# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم الرياضي موضوع متجدد محترفونا بالخارج

## GSM-AYA

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم    السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته    نقدم لكم كل ما هو جديد و يتعلق بالمحترفين المغاربة بالخارج فيديوهات أهداف معلومات و صور مع متابعة مستمرة بكل ماهو جديد

----------


## GSM-AYA

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  اكد موقع الاتحاد القطري اليوم بان نادي قطر احد اندية الدرجة الاولى بدوري المشاهير قام بتجديد عقده رفقة السقاء المغربي يوسف السفري لموسم اخر بعد الاداء الجيد الدي قدمه رفقة نادي قطر هدا الموسم. وكان سفري (34 عاما) انضم الى قطر في موسم 2008-2009 قادما من ساوثامبتون الانجليزي.

----------


## GSM-AYA

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    حقق فريق لانس فوزا مهما على حساب بوردو مساء يوم الأربعاء في الانفاس الاخيرة بفضل هدف للاعب الدولي المغربي في الدقيقة السادسة و الثمانون من الجولة الثانية.
و يحتل زملاء هرماش المركز 19 ب34 نقطة على بعد خمسة نقاط من نانسي الذي أصبح هو الأخر في منطقة الخطر المؤدية إلى دوري الدرجة الثانية من البطولة الفرنسية.

----------


## GSM-AYA

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    تأهل فريق انتر ميلانو إلى نهائي كأس إيطاليا بعد التعادل الإيجابي للمارد الأزرق أمام روما على أرضية ملعب سان سيرو بهدف في كل شبكة في المباراة التي أجريت مساء اليوم الأربعاء.
و كان أصحاب الأرض السباقون للتسجيل عن طريق اللاعب صامويل إيتو في الدقيقة الثامنة و الخمسون بتمريرة سحرية من المخضرم الحسين الخرجة.
و مباشرة بعد خروج الدولي المغربي بعد تعويضه بتياغو موتا، سيتمكن روما من معادلة الكفة عن طريق ماركو بوريلو في الدقيقة الرابعة و الثمانون، الهدف الذي لم يكن كافيا ليتأهل النمور إلى النهائي بعد الهزيمة في مباراة الذهاب بهدف واحد دون رد.
أداء الحسين خرجة كان كبيرا  في المباراة و برهن على أنه خير بديل لويسلي شنايدر.

----------


## GSM-AYA

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]      أفادت صحيفة "ألكيمين داكبلاد" الهولندية على أن فريق بوردو الفرنسي عاد من جديد لمغازلة اللاعب الدولي المغربي منير الحمداوي من أجل ضمه لصفوف الفريق في فترة الإنتقالات الصيفية القادمة.
و أكد نفس المصدر على أن نادي أولمبيك ليون هو الأخر بات متشبتا بإمكانية ضم مهاجم أجاكس أمستردام و الذي قرر مغادرة الفريق نظرا لخلافه مع مدربه فرانك دي بوير.

----------


## GSM-AYA

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     ذكرت صحيفة "لاغازيتا ديللو سبورت" الإيطالية على أن فريق لاتسيو الإيطالي دخل في مفاوضات جادة من أجل ضم اللاعبين الدوليين مروان الشماخ و عادل تاعرابت إلى صفوف الفريق مع نهاية الموسم الجاري.
و حسب نفس المصدر الصحفي، فإن الفريق أصبح قريبا من ضم مهاجم كوينرز بارك رينجرز الإنجليزي عادل تاعرابت و الذي أبدع خلال هذا الموسم حيث قاد فريقه إلى الصعود إلى دوري الدرجة الممتازة من البطولة الإنجليزية.
من جهته، فاتح مسؤولي النادي الإيطالي فريق أرسنال الإنجليزي من أجل ضم المهاجم مروان الشماخ في فترة الإنتقالات الصيفية.

----------


## GSM-AYA

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]        ذكرت مجموعة من المصادر الصحفية الفرنسية، على أن أندية فرنسية لها وزنها بالليغ 1 ما زالت تتابع و بشدة اللاعب الدولي المغربي، كمال الشافني (28 سنة) و الذي قضى موسما رائعا مع فريقه أوكسير.
و من بين الفرق التي تتابع عن كثب الشافني، هناك باري سان جيرمان الفرنسي، لكن فريق تولوز إنضاف - حسب قصاصة الجرائد الفرنسية - لقائمة المهتمين بقوة بضم اللاعب المغربي مع نهاية الموسم الجاري

----------


## GSM-AYA

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    تحصل المهدي كارسيلا، لاعب ستاندر دو لييج البلجيكي، على المركز الثالث في التصنيف السنوي لإختيار أفضل لاعب إفريقي بالدوري البلجيكي (الجوبير ليغ).
و إحتل المركز الأول المنافس السابق لامبارك بوصوفة، روميلو لوكاكو، مهاجم نادي أندرلخت البلجيكي، ليليه تشيتي مهاجم ستاندر.
و جاء ياسين الغناسي في المركز الرابع ثم مارفين أغونجيمي.
جدير ذكره أن الرقم القياسي للحذاء الذهبي ينفرد به اللاعب السابق لأندرلخت، الدولي المغربي امبارك بوصوفة، لثلاثة سنوات (2006،2009،2010).

----------


## GSM-AYA

خطوة تفصل زهير فضال عن إسبانيول   *خطوة تفصل لاعب المنتخب الوطني الأولمبي وسان روكي الإسباني زهير فضال عن الإلتحاق بفريق إسبانيول الذي إقتنع بمؤهلاته ويسعى لضمه بصفة رسمية وإلحاقه بالرديف في إنتظار مجاورة الفريق الأول.. ويسارع مسؤولو الفريق الإسباني الوقت لحسم صفقة إنتقال اللاعب المغربي الذي تغازله العديد من الأندية أبرزها تشارلطون الإنجليزي.* *قال فضال لـ أنه يسعى أن تكتمل المفاوضات بنجاح مع فريق إسبانيول الذي من المنتظر أن يتدرب مع فريقه الأول منذ الوهلة الأولى، ما يعني أنه سيظل مراقبا من قبل المدرب بوكيتينيو الذي وافق على إتمام التعاقد مع اللاعب المغربي الذي أصبح واحدا من الميكانيزمات التي لا محيد عنها في صفوف الفريق الوطني الأولمبي.. والمدرب بيم فيربيك يعتمد عليه في مركز مدافع أوسط وكذا ظهير أيسر، وهو المركز الذي لعبه في المباراة الأخيرة أمام موزمبيق*

----------


## GSM-AYA

عملية جراحية للقنطاري     *بعد الضربة القوية التي تلقتها جماهير بريست و الأسود بإصابة الصخرة أحمد القنطاري في مباراة الأربعاء المنصرم أمام مارسيليا و التي خرج على إثرها في الدقيقة 16 من الشوط الأول، أورد موقع الفريق الفرنسي خبرا سيئا يفيد بأن اللاعب سيخضع اليوم الجمعة لعملية جراحية على مستوى وتر عرقوب قدمه اليمنى ليضع بعدها الجبيرة لمدة 6 أسابيع ثم ينطلق في عملية الترويض لمدة شهر ليكون جاهزا للعودة إلى الميادين في أجل يتراوح ما بين 4 و 6 أشهر.* *و سيكون أحمد خسارة كبيرة لبريست المصارع من أجل تفادي النزول و كذا لأسود الأطلس في مباراتهم القادمة أمام الجزائر في 4 يونيو القادم حيث يعد عنصرا أساسيا و ثنائيا صلبا مع زميله المهدي بنعطية مما يطرح مشكلا لإيجاد بديلا له.*

----------


## GSM-AYA

بوصابون و عبد الحي يغادران ناك بريدا هذا الصيف   *أعلن ناك بريدا الهولندي أن مهاجميه المغربيين علي بوصابون و فؤاد عبد الحي سيغادران النادي خلال الميركاتو الصيفي القادم.* *و تعثرت المفاوضات أكثر من مرة بين المسؤولين و عدد من اللاعبين من بينهم علي و فؤاد بعد أن رفضت إدارة النادي تجديد عقودهم نظرا لمطالبهم المالية المرتفعة و كذا الأزمة الخانقة التي يمر بها الفريق.* *و حل بوصابون ببريدا الصيف الماضي قادما من النصر الإماراتي و قد خاض 19 مباراة مع الصُفر هذا الموسم سجل من خلالها 4 أهداف بينما يلعب زميله فؤاد عبد الحي موسمه الرابع مع الفريق و قد وقع هدفا واحدا في 16 مقابلة حضرها حتى الآن.*

----------


## GSM-AYA

الزهر متألق في البلاي أوف    *يبدو ان نادي باوك سالونيكا مصر على التأهل لعصبة الأبطال الأوربية بعد أن حقق فوزه الثاني على التوالي بميدان أولمبياكوس فولو 1-2 لحساب المباراة الثانية عن البطولة اليونانية المصغرة.* *الدولي المغربي نبيل الزهر دخل النزال أساسيا ليواصل تألقه اللافت مع الفريق خلال الأسابيع الأخيرة و كان هو من أهدى الهدف الأول لزميله ديلينهو في الدقيقة 33 بعدما راوغ لاعبا و مرر تمريرة عرضية خادعة، ليضيف ديميتريس الهدف الثاني في الدقيقة 54 قبل أن يسجل مارتن للمضيف د 62.* *باوك سالونيكا تنتظره 120 دقيقة أخرى حاسمة أمام أيك أثينا بمهاجمه المغربي نبيل باها ذهابا و إيابا لتحقيق حلم التأهل لعصبة الأبطال.*

----------


## salihmob

موضوع مميز يستحق التقييم
تم القييم الموضوع ب ***** 
مزيد من التوفيق

----------


## GSM-AYA

تتويج تاعرابت بلقب "الشابين شيب" و تسلمه لكأس البطولة باعتباره عميد نادي "الكوينز بارك رانجرز"

----------


## GSM-AYA

القادم الجديد لصفوف الاسود كريم بلعربيkarim bellarabiالروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] اترككم مع فيديو لافضل مراوغاته واهدافه               من هنا                                                                   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## GSM-AYA

هدف عادل هرماش من ضربة خطأ قوية مركزة تعطي الفوز للانس  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## GSM-AYA

الحمداوي يريد اللعب 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *اعرب الدولي المغربي منير الحمداوي عن رغبته في المشاركة في مباراة فريقه اجاكس امستردام امام تونتي الهولندي التي سيتحدد من خلالها بطل الدوري الهولندي ، لكنه اقر بصعوبة ذلك بسبب الاصابة ، وصرح طبيب الفريق Edwin Goedhart ان اللاعب يعاني من الالام في اوثار ركبته اليسرى وسيحاول الطاقم الطبي فعل المستطاع لتهيئة اللاعب لهذه المباراة ، يذكر ان اللاعب تدرب بشكل انفرادي خلال الحصص الماضية.*

----------


## GSM-AYA

*ضرب فيتوريا غيمارايش بقوة و سحق خصمه نافال بميدانه بثلاثية نظيفة برسم الجولة 30 و الأخيرة من الدوري البرتغالي الممتاز.* *فوزي عبد الغني وضع نقطة النهاية للبطولة بحضور جيد كأساسي حيث لعب طيلة 72 بأداء حسن ساهم به في نتيجة فريقه بتحركاته السريعة و تمريراته و كذا تهديداته للمرمى، و قد سجل أهداف فيتوريا ريبيرو د33 و 40 و سيلفا د 77.* *الودادي السابق و في أول موسم له كمحترف بصم على مسار إيجابي و مشرف حيث قاد فريقه لإحتلال المرتبة الخامسة ب43 نقطة ليتأهل للعب الدوري الأوربي الموسم القادم كما أنه سيخوض بعد أيام نهائي كأس البرتغال أمام الزعيم بورطو.*

----------


## GSM-AYA

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *بعدما غاب عن نزال الأربعاء الماضي بسبب إصابة طفيفة في الفخذ عاد الدولي المغربي المهدي كارسيلا ليقود سطاندار لييج لفوز ثمين على ضيفه اندرلخت 2-1 في كلاسيكو الجولة 9 من البطولة البلجيكية المصغرة.* *ثالث أحسن لاعب إفريقي بالدوري لم يمهل الزوار سوى نصف ساعة ليهز شباكهم بطريقة جميلة موقعا الهدف الأول في اللقاء و 13 له هذا الموسم، ثم عدل جوهاز لأندرلخت في الدقيقة 69 قبل أن يحسم القناص تشيتي النتيجة للحمر بهدف الخلاص في الدقيقة 78.* *كارسيلا ترك الميدان في الوقت بدل الضائع تحت تصفيقات حارة من الجماهير و التي هللت كثيرا بهذا الفوز و خروج أندرلخت من السباق، و حافظ سطاندار على صدارته للترتيب ب50 نقطة مناصفة مع خينك و الذي سينازله في مباراة الموسم يوم الثلاثاء القادم من أجل تحديد هوية بطل بلجيكا.*

----------


## GSM-AYA

الشيحي يهزم راوول في آخر دورات البوندسليغا    *ختم الدولي المغربي عادل الشيحي موسمه صحبة كولون بفوز ثمين 2-1 على شالك04 في آخر دورة عن البوندسليغا.* *الجناح الطائر و العائد لمستواه بقوة خلال الأسابيع الأخيرة دخل مرة أخرى أساسيا و لعب اللقاء بأكمله بأداء كبير و خطورة دائمة على الحارس العملاق نوير، و قد ساهم في هدفي الفوز و اللذين سجلهما نوفاكوفيتش و جايالو بينما وقع المخضرم راوول الهدف الوحيد لشالك.* *كولون مدين بصحوته الأخيرة للشيحي و الذي تسلق به المراتب و أنهى معه البطولة في المرتبة 10 ب44 نقطة بعدما كان يصارع قبل أسابيع في المؤخرة من أجل الإفلات من شبح السقوط.*

----------


## GSM-AYA

*الحمداوي بطلا لهولندا*  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *توج أجاكس بطلا لهولندا أمس الأحد بعد فوزه في مباراة الموسم على خصمه توينتي 3ـ1 ضمن الجولة 34 والأخيرة.* *النزال وكما كان متوقعا غاب عنه القناص منير الحمداوي والذي ما زال يشكو من آلام في ركبته جعلته يتخلف عن النزال الحارق، ورغم غيابه فقد أدى أجاكس مباراة كبيرة وسحق جلاده في نهائي كأس هولندا الأسبوع الماضي وأسقطه بثلاثية سجلها دي يونغ (د23 ود78) و لاندزات ضد مرماه، فيما وقع الهدف الوحيد للزوار اللاعب يانسن (د48).* *العملاق الهولندي عاد بعد 7 سنوات من الغياب ليحرز درع البطولة بمساهمة فعالة من الدولي المغربي منير الحمداوي الذي كان نجم الفريق طيلة مرحلة الذهاب قبل أن يُهمشه المدرب فرانك دي بوير في الإياب وتغيبه بعد ذلك الإصابات..*  *ويمكن إعتبار الموسم الأول والمرجح أن يكون الأخير لمنير مع أجاكس بالمستحسن والممزوج بالفرحة والألم، حيث خاض معه 38 مباراة في جميع المنافسات سجل من خلالها 19 هدفا.*

----------


## GSM-AYA

*بنعطية قريب من عصبة الأبطال*  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *بفوزه اليوم على كييفو فيرونا بميدانه بهدفين نظيفين واصل أودينيزي سلسلة إنتصاراته و تشبته بالمركز الرابع في الكالشيو و المؤدي لعصبة الأبطال الأوربية الموسم القادم.* *صخرة الدفاع المهدي بنعطية أدى كعادته مباراة كبيرة بقتاليته و تدخلاته الناجعة و وقف سدا منيعا في وجه هجمات كييفو، بينما تكلف إيسلا و جيان بهز الشباك و رفع عداد أودينيزي إلى 65 نقطة و الذي تكفيه نقطة واحدة في الدورة الأخيرة المتبقية لتحقيق حلمه في التأهل لإقصائيات عصبة الأبطال الأوربية.*

----------


## GSM-AYA

*يوسف حجي يعود الى التسجيل بالفيديو*   *سجل مهاجم المنتخب المغربي و نادي نانسي الفرنسي هدف جديد في مرمى نادي نيس ليعود اللاعب الى التسجيل بعدما غاب عن الميادين للاصابة التي سبق و ذكرناها على موقع دوزيم لايف.كوم .
الهدف سجله اللاعب يوسف حجي بعد تدخل خاطء من الحارس لترتطم الكرة بالعارضة و تعود الى حجي الذي وجد الطريق فارغا نحو الشباك معلنا عن الهدف الاول لفريق نانسي بالدقيقة الرابعة و الثلاثون .
جدير بالذكر ان فريق نانسي انهى المقابلة بنتيجة ثلاثة أهداف نظيفة ليبتعد نوعا ما من منطقة الخطر المؤدية الى دوري الدرجة الثانية ، و يحتل المركز السادس عشر برصيد 42 نقطة .** لمشاهدة الهدف :  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *

----------


## Rachid-GsmUnlocker

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    حسب آخر تطورات اصابة الدولي المغربي المهدي كارسيلا فإنه خرج من مرحلة  الخطر وحالته مستقرة الآن وبامكانه رؤية عائلته إذ يتواجد حاليا باحدى  مستشفيات لييج وسيخضع لعملية جراحية يوم الأربعاء المقبل.إذ قال طبيب  الفريق:   " ننتظر أن تزول الإنتفاخات ويستقر جهازه العصبي آنذاك يمكن  إجراء عملية على مستوى الفك والأنف لكنه لايعاني من جروح كبيرة على مستوى  الوجه ".   من جهة أخرى نددت عشرات المواقع والصحف المتخصصة بتدخل  مافينغا واعتبرت هذه الحركة لا تمت لكرة القدم بصلة ، حتى أن قرار الحكم  بمنحه بطاقة صفراء تم انتقاده بشدة.   إليكم آخر تفاصيل هذه الإصابة:  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## GSM-AYA

أبدى فريق رين الفرنسي إستعداده لضم اللاعب الأولمبي المغربي ياسين قاسمي و الذي يلعب في صفوف فريق باري سان جيرمان المنتمي لدوري الليغ 1. و ذكرت صحيفة "لوباريزيان" اليوم الإثنين على أن هناك مجموعة من الأندية تتابع عن كتب اللاعب المغربي الذي سبق له أن حمل قميص منتخب الشبان قبل أن ينادى عليه من طرف بيم فيربيك مدرب المنتخب الوطني الأولمبي المغربي.

----------


## GSM-AYA

*يوسف حجي:هناك حظوظ كبيرة لأرحل عن نانسي*     *أسر الدولي يوسف حجي للصحف الفرنسية أنه يرغب في تغيير الأجواء ومغادرة نادي نانسي الذي لعب له لسنوات طويلة نحو وجهة أخرى لم يحددها وقال: «كنت أرغب في الرحيل عن النادي منذ شهر يناير الماضي.. والآن هناك آمال كبيرة في تحقيق هذا المنال خلال نهاية الموسم الجاري».* *وكان حجي الذي يصارع مع فريقه على ضمان البقاء بالدرجة الأولى الفرنسية، قد أكد أنه مستعد لإنهاء مشواره مع نانسي في الوقت الملائم للتفكير جيدا في الأفق الإحترافي الجديد، علما أن نادي موناكو كان قد طلب وده خلال الميركاتو الشتوي الأخير، لكن رئيس نادي نانسي رفض هذا المطلب لحاجة الفريق لخدمات حجي مؤكدا على أن حجي سيرحل عن الفريق نهاية الموسم الجاري.*

----------


## GSM-AYA

فوزي عبد الغني يندحر أمام بورطو في نهائي كأس البرتغال   *سقط فيتوريا غيمارايش في نهائي كأس البرتغال بحصة عريضة أمام القوي بورطو 2-6 ليحرز الأخير الثلاثية بعد البطولة المحلية و كأس الدوري الأوربي.* *السريع و المشاكس فوزي عبد الغني بدأ النزال أساسيا و لعب طيلة 90 دقيقة بأداء مستحسن من خلال توغلاته و إنسلالاته و التي أسفرت إحداها عن ضربة جزاء لفيتوريا لكنها ضاعت، و إلى حدود الدقيقة 23 من الشوط الأول كانت النتيجة تشير إلى التعادل 2-2 لكن التنين بورطو قلب الطاولة و ضغط بخبرته و قوته على زملاء الودادي السابق و تمكن من إضافة رباعية لينتهي اللقاء بفوز منطقي و غياب للمفاجأة مع إشادة بفوزي الذي بصم على أول موسم له كمحترف بالعلامة الكاملة بعروض و أهداف حاسمة قاد بها فيتوريا غيمارايش لإحتلال الرتبة الخامسة في الدوري و التأهل لمنافسات أوربا ليغ إضافة إلى لعب نهائي كأس البرتغال.*

----------


## GSM-AYA

*الشماخ ينظم مباراة خيرية بمشاركة لاعبي بوردو و الأرسنال*    *ينظم الدولي المغربي مروان الشماخ مساء اليوم بمدينة تالونس جنوب بوردو مباراة خيرية لمساعدة جمعية "ألف إبتسامة" و التي تُعنى بالأطفال المغاربة في وضعيات صعبة و مساعدتهم على التمدرس بالقرى و البوادي النائية.* *و دأب قناص الأرسنال على تنظيم هذه المباراة في ذات التوقيت من كل سنة إيمانا منه بالعمل الخيري و الإنساني في إلتفاتة طيبة لأبناء وطنه الام.* *و سيشارك في هذا اللقاء مجموعة من اللاعبين الذين يجاورون أو سبق و أن جاوروا مروان سواء ببوردو أو الأرسنال و كذا بعض أصدقائه اللاعبين، و يتكون فريق الشماخ من سمير نصري و باكاري سانيا و ألو ديارا و لامين ساني و بينوا تريموليناس و جاروسلاف بلازيل و آخرين بينما يتشكل الفريق الخصم من لاعبين قدماء كليليان لاسلاند و جون بيير بابان و يوهان ميكو و جيروم بونيسيل..*

----------


## GSM-AYA

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  يعد عبد الفتاح بوخريص المغربي الأكثر تتويجا هذا الموسم بالألقاب مع ناديين مختلفين. فبعدما توج بكأس الإتحاد الإفريقي مع إتحاد الفتح الرياضي الرباطي أمام النادي الصفاقسي التونسي، تمكن اللاعب الدولي المغربي من حيازة لقب كأس العرش بتجاوز فارس العاصمة العلمية، المغرب الرياضي الفاسي، في مباراة النهائي.
و طار اللاعب إلى بلجيكا و حط الرحال إلى جانب المهدي كارسيلا في ستاندر دو لييج البلجيكي، حيث تمكن من الفوز بكأس بلجيكا في مباراة لن ينساها اللاعب المغربي.
و يكون بالتالي، عبد الفتاح بوخريص اللاعب المغربي الأكثر تتويجا بثلاثة ألقاب و هو إنجاز سيبقى مرصخا للاعب في أذهانه لفترة طويلة.

----------


## GSM-AYA

تاعرابت خضع لنظام تدريبي خاص بالعدائين  *أسبوعان من الإعداد الجيد ومن الصرامة في الخضوع لأجندة مضبوطة فرضها على نفسه وبكامل التلقائية في مشهد أبان عن احترافية كبيرة في التعاطي مع الأمور.* *عادل تاعرابت فضل قطع إجازته بمراكش والإلتحاق بسلا وبالضبط لأكاديمية محمد السادس، حيث فضل الخضوع لجدول تدريبي من نوع خاص يقترب من ذلك الذي يمتثل له عادة عدائي ألعاب القوى.* *المعد البدني للأسود فاروجيا ظل قريبًا من تاعرابت وهو الذي صمم له جدول التمارين، والغاية زيادة سرعة اللاعب في تنفيذ العمليات وعدم إتاحة الفرصة أمام فترة فراغ بدت طويلة بعض الشيء بعد نهاية البطولة الإنجليزية في قسمها الثاني وما قد يترتب عنها من تأثير على لياقته البدنية.* *تاعرابت وعد بالتسجيل في مرمى الجزائر، وأكد لكل جماهير مدينة النخيل على أنه سيقدم مباراة من عيار ثقيل جدًا وسيضمن للأسود ثلاث نقاط ويسجل رابع أهدافه الدولية*

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

متابعة ممتازة
اخى الكريم

----------


## GSM-AYA

*عملية جراحية ناجحة لكارسيلا*    *أجرى المهدي كارسيلا عملية جراحية أمس على وجهه بالمستشفى الجامعي بلييج البلجيكية على يد الجراج دانييل نارديلا و قد كُللت بالنجاح.* *و دامت العملية أكثر من ساعتين و همت فك و أنف اللاعب و كذا بعض مخلفات الإصابة التي تلقاها قبل أزيد من أسبوع في مباراة جينك و سطاندار لييج.* *و رغم الكسور المعقدة و العميقة التي راح ضحيتها الأسد الأطلسي إلا أن خبرة الطاقم الطبي الذي أشرف على العملية أزال الخطورة و قاد الجراحة إلى بر الامان.* *هذا و من المنتظر ان يغادر كارسيلا المستشفى نهاية الأسبوع ليخضع بعدها لفترة نقاهة تدوم شهرا ثم ينطلق بعدها في مرحلة الترويض.*

----------


## GSM-AYA

*غيماريش يسعى لانتداب عصام عدوة*    *يسعى نادي فيتوريا غيماريش البرتغالي للتعاقد مع المدافع المغربي في صفوف الكويت الكويتي عصام عدوة لتدعيم خط الدفاع، ويأمل مسؤولو الفريق البرتغالي في انتداب لاعب الوداد البيضاوي سابقا بعد النجاح الكبير الذي حققه اللاعب المغربي فوزي عبد الغني الذي ساهم في بلوغ الفريق لنهائي كأس البرتغال وضمان التأهل لمشاركة في كأس "اليورو ليغ" الموسم المقبل.* *وحسب ما أكده  وكيل أعمال عدوة المغربي منصور، فإن المفاوضات ما زالت جارية وانتقال اللاعب لم يفعل بشكل رسمي، رغم أن الصحافة البرتغالية تحدثت في الآونة الأخيرة على أن جزئيات بسيطة تفصل الجانبين على إتمام الصفقة، حيث كانت صحيفة "أبولا" البرتغالية قد أوردت الخبر في المقام الأول، وبعدها إعتبرت الصحف الكويتية بأن فريق الكويت يسعى بدوره لتجديد عقد اللاعب المغربي*

----------


## GSM-AYA

*خرجة يرفع كأس إيطاليا قبل لقاء الخضر*     *رفع عميد المنتخب الوطني المغربي الحسين خرجة كأس إيطاليا بعد فوز أنتر ميلانو الساحق على باليرمو بثلاثة اهداف لهدف واحد في المواجهة التي جمعت الطرفين على أرضية ملعب الأولمبيكو مساء اليوم الأحد.** و إفتتح صامويل إيطو التسجيل الدقيقة السادسة و العشرون قبل أن يضيف الكاميروني الهدف الثاني في الدقيقة السابعة و السبعون، لكن إرادة باليرمو كانت قوية حيث تمكن من تقليص الفارق بهدف للاعب مونوز في الدقيقة التاسعة و الثمانون ليضيف ميليتو الهدف الثالث و يؤكد التفوق بثلاثية قاسية. و يعتبر هذا التتويج كحافز معنوي كبير للاعب الدولي المغربي الحسين خرجة الذي تنتظره مواجهة قوية أمام الجزائر يوم السبت القادم.*

----------


## GSM-AYA

*زهير فضال: بوكيتينو من وراء تعاقدي مع إسبانيول*   * أوضح لاعب المنتخب الأولمبي زهير فضال المنتقل حديثا لصفوف إسبانيول الإسباني أن مدرب الأخير بوكيتينو كان من وراء تعاقده مع الممثل الثاني لمدينة برشلونة. 
فضال أكد بأنه سعيد بالإلتحاق بإسبانيول حتى وإن كان سيلتحق في بادئ الأمر بالرديف، مؤكدا أن حديث المدرب بوكيتينو عنه زاده فخرا وسيجعله يبذل قصارى الجهود من أجل ضمان الرسمية رفقة إسبانيول. *

----------


## GSM-AYA

*بعد أن مكنه من حضور نهائي ويمبلي*     *  تلقى الدولي المغربي ولاعب إنزي مبارك بوصوفة تطمينات من طرف رئيس الفريق الميلياردير سلطان ماغيميدوف على خلفية ما تناقلته بعض وسائل الإعلام الروسية مؤخرًا حول تلقي اللاعب المغربي لتهديدات بالقتل من قبل بعض مشجعي فريق تيريك غروزني المتواجد بمنطقة الشيشان والذي كان لاعب أندرلخت سابقا قريبا من التوقيع في كشوفاته في فترة الإنتقالات الشتوية الماضية، لكنه غير قراره في آخر لحظة. 
على صعيد آخر حضر بوصوفة رفقة كافة لاعبي أنزي لمتابعة نهائي كأس عصبة الأبطال الأوروبية الذي جمع مانشيستر يونايتد الإنجليزي وبرشلونة الإسباني السبت الماضي والذي عرف فوز الأخير بثلاثة أهداف لواحد على ملعب ويمبلي بالعاصمة لندن، وذلك بدعوة خاصة من رئيس الفريق الذي يسعى لتحفيز لاعبيه من أجل المنافسة على لقب البطولة الروسية.  *

----------


## GSM-AYA

حجي و بصير يسحقان هرماش و يضمنان البقاء     *حقق نانسي مراده و ضمن بقاءه بالليغ 1 بعدما سحق ضيفه لانس و المنحدر للدرجة الثانية برباعية نظيفة عن آخر جولة من البطولة الفرنسية.* *النزال شهد مشاركة الرباعي المغربي حجي و بصير من جانب المضيف و هرماش و بركديش من الزوار منذ البداية لكن الغلبة كانت لأصحاب الديار بعد تألق كبير ليوسف و كريتيان، هذا الاخير كان وراء تمريرة الهدف الثاني لزميله تراوري في الدقيقة 45 قبل ان يترك اللقاء مباشرة بعد ذلك بسبب الإصابة.* *حجي ناور و هدد و أزعج دفاع لانس و مرر كرة الهدف الثالث لبيرينغوير بعد مجهور فردي رائع في الدقيقة 45، فيما ظهر هرماش و بركديش بمستوى متوسط و غادر الاول الميدان بعد ساعة من اللعب.* *نانسي بعد هذا الفوز الثمين أنهى الموسم بفرحة البقاء و في المرتبة 13 ب48 نقطة لكن عليه ترميم الصفوف و تجديد الدماء خصوصا مع قرب مغادرة مجموعة من اللاعبين في مقدمتهم أفضل لاعب بالفريق حجي و زميله بصير.*

----------


## GSM-AYA

*العرابي لعب آخر مباراة له مع كاين*    *في لقاء قوي تعادل كاين بميدانه 2-2 امام وصيف البطل مارسيليا عن آخر دورة من الدرجة الفرنسية الأولى.* *القناص و هداف الفريق يوسف العرابي ب17 هدفا هذا الموسم لعب آخر مباراة له بقميص النادي و أهداه البقاء بين كبار الليغ 1 قبل ان يغير الوجهة هذا الصيف نحو آفاق أفضل، يوسف تلقى الشكر و التصفيقات من جماهير كاين و التي رفعت اللافتات الثناء و هتفت طويلا بإسمه و تمنّت لإبن الدار حظا موفقا في باقي المشوار.* *كاين بتعادله هذا أفلت من النزول و أنهى الموسم في الرتبة 15 ب46 نقطة.*

----------


## GSM-AYA

*عادل هرماش يقطع الشك باليقين:*    *لن نتنازل عن الفوز أمام الجزائر**لا مانع عندي في اللعب بقطر**مباشرة بعد إعلان سقوط نادي لانس إلى الدرجة الثانية الفرنسية توصل عادل هرماش بعدة عروض ولعل أبرزها من نادي أم صلال القطري، الذي أكد أنه تقدم بعرض لعادل هرماش والأكثر من هذا أنه مستعد لدفع المبلغ الذي يطلبه الفريق الفرنسي والبالغ ثلاثة ملايين أورو.* *عادل هرماش إعترف أنه تلقى عرضا من قطر وأضاف أنه لا يمانع في الإنتقال إلى البطولة القطرية، خاصة إذا كان هذا العرض في المستوى ويرضي مسؤولي الفريق الفرنسي، علما أنه تلقى أيضا عروضا أخرى من أوروبا.* *- المنتخب : بداية، أي شعور يخالجك بعد نزول لانس إلى القسم الثاني؟* *عادل هرماش: طبعا لن أكون إلا حزينا لهذا النزول، فرغم المجهود الذي قمنا به منذ انطلاق الموسم إلا أننا لم نتمكن من الحفاظ على مكانتنا في الدرجة الأولى، مع الأسف أدينا ثمن النتائج السلبية التي سجلناها غاليا، لقد وجدنا بعض المتاعب منذ انطلاق الموسم ولم نتمكن من إيجاد الإيقاع المناسب.* *- المنتخب: برأيك ما الذي جعل لانس يكون مصيره النزول إلى الدرجة الثانية؟* *عادل هرماش: السبب يعود إلى رحيل مجموعة من العناصر الوازنة من الفريق، نتذكر جميعا كيف أن لانس استطاع أن يظهر في الموسم الماضي بصورة جيدة بدليل أن الفريق كان قد ضمن مكانته مبكرا في حظيرة القسم الأول، هذا الموسم لم يقم مسؤولو لانس بانتدابات كثيرة وعانت تركيبتنا البشرية كثيرا من الخصاص البشري خاصة عند الغيابات الإضطرارية.* *- المنتخب: هل بدأت فعلا تفكر في مغادرة لانس بعد سقوط الأخير إلى الدرجة الثانية؟* *عادل هرماش: بالفعل تراودني فكرة الرحيل عن لانس خاصة بعد سقوطه إلى الدرجة الثانية، لأني أريد أن أمارس في آفاق أرحب وأدخل تجارب جديدة، لذلك أرى أن الوقت قد حان للرحيل عن فريقي الذي قضيت معه لحظات جميلة وإليه يعود الفضل فيما وصلت له الآن من مستويات ومحطات.* *- المنتخب: هل توصلت بعروض خلال الفترة الأخيرة؟* *عادل هرماش: بالفعل هناك عدة عروض توصلت بها، منها من داخل فرنسا وأخرى خارجها، لا أريد أن أستعجل الأمور، حيث أركز حاليا على مباراة المنتخب المغربي أمام الجزائر، وبعدها من المرجح أن أكشف عن وجهتي المقبلة.* *- المنتخب: أشارت وسائل الإعلام خبر مفاده أن نادي أم صلال القطري قدم لك عرضا من أجل الإنضمام إليه، ما صحة هذا الخبر؟* *عادل هرماش: بالفعل، هناك عرض من قطر، حيث يبقى واحدا من ضمن العروض التي توصلت بها في الفترة الأخيرة وسأدرسها بشكل دقيق قبل أن أختار وجهتي المقبلة.* *- المنتخب: الكثير من اللاعبين الذين يمارسون في بلاد المهجر يؤجلون العروض الخليجية، من جهتك هل ستقبل خوض تجربة بقطر؟* *عادل هرماش: لا أمانع  دخول تجربة اللعب بقطر، سأقبل بالعرض الذي يقدم لي إذا ما كان في المستوى  وأرضي جميع الأطراف، ليس هناك أي مانع خاصة أن الأصداء التي تصلني من قطر من طرف بعض زملائي تؤكد أن مستوى الكرة القطرية في تطور كبير، بدليل أنها بدأت تستقطب العديد من النجوم العالمية وكذا أبرز المدربين.*  *- المنتخب: مع اقتراب موعد المباراة أمام المنتخب الجزائري، أكيد أنك ما زلت تتذكر ضربة الجزاء المثيرة للجدل والتي إحتسبها حكم المباراة ضدك وأهدت الفوز للجزائر؟* *عادل هرماش: لقد انتابني حزن كبير بعد المباراة لأن ضربة الجزاء التي إحتسبها حكم المباراة كانت مجحفة ولم تكن مشروعة، خاصة أنها منحت فوزا غير مستحق للمنتخب الجزائري، على أي حاولت طي هذه الصفحة في الأيام الماضية من أجل التركيز على مواجهة الإياب، لأني كلما تذكرتها ينتابني شعور بالأسى والحزن.* *- المنتخب: ربما الضغط سيكون أكثر على المنتخب المغربي ما دام أنه المعني الأول بالفوز لعدة معطيات، أهمها أنه يلعب على أرضه وبحاجة إلى النقاط الثلاث ثم لأنه مطالب برد دين هزيمة الذهاب؟* *عادل هرماش: بالفعل، لا خيار لنا سوى الفوز في هذه المواجهة للمعطيات التي ذكرت، هذا ما يجعل المباراة أكثر صعوبة من مباراة الذهاب، لكننا نثق في العناصر التي نتوفر عليها كما نثق في تلاحم الجمهور المغربي الذي من دون شك لن يبخل علينا بتشجيعاته ودعمه لنا، لدي كل الثقة أننا سنفوز في هذه المواجهة لأن لدينا كل الإمكانيات لتحقيق هذا المطمح، أغلب اللاعبين لديهم تجارب كبيرة في هذه المباراة، لذلك سنحاول عدم السقوط في فخ الضغط الذي يمكن أن تكون له تداعيات سلبية على نفسيتنا وتركيزنا.*

----------


## GSM-AYA

*ويغان يطلب بلهندة*    *بعدما تألق هذا الموسم رفقة نادي مونبوليي أصبح محراث الأسود يونس بلهندة هدفا لبعض الأندية الأوربية و التي تحاول إستقدام اللاعب خلال الميركاتو الصيفي.* *مجلة "فرانس فوتبول" أكدت ان نادي ويغان الإنجليزي مهتم بشدة بصاحب 21 سنة و تابعه طيلة الموسم و يستعد لفتح باب المفاوضات من أجل الظفر بخدماته في الأيام القادمة، لكن المهمة صعبة خصوصا بعدما أبدى المسؤولون الفرنسيون تشبتهم بالدولي المغربي على الأقل لموسم آخر.* *بلهندة بصم على موسم جيد بالليغ 1 حيث خاض 36 مقابلة و سجل ثلاث أهداف و اختير ثلاث مرات كلاعب الشهر في ناديه مونبوليي.*

----------


## GSM-AYA

*الحمداوي وحظه العاثر مع غيرتس*    *للمهاجم منير الحمداوي أكثر من حكاية مع المدرب إيريك غيرتس، والنتيجة الختامية أنه ولغاية اليوم لم يظهر في أي لقاء من لقاءات الفريق الوطني تحت إشراف الربان الجديد.* *حضر الحمداوي بدار السلام حين تفوقنا على تانزانيا بفضل توقيعه هدف الفوز، فغاب غيرتس وحضر كوبيرلي، قدم بعدها المدرب البلجيكي فكان لقاء إيرلندا ببيلفاست أول محك إعدادي فجاء الحمداوي يحمل معه تقرير طبيبه الذي يرخص له بالغياب للإصابة فلم يلعب.* *أمام النيجر إستثناه غيرتس من المفكرة التقنية لغيابه عن التنافسية بعد تعمق خلافاته مع دي بوير، وثالث مباراة بعنابة يستمر غياب منير لذات السبب وغيرتس ربانا.* *وحتى حين تنقل المدرب البلجيكي لمشاهدة المهاجم بملعب الأرينا أمام هيرنيفن لم يقحمه دي بوير.* *إنتظر اللاعب والمدرب الوصال الأول لعله يكون بمراكش، وضعه المدرب في اللائحة النهائية لتحول الإصابة مجددا بينه وبين أول استجابة..* *وهكذا إستمرت لعبة القط والفأر بين الطرفين ومعها استحال على الحمداوي إرتداء قميص الأسود تحت إشراف غيرتس.*

----------


## GSM-AYA

*بصير يحلم بالليغا*   *بعدما توفق في المساهمة في إبقاء نانسي ضمن الدرجة الأولى الفرنسية أبدى الظهير الأيمن كريتيان بصير رغبته في الرحيل و خوض تجربة جديدة خارج الليغ 1.*  *اللاعب صرح أنه سيغادر هذا الصيف و يتمنى أن يلعب الموسم القادم بأحد الأندية الإسبانية أو الألمانية و التي تغري حسب قوله بالمنافسة مع أفضل اللاعبين العالميين.* *و لم يسبق لبصير أن جاور فريقا آخرا غير نانسي و ظل وفيا له لأزيد من عشر سنوات كمحترف حيث حمل قميصه في 250 مقابلة و وقع له 10 أهداف.* *يشار أن اللاعب سيغيب عن الديربي القادم الذي سيجمع المغرب بالجزائر بعد غد بسبب الإصابة*

----------


## GSM-AYA

*عرض رسمي من جنوة للعرابي *       *دخل فريق جنوة الإيطالي على الخط و قدم عرضا رسميا لإدارة كاين من أجل جلب القناص يوسف العرابي.*  *المسؤولون  الإيطاليون إتصلوا بنظرائهم الفرنسيين و وضعوا مبلغ 5 ملايين أورو كقيمة  للصفقة لكن رئيس كاين جون فرانسوا فورتين رفض العرض كونه سبق و أكد انه لن  يتنازل عن مهاجمه الهداف بأقل من 8 ملايين أورو.*  *و  إشتد الصراع في الأونة الأخيرة بين مجموعة من الأندية الطامحة في جلب صاحب  23 سنة إلى صفوفها أبرزها ستوك سيتي الإنجليزي و سيسكا موسكو الروسي.*

----------


## GSM-AYA

*شافني يغادر أوكسير *       *قرر الدولي المغربي كمال شافني مغادرة ناديه أوكسير و عدم تجديد العقد بعد أربعة مواسم قضاها بالفريق.*  *و دخل اللاعب في مجموعة من المفاوضات أبرزها مع نادي تولوز الذي يرغب بشدة في إستقدام صاحب 29 سنة.*  *و  قدم شافني موسما جيدا و لافتا مع أوكسير حيث كان من أنشط العناصر و أكثرها  تنافسية و إختير هدفه في مرمى باري سان جيرمان في الدورة 26 من الليغ 1  كهدف الموسم.*

----------


## GSM-AYA

*أبو شروان يوقع رسميا للأهلي القطري*       *من المفروض أن يصل الدولي هشام أبو شروان لاعب  الرجاء البيضاوي الامس الأحد إلى العاصمة القطرية الدوحة لتوقيع عقد انضمامه  رسميا للأهلي القطري الملقب بـ «العميد» ليلعب ضمن صفوفه الموسم المقبل.*  *وكشف خالد شبيب أمين السر العام لنادي الأهلي في  تصريحات لوكالة الأنباء الألمانية عن أن المفاوضات إنتهت بين مجلس إدارة  النادي وبين أبو شروان الذي سيخضع للفحص الطبي قبل توقيع العقد رسميا.*  *وقال شبيب: «لقد كللت المفاوضات بنجاح نظرا لما أبداه  اللاعب من رغبة في الإلتحاق بصفوف النادي، ونحن سعداء للغاية أن لاعبا  بقيمة أبو شروان سينضم لنا في الموسم المقبل».*  *وأضاف: «المفاوضات إنطلقت منذ فترة مع اللاعب المغربي  خاصة وأن إسمه كان مطروحا على مجلس الإدارة كخيار مهم لنا ليكون ضمن  المحترفين الأجانب بالنادي، نظرا لما يمتلكه من خبرة ومؤهلات بدنية وفنية  وبالفعل أجريت اتصالات مباشرة معه وكللت المفاوضات بنجاح».*

----------


## GSM-AYA

*رين يقدم 5 مليون أورو ليوسف حجي*    *أبدى نادي رين الفرنسي إهتماما كبيرا بالدولي المغربي يوسف حجي واستعادته مجددا بعد أن كان قد قضى معه موسمين من* *2005** إلى* *2007** بأداء عالي جدا، وأكدت بعض الصحف الفرنسية المختصة في سوق الإنتقالات أن نادي رين قدم قيمة* *5** مليون أورو لحجي لانتدابه مجددا، علما أنه أنهى عقده الإحترافي مع نانسي.* *وكان  يوسف حجي الذي يطرح إسمه مجددا في قائمة كل من بوردو الفرنسي والغرافة  القطري، قد أكد بشكل رسمي أنه سيغادر ناسي متم شهر يونيو الجاري، علما بأنه  يقوم حاليا بدراسة العرض الأقرب إلى مؤهلاته وطموحاته.*

----------


## GSM-AYA

*إختيار بنعطية كأفضل محترف إفريقي بأوروبا هذا الموسم    تفوق  الدولي المغربي المهدي بنعطية بشكل واضح و بفارق كبير على باقي منافسيه في  إستفتاء لموقع "فوت 365" حول أفضل محترف إفريقي بأوروبا هذا الموسم.*   *و  جاء صخرة أودينيزي في المرتبة الأولى و حصل على 60,90 في المئة من الأصوات  متبوعا بقناص ليل و هداف البطولة الفرنسية موسى سو 13,18 ثم صامويل إيطو  7,14 في المئة.*   *و يعد هذا الإختيار و التتويج كأحد الثمار التي  جناها الأسد الشرس و جلاد الطاليان بعد الموسم الرائع و اللافت الذي بصم  عليه في أول سنة له بالكالشيو حيث خاض 34 مقابلة كرسميا و سجل 3 أهداف و  قاد فريقه أودينيزي للمرتبة الرابعة و المؤدية لعصبة الأبطال الأوربية  الموسم القادم.*

----------


## GSM-AYA

*تاعرابت يعرب عن أسفه لمغادرة معسكر المنتخب الوطني بمراكش ويقدم اعتذاره للجمهور المغربي*    *أعرب الدولي المغربي عادل تاعرابت  عن " أسفه العميق" لمغادرة معسكر المنتخب الوطني المغربي 48 ساعة قبل  المواجهة، التي خاضها أسود الأطلس أمام منتخب الجزائر يوم رابع يونيو  الجاري بمراكش (4- 0)، و"قدم اعتذاره للجمهور المغربي".* *وأوضح تاعرابت في حوار حصري لقناة (ميدي 1 تي في) بتثه مساء أمس  الإثنين ضمن برنامج (لماتش)، أنه " قرر مغادرة المعسكر التدريبي للمنتخب  تحت تأثير الحالة النفسية الصعبة التي كان يمر بها"* *وقال في هذا الصدد " لا تتصوروا ما كان يتفاعل بداخلي قبل موعد  المباراة، فمنذ أن فوتت فرصة الظهور بشكل أفضل في مباراة الذهاب بعنابة  وأنا أنتظر مباراة الإياب على أحر من الجمر لأتدارك الأمر"، مضيفا أنه "  يوم علمت بأنني لن أكون أساسيا اجتاحني قلق جارف، فلم أتمالك نفسي وفعلت ما  فعلته، وأرجو صادقا أن يتقبل الجمهور* *المغربي اعتذاري".* *وذكر تاعرابت بأنه حل بمدينة مراكش عشرة أيام قبل المباراة وكان  أول من التحق بمعسكر المنتخب المغربي ليستعد جيدا لهذه المواجهة، مضيفا  أنه حرص مع ذلك على مشاهدة المباراة.* *من جهة أخرى قال تاعرابت " أتحمل كامل المسؤولية في قرار مغادرة  معسكر المنتخب الوطني ، ولا أحد له يد في ذلك ، مذكرا بأنه كان يعيش حالة  نفسية سيئة بسبب الظروف الصعبة التي مر منها خلال الموسم الحالي وخاصة وفاة  جدته". *

----------


## GSM-AYA

*السعيدي يبتعد عن أيندوفن و يقترب من شتوتغارت *     *أضحى مستقبل  الأسد الواعد أسامة السعيدي في منعرج حاسم بعدما حملت الأيام الأخيرة  مجموعة من الأخبار تفيد بقرب مغادرته لنادي هيرينفين.* *صحيفة  "بيلد" الألمانية كشفت عن إهتمام جدي من شتوتغارت بخدمات صاحب 22 سنة و  أكدت أن الفريق الألماني جمع كافة المعلومات عن اللاعب و مقتنع بمؤهلاته و  يستعد لتقديم عرض رسمي خلال الساعات القادمة، خصوصا أن المسؤول عن  الإنتقالات بشتوتغارت حل بهولندا من أجل فتح باب الحوار مع المسؤولين  بهيرينفين.* *من  جهة أخرى نفى المدير التقني لأيندوفن مارسيل ماركات الأخبار التي راجت  مؤخرا حول رغبة النادي في ضم السعيدي و صرح أنه لم يتصل باللاعب و لا  بإدارة ناديه و إستبعد تقديم عرض له حاليا كون إيندوفن لن يتسرع بالبحث عن  بديل لصانع ألعابه المجري بلاس سودزاك و المنتقل حديثا لأنزي الروسي.* *و  رغم ذلك فقد صرح السعيدي و الذي يقضي حاليا عطلته الصيفية بمسقط رأسه  الناظور ل"فوتبول أنترناسيونال" قائلا:" إذا إنتقلت لأيندوفن فأكيد أنه حلم  سيصبح حقيقة، أعتقد أنه الفريق المناسب لي في الظرفية الحالية و الخطوة  الصحيحة التي يمكن القيام بها، لكن حاليا أنا مرتبط بعقد مع هيرينفين لغاية  2013 و أعلم جيدا أنه بإمكاني التطور أكثر و الوصول إلى القمة."*

----------


## GSM-AYA

*أوصد الدولي  المغربي كريتيان بصير الباب في وجه عرض تولوز للإنضمام للاخير و رفض  الإنتقال للنادي الجنوبي مفضلا خوض تجربة خارج فرنسا.* *و  لم يبد الظهير الأيمن لنانسي أي إهتمام بعرض تولوز و اكد انه بصدد مناقشة  بعض العروض الخارجية متمنيا أن يلتحق بالبطولة الإسبانية أو الألمانية.* *و قرر بصير مغادرة الليغ 1 بعد 10 مواسم كمحترف رفقة نانسي حيث خاض بقميصه أزيد من 250 مقابلة*

----------


## GSM-AYA

*عادل هرماش انتقل الى فريق الهلال السعودي يتوصية غيريسية											*     *  تعاقد فريق الهلال السعودي مع اللاعب الدولي المغربي عادل هرماش و ذلك حسب ما ذكرته صحيفة الجماهير السعودية قبل قليل. 
و  كانت قد أشارت  على ان الناخب الوطني إيريك غيريتس  أوصى فريقه السابق بالتعاقد مع هرماش خاصة و أنه خطف أنظار أندية أوربية  كثيرة في الأونة الأخيرة بعد تألقه الناجح مع لانس الفرنسي و الذي نزل إلى  الدرجة الثانية من البطولة الفرنسية. 
و لعب هرماش مع فريقه هذا  الموسم 31 مباراة من أصل 38، و تمكن من تسجيل أربعة أهداف و صنع أربعة  أهداف، كما تحصل على إنذار واحد أصفر طيلة الموسم الرياضي المنتهي و لعب  2631 دقيقة.*

----------


## GSM-AYA

*كل الجماهير المغربية متخوفة على عادل هرماش											*     *  أبدى  أنصار المنتخب الوطني المغربي تخوفهم الكبير على مستقبل اللاعب الدولي  عادل هرماش و الذي طار إلى الهلال السعودي حيث سيحمل قميصه بداية من الموسم  الرياضي القادم حسب ما أكدنا على موقع دوزيم لايف.كوم صبيحة اليوم  الثلاثاء. 
هذا  و تعتبر الأغلبية على أن اتنقال هرماش إلى الخليج هو مقبرة بكل المواصفات  باعتبار أن مجموعة من اللاعبين غادروا إلى الدوريات السعودية، القطرية و  الإماراتية و لم يتم المناداة عليهم إلى المنتخب المغربي بسبب عدم جاهزيتهم  و التي تعود بالأساس إلى قوة الإحتكاك التي تصنف تحت المعدل. 
و  يعتبر المغاربة دوريات الخليج نهاية لمشوار اللاعبين الذين أعطوا الشيء  الكثير لكرة القدم المغربية، و باتوا يبحثون عن أموال البترول عوض التألق و  مواصلة المسيرة الناجحة التي يلفتون به أنظار الجميع. 
و كان  الشيحاني محمد و جمال العليوي قد انتقلا في فترة سابقة لكل من العربي  القطري و الخريطيات، كما أن يوسف حجي أصبح في طريقه للغرافة القطري بعد  انتقال هرماش الرسمي إلى الهلال السعودي. *

----------


## GSM-AYA

*خرجة على أبواب نابولي*    *  يشوب  مستقبل الدولي المغربي الحسين خرجة الغموض مع أنتر ميلانو و إمكانية  التوقيع بشكل نهائي في صفوفه خاصة و ان المدرب البرازيلي ليوناردو سيغادر  بنسبة كبيرة الفريق الإيطالي في إتجاه العاصمة الفرنسية باريس للإشراف على  الإدارة التقنية لباري سان جيرمان. 
رئيس الأنتر ماسيمو موراتي لن  يوقع لأي لاعب قبل تحديد هوية المدرب الجديد و سقاء الأسود خرجة بصدد البحث  عن فريق آخر يوازي طموحاته في اللعب على أعلى مستوى و الإبحار في  المنافسات الأوربية. 
آخر ما جادت به أخبار كواليس الإنتقالات  بالكالشيو تفيد بأن جنوة مالك عقد خرجة و نادي نابولي يسيران نحو إتفاق  يقضي بصفقة تبادل بين عميد الفريق الوطني و السقاء الأورغوياني والتر  غاغانو. 
الحسين اعطى موافقته المبدئية لحمل قميص نابولي إن تعذر  عليه الإستمرار مع الأنتر و أكد أن عودته للعب مع جنوة شبه مستحيلة كونه  يطمح للتنافس على الألقاب و خوض منافسة عصبة الأبطال الأوربية. *

----------


## GSM-AYA

الخميس 22 رجب 1432   *بوصوفة يسقط مبولحي بالقاضية*     *عاد فريق أنزي بفوز كبير و ثمين من ميدان كريليا سوفيتوف و فاز  عليه بثلاثية نظيفة ضمن الأسبوع 15 من الدوري الروسي الممتاز.* *الدولي المغربي و المتألق امبارك بوصوفة دخل أساسيا كعادته و  كان نجما للمقابلة بإنسلالاته و مراوغاته الخطيرة و كذا تميراته الحاسمة و التي  أعطت إحداها الهدف الثالث لفريقه في الدقيقة 64 بعد خطأ للحارس الجزائري رايس  مبولحي.* *بوصوفة خرج في الدقيقة 74 ليترك مكانه لزميله برودنيكوف و فور  هذا الفوز رفع أنزي رصيده إلى 26 نقطة في الرتبة الرابعة و يبصم على ذهاب موسم و لا  أروع و ينافس أعتد الأندية الروسية على المراتب الأولى.*

----------


## امير الصمت

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]لحسين خرجة بباري سان جيرمان ؟    * ذكر موقع "توتو سبور" الإيطالي على أن الحسين خرجة قد يرافق مدربه السابق بالأنتر، ليوناردو إلى باري سان جيرمان بعدما عين كمدير عام بنادي العاصمة.*  * هذا و أفاد نفس المصدر على أن الحسين خرجة و الذي ما زال عقده ساري المفعول مع جنوة إلى غاية 2013 دخل في مخططات باري سان جيرمان الذي أبدى رغبة كبيرة في ضم اللاعب الدولي المغربي إلى صفوفه.*  * و كانت أندية إيطالية قد دخلت هي الأخرى الخط من أجل انتداب الحسين خرجة (28 سنة) في الوقت الذي ما زالت المفاوضات جارية بين نابولي و جنوة من أجل انتقال رسمي للاعب المغربي.*

----------


## GSM-AYA

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   أشارت صحيفة «تيليغراف» الهولندية إلى أن المهاجم المغربي منير الحمداوي، أصبح عنصرا غير مرغوب فيه في تداريب أياكس أمستردام، إذ تلقى رسالة بخصوص كون إدارة أياكس مستعدة للتخلي عنه لكن ليس بأي ثمن، محددة قيمته في 5 ملايين يورو.
وتطرق مقال الصحيفة الهولندية الشهيرة لسلسلة المشاكل التي واجهها منير هذا الموسم وبالضبط منذ قدوم المدرب الهولندي فرانك ديبوير، مع العلم أنها لم تغفل الانطلاقة الجيدة لمنير مع بطل هولندا في بداية الموسم الماضي، حيث بالرغم من عدم مشاركته في معظم لقاءات إياب الدوري إلا أن منير بات هداف الفريق برصيد 13 هدفا.
يشار إلى أن الحمداوي الذي وقع في صيف 2010 عقدا لمدة أربع سنوات مع أياكس قادما من أز ألكمار، كان محط اهتمام فريق روسي جديد بعدما ظهرت أخبار عبر الصحف الروسية تؤكد استعداد نادي روبن كازان مستعد لدفع 4.5 مليون يورو من أجل الظفر بخدمات المهاجم المغربي. شاهد فيديو اهداف رائعين للحائز على الحذاء الذهبي منيرالحمداوي   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## GSM-AYA

المغربي تاعرابت في مزاد علني ب 12 مليون يورو   
دخل مسؤولي نادي أتلتيكو مدريد الإسباني في السباق للاستفادة من خدمات الاعب الدولي المغربيؤعادل تاعرابت الذي يلقبه محب ناديه الانجليزي زيدان الجديد . 
وحسب ما ذكرت صحيفة as الإسبانية، فإن النادي يفكر بجدية لتقديم عرض مغري لمسؤولي نادي كوينز بارك رينجرز الإنجليزي الذي يملك بطاقة اللاعب وأعلن عن نيته في بيع اللاعب ب 12 مليون يورو  
وحصل تاعرابت على لقب أفضل لاعب في الدرجة الأولي الأنجليزية، بعد تسجيله ل 19 هدفا . 
وياتي هذا الخبر بعد ان تم تداول اهتمام العديد من الأندية الاروبية باستقدام الاعب 
وأبرزها أندية باريس سان جرمان الذي وضعه من أولويات النادي، وأرسنال وتشيلسي الإنجليزيين.

----------


## GSM-AYA

*حجي بين قطر و ألمانيا*  *بعدما أكد مغادرته لنانسي هذا الصيف بعد 4 مواسم مع الفريق بالليغ 1 يوجد الدولي المغربي يوسف حجي في مفترق الطرق و يدرس مجموعة من العروض الأوربية و الخليجية.**أندية الغرافة القطري و نورنبورغ و هامبورغ من ألمانيا و كذا ميتاليست الأوكراني أبدت رغبتها الجدية لجلب اللاعب و عرضت أكثر من 3 ملايين أورو كقيمة للإنتقال، و رئيس نانسي صرح للصحافة الفرنسية أن يوسف قطع أشواطا مهمة في محادثاته مع الغرافة الذي عرض 4 ملايين أورو لكنه لم يغلق الباب في وجه العروض الأوربية.**حجي يستمتع حاليا بعطلته بمدينة أكادير و سيلتحق الإثنين بتداريب نانسي في إنتظار حسم الأمور النهائية خلال الأيام القادمة.*

----------


## GSM-AYA

*بلهندة و الكوثري ينطلقان هذا الإثنين*  *منحت إدارة مونبوليي للاعبيها الدوليين و من بينهم يونس بلهندة و عبد الحميد الكوثري أسبوعا آخرا للراحة ليتقرر إلتحاقهما بالمجموعة يوم الإثنين للإنطلاق في الإستعدادات للموسم المقبل.**الدوليان المغربيان قضيا جزءا كبيرا من عطلتهما بالمغرب و شوهد بلهندة بأزقة و شوارع مدينة تازة حيث تقطن عائلته، و قد أكد انه تلقى بعض العروض في الآونة الأخيرة من ويغان و جوفنتوس لكن لا شيء رسمي حسب قوله مما يجعله في طريق اللعب لموسم آخر مع مونبوليي رفقة صديقه المقرب و زميله عبد الحميد الكوثري الذي يُعول عليه لقيادة دفاع الفريق هذا الموسم.**المغربي الثالث كريم أيت فانا خضع لعملية جراحية كللت بالنجاح و سيعود هو الآخر بعد أيام لتداريب مونبوليي حيث يأمل في إستعادة مستواه و حمل قميص الأسود على غرار زميليه*

----------


## GSM-AYA

*خرجة و نهاية حزينة*   *لم يُكتب للعميد الحسين خرجة أن يواصل حلمه بمجاورة أبطال العالم و الركض بملعب السان السيرو، فحُكم على اللاعب بعودة إجبارية لمالك عقده جنوة بعد إنتهاء فترة إعارته للأنتر و عدم التوصل لإتفاق مالي يقضي بإنتقال المحراث بصفة نهائية للنيرازوري.وكيل أعمال اللاعب بيب غالي صرح لوسائل الإعلام الإيطالية ان موكله حزين لعدم البقاء لفترة أطول صحبة الأنتر و أكد انه سيعود لجنوة للبدء في الإستعدادت للموسم القادم لكنه من المستبعد ان يحمل قميص النادي كونه يرغب في لعب عصبة الأبطال الأوربية و ألمح لإمكانية إنتقاله لنابولي الذي يرغب في جلب رئة الأسود من أجل تعويض الرحيل المحتمل للجزائري حسن يبدة.*

----------


## GSM-AYA

*الشماخ متفائل*  *قرر مروان الشماخ عدم مغادرة ملعب الإمارات و الإستمرار مع فريق الأرسنال رغم الشائعات و الأخبار التي ربطته بمجموعة من الأندية أبرزها لازيو و نابولي و مارسيليا، فقد اكد القناص أنه سعيد مع المدفعجية و إستفاد كثيرا من جلوسه في الإحتياط طيلة مرحلة الإياب في الموسم الماضي و أعرب عن تفاؤله الكبير بالإنقضاض على الرسمية و منافسة الهولندي روبن فان بيرسي في ظل قرب مغادرة المهاجم الثالث الدانماركي بيندتنير.**الشماخ و الأرسنال سيذهبون في رحلة إلى آسيا نهاية الأسبوع القادم حيث من المنتظر ان يواجه الغينرز بعض الفرق الماليزية و الصينية قبل العودة إلى لندن لمواجهة كولون الألماني و بنفيكا البرتغالي وديا.*

----------


## GSM-AYA

*عرض جديد من سبارتاك موسكو لكارسيلا*    *أضحى المهدي كارسيلا مطلبا ملحا و عاجلا لإدارة سبارتاك موسكو الروسي.* *فبعد الإهتمام الذي أبداه الروس قبل أسابيع بخدمات الأسد و تقديمهم ل5 ملايين أورو من أجل ضم اللاعب عاد المسؤولون عن النادي لمفاوضة نظرائهم بسطاندار لييج من جديد و قدموا عرضا حديثا بقيمة 7 ملايين أورو.* *سبارتاك موسكو و بعدما فقد الامل في جلب دوفور زميل كارسيلا لم يتبق له سوى إنتظار موافقة سطاندار و رغبة اللاعب في تغيير الأجواء علما أن صاحب 22 سنة مازال يقضي فترة النقاهة و يجري حاليا بعض حصص الترويض ببلجيكا في إطار برنامج العلاج الذي يتبعه بعد العملية الجراحية التي خضع لها في ماي الماضي على مستوى الوجه.*

----------


## GSM-AYA

*أسامة السعيدي الى الهلال السعودي*       *  بات النحم المغربي الواعد أسامة السعيدي قريبا من الالتحاق بالزعيم السعودي نادي الهلال ليجاور زميله عادل هرماش في نادي القرن الأسيوية  عدة أندية كبيرة كانت قد دخلت خط التفاوض مع نجم ملحمة الديربي المغاربي و ابن الناضور أبرزها فينورد و ايندهوفن و اليوفي و الأرسنال لكن يبدو أن تأثير المدرب ايريك غيرتيس كان له وزن كبير على قرار اللاعب خاصة أنه سبق و أرسل هرماش الى الهلال السعودي  الفريق السابق لاياريك غيريتس حيث تشير الكثير من المصادر على أن علاقة المدرب مع الفريق السعودي مستمرة من خلال التعاون في الأراء  و النصح بين الطرفين باتت مسألة انتقال السعيدي الى الهلال بشكل رسمي بات مسألة وقت لا غير. لكن السؤال الدي يطرح نفسه و الدي يتداوله الرأي العام هو هل سيستمر تألق اسامة السعيدي أم ان موهبة اخرى قد تضيع في الخليج كما ضاعت العديد من المواهب السابقة خاصة و ان الفرق كبير جدا بين مستوى الكرة في اوربا و نظيرتها الخليحية. ثم هل ايريك غيريتس مدرب للمنتخب الوطني أم وسيط لانتقالات اللاعبين…….أم ان استمرار علاقته بزملائه في السعودية لابد أن يكون على حساب المنتخب الوطني…… وهل ستتحرك الجامعة في هدا الاتحاه ……أم سيستمر الوضع كما هو عليه……….*

----------


## GSM-AYA

*الحمداوي في مفاوضات سرية مع أيندوفن*        *  يجري الدولي المغربي منير الحمداوي حاليا إتصالات في الخفاء مع فريق أيندوفن للإنتقال إليه قادما من أجاكس أمستردام. 
المهاجم القناص و بعد قرار إدارة ناديه التخلي عنه دخل في مفاوضات مع مجموعة من الأندية داخل و خارج هولندا لكن يبدو أن أيندوفن هو الأكثر جدية خصوصا أن الأخير صرح مهاجمين في آن واحد و هما ماركوس بيرغ وداني كوفرمانس و لا يتوفر على رأس حربة صريح. 
الحمداوي يفاوض أيضا طرابزون سبور لكن اللاعب لا يبدي حماسا للإنتقال للبطولة التركية. *

----------


## GSM-AYA

*خرجة: «لن أعود إلى فرنسا»*       *  حل عميد الأسود الحسين خرجة ضيفا على برنامج «لماتش» لحلقة الإثنين واضعا النقط على الحروف بخصوص مجموعة من الأمور التي تتعلق بمستقبله و كذا الفريق الوطني. 
اللاعب تحدث عن تجربته القصيرة رفقة الانتر قائلا: «لقد كانت مغامرة رائعة رفقة لاعبين عمالقة و لم ألمس أبدا فرقا بيني و بينهم، الأنتر بمثابة أسرة صغيرة و الجميع منسجم و لا مكان للغرور و التكبر، إستمتعت كثيرا معهم و فرنا بكأس إيطاليا و أحرزنا مركز الوصافة في البطولة و بالتالي أنا راض عن أدائي معهم و أعتقد أنني توفقت في هذا التحدي و عملت جديا من أجل نيل الرسمية.» 
و عن تبخر حلمه في التوقيع للأنتر بشكل نهائي تابع:» لم تجر الأمور كما رغبت لكن هذه كرة القدم، أنا شخص متفائل في الحياة و أكيد ان التجربة مع النيرازوري ستفيدني في مستقبلي، هناك مجموعة من العروض سأدرسها مع وكيل أعمالي لأختار منها المناسب لطموحاتي.» 
و حول إمكانية عودته للبطولة الفرنسية وإلتحاقه بمدربه السابق ليوناردو أضاف المحراث: « لا، هذا غير صحيح و تفاجأت بالأخبار التي تناقلتها الصحف و أؤكد أنني لن أذهب إلى فرنسا، بالنسبة لي فالليغ 1 هي بطولة مكوِنة للاعبين و لا تلبي طموحاتي الحالية و بالتالي قررت البقاء بالكالشيو لأنها الأقوى في نظري إضافة إلى الليغا الإسبانية التي تغري هي الأخرى باللعب و إن تلقيت عرضا جديا من إسبانيا لن أرفض الإنتقال.» 
و عبّر عميد الأسود أنه تقدم في السن و لم يعد مسموحا له بالخطأ في إختيار وجهته القادمة و قال أن ما راكمه من تجربة مع أندية قوية كالانتر وروما وجنوة وسيينا ستحفزه للإستمرار في العطاء و التألق و البحث عن الألقاب سواء محليا و أروبيا. 
و عن رغبته في الإنتقال إلى الخليج على غرار ما فعله مؤخرا بعض زملائه كهرماش أوضح صاحب 28 سنة: «حاليا لا تراودني هذه الفكرة و لا أعتقد أنني سأتحول إلى إحدى البطولات الخليجية، عندما أذهب لزيارة العائلة بفرنسا دائما ما ألتقي بالأصدقاء وفي كل مرة يطلبون مني ألا أفكر يوما في الذهاب للعب هناك، أحترم طلباتهم وشخصيا أوافقهم الرأي وأرى أنه بإمكاني التحسن لسنوات أخرى بأوربا، بالنسبة لهرماش نصحته سابقا بعدم التسرع وإنتظار عرض أكثر قوة لكن أحترم قراره الذي إتخذه عن قناعاته الخاصة وأكيد أنه فكر مرات ومرات قبل التوقيع، هذا دون إغفال الجانب المادي الذي أضحى أساسيا و من المؤسف حقا أن نرى البعض يبحث عن المال بالدرجة الأولى قبل حب الكرة و طموح التألق و تحسين الأداء.» 
و ختم سقاء جنوة حديثه بإعادة سيناريو موقعة مراكش أمام الجزائر و المباراة الهامة التي تنتظر الأسود في 3 شتنبر القادم أمام إفريقيا الوسطى و قال: «كانت ملحمة حقيقية و لم ننتظر الفوز بهذه الحصة و الطريقة، ثأرنا لنزال الذهاب و سحقنا المحاربين الذين إندحروا بسهولة و لم أعرف ما أصابهم، الآن طوينا هذه الصفحة و بدأنا التفكير في مباراة بانغي أمام إفرقيا الوسطى لأنه لقاء حاسم ومصيري و سيحدد المتأهل لنهائيات الكان 2012، علينا تأكيد صحوتنا و العودة بالإنتصار و إسعاد الجماهير المغربية التي إستبشرت خيرا بعد موقعة مراكش.» *

----------


## hassan riach

*وقع اللاعب الدولي المغربي ياسين القاسيمي عقدا إحترافيا رفقة فريق رين الفرنسي يمتد لموسم واحد حسب ما أفادت به صحيفة "ليكيب" الفرنسية.**  و كان اللاعب قد إلتحق بالمنتخب الوطني للشبان حيث خطف الأنظار ليلعب بالأولمبي حيث قاده لتحقيق نتائج إيجابية و هو ما جعل إدارة باري سان جيرمان الفرنسي تفكر في التجديد له، لكن رغبة رين كانت كبيرة في ضمه إلى جانب مجموعة من الفرق الفرنسية.*

----------


## hassan riach

*التحق اللاعب المغربي مصطفى الكبير،الذي كان يمارس بالقسم الأول بالبطولة السويدية لكرة القدم، رسميا بنادي كاغلياري الإيطالي في نهاية الأسبوع الماضي وأجرى معه أولى حصصه التدريبية.
ووقع مصطفى الكبير( 22 سنة) مع النادي الإيطالي عقدا لمدة أربع سنوات أي إلى غاية 30 يونيو 2015 .
وخلال حفل التقديم أعرب اللاعب المغربي عن سعادته بالانضمام إلى الفريق الإيطالي الذي قال إنه كان يتابع مساره كسائر الفرق الإيطالية الأخرى عبر التلفزيون .
ولعب الكبير العام الماضي 34 مباراة مع فريق ميالبي السويدي وسجل له 16 هدفا .
وقبل أن يمارس بالبطولة السويدية لعب مصطفى الكبير في صفوف نادي نيك نميغ الهولندي.*

----------


## hassan riach

*حسب مصادرنا وحسب الموقع الرسمي لفريق ارليس افينيون الفرنسي فإن سفيان العلودي بعد المدة التي قضاها في اختبار مع الفريق تحت إشراف مدرب الفريق فلم يكن هناك أي اتفاق وعاد سفيان العلودي إلى الديار و هذا وفشل مرة أخرى سفيان العلودي في الاحتراف ..وحسب ما تم تأكيده فالسبب لم يكن جاهزية و اللياقة البدنية لسفيان العلودي بل كانت هناك أمور حول العفد هذا ما جعل سفيان العلودي يقفل باب التفاوض ..*

----------


## GSM-AYA

المغربي كارسيلا في سبارتاك موسكو مقابل سبعة ملايين أورو    
ذكرت صحيفة روسية أن الدولي المغربي المهدي كارسيلا سينضم إلى صفوف سبارتاك موسكو الذي يمارس في القسم الأول مقابل 7 ملايين أورو. وأكدت "سوفييتسكي سبورت " الروسية الرياضية، اليوم الأربعاء، أنه تم الاتفاق على كل تفاصيل الصفقة.
وأشارت الصحيفة إلى أن مسؤولي فريق "ستاندار دو لييج" البلجيكي وافقوا على انتقال اللاعب الدولي المغربي إلى صفوف فريق سبارتاك موسكو، الذي يعد أحد أعرق الفرق الروسية.
وبحسب الصحيفة، فإن سبارتاك موسكو، الذي يدربه فاليري كاربين، أكد الصفقة وأن توقيع العقد بين الفريقين الروسي والبلجيكي سيتم في الأيام القليلة القادمة، مشيرة إلى أن المهدي كارسيلا سيلتحق بعد توقيع العقد مباشرة بناديه الجديد.

----------


## hassan riach

كريم فكروش رسميا في باس جيانينا اليوناني لسنتين

----------


## hassan riach

صلاح الدين سعايدي في إختبار مع نادي شاتورو الفرنسي و أندية أخرى راقبته في معسكر شاتورو! 
أصبح من شبه المؤكد دخول قائد الكوكب المراكشي صلاح الدين سعايدي الإحتراف الموسم المقبل، اللعب موجود الآن في معسكر نادي شاتورو الفرنسي المماسرس بالليغ 2، لكن الجديد في الأمر هو أن اللاعب مراقب أيضا في نفس المعسكر من كشافي كل من نادي لانس الذي يبحث عب بديل لعادل هرماش المنتقل لنادي النفط الخليجي، و كذلك نادي موناكو بالإضافة لنادي براغا البرتغالي الذي لعب نهاية الأوروليغ الموسم الماضي. اللاعب شارك في المبارة التحضيرية مع شاتورو و التي واجهوا خلالها نادي كليرمون فوت و ذلك تحضيرا للموسم المقبل.

----------


## hassan riach

المهدي بنعطية يرفض الـ بي آس جي !!   **         نجم جديد بالدوري الإيطالي ، الدولي المغربي المهدي بنعطية مدآفع أودينيزي و خريج مدرسة أولمپيك مارسيليآ تلقى عرضا من بي آس جي المهدي بنعطية أكد أن مسؤولين من الباريس سان جيرمان إلتحقو به و بإدارة ناديه لجلب المدافع للنادي الباريسي  المهدي بنعطية صرح أن الرجوع لفرنسا هو أمر جيد له و لعائلته و أن مشروع القطريين مشروع كبير رفقة البي آس جي  و أن الباريس سان جيرمان نادي كبير و قوي لكن هو الآن لا يريد الخروج من ناديه أودينيزي  و قيل أن نادي باريس سان جيرمان عرض على المهدي بنعطية مبلغ ضخم يفوق ما يتقاداه في أودينيزي .

----------


## hassan riach

الــشــمــاخ يـرفـض عـرض فـريـق الـعـاصـمـة  **  المهاجم الدولي المغربي، مروان الشماخ رفض العرض المقدم من القطريين مالكي باريس سان جرمان  هدا ما أكدته يومية الفريق. سامويل ايتو و دميتار برباتوف هما ايضا ضمن حسابات الفريق في المركاتو الصيفي. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] ------------------ قدوم جيرفينيو للأرسنال ووجود فانبيرسي وقرب اضمام البنز كريم للغنرز يعني أن على مروان قبول عرض PSG لأننا سوف لن نشاهده في ملعب الامارات ولا في الملاعب الأخرى  خصوصا مع وجود الكأس الافريقية

----------


## hassan riach

رسميا: خالد السقاط بستاد ريمس الفرنسي (الدرجة الثانية) لموسمين

----------


## hassan riach

ليل الفرنسي مهتم بالحمداوي

----------


## hassan riach

الشماخ اللاعب العربي الاكثر دخلا ب 4.247 مليون دولار سنويا

----------


## hassan riach

أجمل ، 75 لهذا الموسم ، وتواجد  الثلاثي المغربي، تاعرابت، الشماخ، الحمداوي               لــلــتــحـــمـــيـــل :الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## hassan riach

وكيل حسين خرجة : العروض الجدية من نابولي و فيورينتنا    في حوار أجرته محطة اذاعية مع وكيل أعمال خرجة جوسيبي غالي صرح 
بخصوص سؤال عن العروض المقدمة لخرجة قال :
هو الأن مع جنوى ، لكن سوق الانتقالات سنتهي في 30 أغسطس، وأعتقد أننا يمكن أن نجد فريقا بعيدا عن جنوى : انظر ماذا يحدث في هذه الأسابيع في كرة القدم هناك الكثير من الشائعات، ولكن مع فيورنتينا كان هناك شيء ملموس.و نابولي أيضا والعرض المهم من فلورنسا ، ولكن لا يمكن أن أقول ان هناك شيئا سيتحقق، ولا يستطيع المرء في سوق النتقالات التأكيد فهناك أمور تحدث خاج ارادتنا ، من الأفضل أن نجعل ذلك من الماضي حتى سبتمبر من أجل فهم حالات وعروض الفرق بشكل أفضل ".

----------


## hassan riach

يتواصل مسلسل فريق باريسان جرمان مع اللاعبين المغاربة واليوم  مع وجه جديد في مفكرة نادي العاصمة ، اسامة السعيدي ،حسب موقع جريدة لوباريزيان فاللاعب المغربي  من بين العديد الذين تترصدهم اعين النادي الفرنسي.

----------


## hassan riach

صور خالد السقاط مع ناديه الجديد

----------


## hassan riach

سبارتاك يوقع لمهدي كارسيلا جونزاليس مقابل 9 € ملايين يورو !!   وفقا ل Championat.com سبارتاك وقع مع لاعب وسط ستاندر البلجيكي مهدي كارسيلا غونزاليس. تكلفة الصفقة حوالي 9100000 €، وراتب اللاعب ، إذا تم إدراجه في الفريق، سيتجاوز 150 ألف يورو شهريا ،،

----------


## hassan riach

*العرابي بالهلال السعودي*     *في خطوة فاجأت جميع المتتبعين بالمغرب والخارج وحسب وسائل الإعلام السعودية والفرنسية وقع الدولي المغربي يوسف العرابي لنادي الهلال السعودي لمدة أربع سنوات، وبينما كانت كل المؤشرات تؤكد أن نجم كاين الفرنسي  سيوقع لأحد الأندية الأوروبية إذا به يختار الوجهة السعودية والتوقيع للهلال.* *وكان يوسف العرابي قد وقع على موسم متميز مع كاين الفرنسي واختير من بين أفضل مهاجمي البطولة الفرنسية بدليل أنه سجل 17 هدفا وكان متابعا من طرف العديد من الأندية الأوروبية، ولعل آخرها نادي جنوة الإيطالي الذي كان الأقرب لضمه إلا أن خلافات مالية  حالت دون إتمام الصفقة قبل أن يختار البطولة السعودية.* *وبانتقال يوسف العرابي إلى الهلال السعودي يكون  الأخير قد ضم ثاني لاعب مغربي شاب بعد أن كان قد نجح في انتداب عادل هرماش من لانس الفرنسي، ليبقى التساؤل المطروح هو إن كان البلجيكي إيريك غيرتس مدرب المنتخب المغربي كان له دور في انتقال يوسف العرابي إلى الهلال السعودي مثلما كان مع عادل هرماش.*

----------


## hassan riach

صور توقيع العقد بين الطرفين السعودي والفرنسي من اجل الدولي المغربي يوسف العربي ...نتمنى له التوفيق في مسيرته الجديدة  و لما لا الانتقال الى فريق اوروبي كبير  كما وقع في حالة الدولي السابق صلاح الدين بصير ..فقط عليه الاجتهاد و لا ينام بحجة انه لاعب دولي ويلعب في دوري عربي  مبروك على الهلال

----------


## hassan riach

النقل المباشر 13:45 | GMT +1
Arsenal vs Malaysian XI 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## hassan riach

بعض الصور للعربي  مع النادي الجديد للاشارة منقول

----------


## hassan riach

الـسلام عليكم ، مبروك الإفتتــاح أخـي هشام ،، اقدم لكم صور من لقاء يوم أمس و مشاركة لاعب الشاب المغربي آدام ماهر الذي شارك مند بداية الشوط الثاني و  علبي مسعود شارك في الدقيقة 61 و إنتهى اللقاء بفوز ألكمار 3-0

----------


## hassan riach

في جولته آلتحضيرية للموسم آلقآدم من آلدوري آلإنجليزي لعب أرسنآل آليوم أمآم نجوم آلدوري آلمآليزي آلمبارة آلتي عرفت حضور مرآون آلشمآخ أسآسيآ حيث لعب 45 د تقريبآ لم يقدم فيهآ أي شئ يدكر حيث نآدرآ مآلمس آلكرة... فكل من تآبع آللقآء أجزم على أن آلشمآخ عليه بدل مجهود أكبر لنيل آلرسمية خآصتا أنه سيعرف تنافسية كبيرة من آلقآدم آلجديد جيرفينهو و أعمدت آلفريق فآن بيرسي و وآلكوت... وللإشآرة أرسنآل فآز آليوم ب 4 ـ 0  لم يكن لشمآخ أي دور بهآ...

----------


## hassan riach

الشماخ في أول لقاء ودي للأرسنال في جولته الأسيوية

----------


## hassan riach

الدولي المغربي عادل رمزي يعود للدوري الهولندي عبر بوابة نادي رودا ويمضي مع الفريق عقدا لسنتين قابل للتجديد حظ سعيد لعادل

----------


## hassan riach

روبيرطو كارلوس:بوصوفة يعتبر أحسن لاعب في البطولة الروسية حاليا  *اعتبر روييرتو كارلوس عميد فريق "انجي" ماخاتشكالا الروسي أن زميله مبارك بوصوفة يعد أحسن لاعب في البطولة الروسية حاليا.* *وأوضح اللاعب الدولي البرازيلي السابق، الذائع الصيت، في حوار مع الصحيفة الرياضية الروسية "سبورت إكسبريس " نشرته الثلاثاء ، أن اللاعب المغربي بوصوفة يفرض طريقة لعبه وتقنياته العالية كصانع ألعاب ليس على زملائه بالفريق الداغستاني بل وأيضا على خصومه في الفرق المنافسة، خاصة بعد أن تكيف بشكل سريع مع أجواء البطولة الروسية القادم إليها من بلجيكا.* *وأبرز روييرتو كارلوس أن اللاعب الدولي المغربي مبارك بوصوفة لاعب متكامل وله مواصفات اللاعبين الكبار بذكائه الخارق وتقنياته الفريدة من نوعها، مشيرا إلى أن بوصوفة يتميز بنظرته الثاقبة على أرضية الميدان وتمريراته الدقيقة وحسه الجماعي.* *وأكد روبيرتو كارلوس أن اختياره لبوصوفة كأحسن لاعب في البطولة الروسية ليس لكونه زميلا له في الفريق بل لأن وسط الميدان المغربي يستحق هذا التتويج المعنوي عن جدارة.* *ويحتل فريق "انجي" ماخاتشكالا المرتبة الرابعة في الدوري الروسي الأول صحبة فريق "روبين" كازان بعد مرور 16 دورة من البطولة، التي سيستأنف شطرها الثاني في الاسبوع الرابع من شهر يوليوز الجاري.*

----------


## hassan riach

عطاسي ينتقل إلى خيطافي  *وقع الدولي الأولمبي رضا العطاسي عقدا إحترافيا في صفوف خيطافي الإسباني قادما من تولوز الفرنسي.**وأورد موقع الجامعة الخبر دون أن يحدد مدة العقد ولا قيمته المالية.**وسيلتحق المدافع صاحب 20 سنة بزميله عبد العزيز برادة والذي إنضم هذا الموسم إلى الفريق الأول.*

----------


## hassan riach

المبارة الاولى للسقاط رفقة ناديه الجديد سطاد ريمس والتي عرفت فوزالاخير على حامل لقب الدوري الفرنسي ليل بهدف وحيد

----------


## hassan riach

غذا اولى مباريات كوينز بارك رينجرز التحضيرية

----------


## hassan riach

يخوض مبارك بوصوفة رفقة ناديه انجي  اليوم على الساعة 17H30  لقاء وديا ضد اصدقاء راؤول غونزاليس نادي شالكه04 على  ملعب هذا الاخير.

----------


## hassan riach

* ذكر موقع إلكتروني مغربي إن لاعب وسط نادي انجي ماخاتشكالا الروسي مبارك بوصوفة رفض عرضاً من نادي الاتحاد للانتقال لصفوفه مع مطلع العام الجديد. 
وقال موقع "أطلس ليونز" المغربي إن اللاعب المغربي رفض عرضاً مغرياً من الاتحاد لرغبته في اكمال مسيرته في أوروبا, حيث يرى بأنه لن يتطور إذا لعب في الشرق الأوسط. 
يذكر أن الدولي المغربي "مبارك بوصوفة" يُزامل البرازيلي الشهير روبرتو كارلوس في صفوف نادي إنزي الروسي. واعتبر روبيرتو كارلوس أن زميله بوصوفة يعد أحسن لاعب في البطولة الروسية حاليا. 
ويحتل فريق "انجي" ماخاتشكالا المرتبة الرابعة في الدوري الروسي الأول صحبة فريق "روبين" كازان بعد مرور16 دورة من البطولة, التي سيستأنف شطرها الثاني في الاسبوع الرابع من شهر يوليوز الجاري.* 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## hassan riach

يتدرب منير الحمداوي و اسماعيل عيساتي الغير مرغوب فيهما من المتعجرف دو بور مع شبان فريق اياكس في انتظار ان يغادرا معا الى وجهه اخرى
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## hassan riach

تستمر المهازل السعودية مع المغاربة     فريق الاتحاد السعودي يعرض 3 ملايين أورو لضم خرجة , هذا الأخير يفاضل بجدية بين العرض السعودي المغري ماديا و الغير ذلك رياضيا , و بين العرض الباريسي الذي يبقى الوجهة الأقرب لعميد المنتخب , حيث من المنتظر أن يسافر وكيل أعمال اللاعب الى فرنسا الأسبوع القادم لملاقاة مسؤولي نادي الPSG   المصدر www.videocalcio.net/calciomercato
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## hassan riach

هشام الخلوه يفضل اسود الاطلس  هشام الخلوه نجم جديد سطع في سماء الكره الاسبانيه وبالضبط في فريق قرطاجنه في القسم التاني و هو متابع من اكبر الانديه العالميه(ريال مدريد، برشلونه،تشيلسي...).ذو 16 ربيعا صرح "اذا نودي علي للعب لاسبانيا فمن الصعب علي ان ارفض لانني نشآت هنا...لكن اختياري الاول ان العب للمغرب...و اتمنى من المسوولين المناداه علي..."
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## hassan riach

راتب خيالي ليوسف العربي   يتحدت رئيس فريق كاين عن صفقة يوسف العربي حيت اكد انه لم يتوصل باي عرض سوى جنوة 
و كاتب المقال يقول لمادا ادن لم يوقع لجنوة بدلا بن ان يدهب للهلال 
العربي سيتقاضى 13 مليون يورو في 4 سنوات
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## hassan riach

خرجة وPSG ......  ضمن اللاعبين الموجودين في قائمة المديرالرياضي جديد لPSG ليوناردو يتواجد اسم عميد الاسود حسين خرجة، هدا الاخير لديه عروض اخرى من اطاليا و الخليج ليوناردو ينوي مقابلة وكيل اعمال خرجة مع العلم انهما تكلما عبر الهاتف سابقا
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## hassan riach

*أخر احصائيات الدوري الايطالي ' CALCIO '  مهدي بنعطية من بين أفضل 5 مدافعين في الدوري الايطالي وجائت احصائيات الاعبين على الشكل التالي         وعلى حسب احصائيات مهدي بنعطية فأنه يعتبر أحسن اللاعبين من حيث افتكاك الكرة وربح النزالات الثنائية بحيث من خلال 32 مباراة التي لعبها رفقة الأودينيزي افتك ما يقارب 110 كرة للخصم هذا الموسم وارتكب 76 خطأ ضد الخصم .
وأثبت أيضا مستويات عالية من التركيز عن طريق كونه اللاعب الثاني جنبا إلى جنب مع لوسيو مدافع الانتر من عدم ارتكاب أخطاء قاتلة تؤدي إلى فرص خطيرة أو أهداف*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## hassan riach

اسامة السعيدي مطلوب في فرق اوروبية  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## hassan riach

*صور الشماخ في الصين  *  *الشماخ يقدم اليوجا  *  **

----------


## hassan riach

*سمير بيهموتين*  *من الموقع الرسمي للارسنال*   ** ** **   *يحلم بالفوز بكاس العالم مع المغرب*  *نتمنى ان ينادي عليه فيربيك للمنتخب الاولمبي*

----------


## hassan riach

بقاء تاعرابت في الكوينز غير مؤكد    
في حوار لنيل وارنوك مع محطة السكاي سبور عبر المدرب الحالي للكوينز بارك أن المفاوضات مع نادي العاصمة الفرنسية لا تزال مستمرة ، وقد صرح نيل وارنوك أن مستقبل تاعرابت لا يزال مجهولا حيث أن إسم هذا الأخير يرتبط كثيرا بالباريسان جيرمان في هذه الأواخر و قد صرح المدرب للسكاي سبورت : " اننا لا نعرف حقا في هذه اللحظة هل سيبقى أم أنه سيرحل ، إننا متفائلون في كل الأحوال لأننا إذا فقدناه سنربح أموال لجلب لاعبين عديدين أما إن بقي فهذا يعد ربحا لنا ، إذا ذهب لفرنسا فسيكون مع عائلته و صديقته و المهم هو أنه سيكون في ناد كبير " أضاف وارنوك

----------


## hassan riach

الحمداوي يحصل على الرقم 19 , العيساتي بدون قميص  
بعدما كان هو الرقم 10 الموسم الماضي , قام نادي اجاكس بتغيير رقم قميص الحمداوي
الى الرقم 19 و علل ديبور ذلك بأن الحمداوي سيغادر الفريق عاجلا ام اجلا
اما زميله المغربي الاخر العيساتي فلم يحظى بأي رقم في الفريق مما يبين رغبة النادي في التخلص
منه في اقرب وقت هو الاخر
ارقام اللاعبين  
1. Stekelenburg
2. Van der Wiel
3. Alderweireld
4. Vertonghen
5. Anita
6. Enoh
7. Sulejmani
8. Eriksen
9. Sigth&oacute;rsson
10. De Jong
11. Ebecilio
12. Vermeer
13. Ooijer
15. Boilesen
16. Janssen
17. Blind
18. Lodeiro 19. El Hamdaoui
21. Boerrigter
22. Silva
23. &Ouml;zbiliz
25. Serero
26. Van der Heijden
27. Cvitanich
28. Lukoki
29. Rits
30. Verhoeven
31. Sneijder
32. Castillion
33. Koppers
34. Van Rhijn

----------


## hassan riach

صور مروآن الشمآخ في اول حصة تدريبية

----------


## hassan riach

تاعرابت قريب جدا من psg   المقال يتحدت عن ان هناك مفاوضات جارية بين الفريقين لضم عادل مع العلم ان قد قدم عرض بقيمة 15 مليون اورو الا ان فريق رفض و طلب 17 مليون اورو 
انتقال تاعرابت الى فريق العاصمة الفرنسية قريب جدا فهي مسالة وقت ليس الا

----------


## GSM-AYA

*بوصوفة يواصل غيابه عن أنجي*    *ما زال الزئبق المغربي امبارك بوصوفة يغيب عن مباريات فريقه أنجي سواء الودية أو الرسمية.* *النادي الروسي عاد من معسكره بالنمسا وقد خاض نهاية الأسبوع الماضي ثمن نهائي كأس روسيا بميدان فولكا وحقق الفوز بثلاثية نظيفة في غياب بوصوفة.* *اللاعب يواصل مرحلة العلاج من الإصابة في الفخذ والتي أبعدته أزيد من شهر ومن المرتقب ان يعود نهاية الأسبوع الجاري في القمة الحارقة أمام زينيت سان بيترسبورغ أو في نزال روبين كازان متم الشهر الحالي على أقصى تقدير.*

----------


## GSM-AYA

*منافسة شرسة بين تاعرابت ومينيز*    *تشهد كواليس باري سان جيرمان في الساعات الأخيرة حركة نشيطة ومفاوضات مكثفة بين نادي العاصمة وعدة لاعبين مطلوبين في حديقة الأمراء.* *الصحافة الفرنسية والدولية تترقب من يكون صاحب صفقة الميركاتو الصيفي ببلاد الانوار والحديث يدور حول قائد كوينز بارك رانجرز عادل تاعرابت وصانع ألعاب روما جيريمي مينيز.* *فحسب الأخبار القادمة من هناك فالمدير الرياضي ليوناردو حائر ومتردد بشكل كبير بين هذين اللاعبين والجمهور الباريسي منقسم بين تاعرابت ومينيز، كما أن بعض الأخبار تحدثت كون ليوناردو يميل إلى مينيز بينما يفضل القطريون ملاك النادي الدولي المغربي.* *ورغم هذه المعطيات فقد قدم "البي إس جي" آخر عروضه لإدارة كوينز بارك رانجرز الإثنين الماضي في حدود 15 مليون أورو علما أن الإنجليز يطلبون 17 مليون وإعلان الصفقة بشكل رسمي مُنتظر خلال اليومين القادمين.*

----------


## GSM-AYA

*كارسيلا يعود إلى التداريب*    *عاد الدولي المغربي المهدي كارسيلا إلى تداريب فريقه سطاندار لييج الإثنين بعد غياب دام أزيد من شهرين.* *اللاعب فاجأ زملاءه بالحضور إلى ملعب التداريب لكنه لم يلتحق بالمجموعة وتوجه إلى قاعة تقوية العضلات لإجراء بعض حصص الترويض ثم قابل طبيب الفريق لتقييم حالته الصحية.* *وكان كارسيلا قد إختفى عن الأنظار في الأيام الأخيرة وإنقطعت أخباره قبل أن يظهر من جديد ويؤكد عودته لناديه الأم وبداية الإستعدادات رفقته وهو مستعد لتمديد عقده مع الحُمر في حالة عدم توصله بعروض تناسبه*

----------


## GSM-AYA

*الحسين خرجة: أدرس ثلاثة عروض جدية*    *بعدما غادر فريق الإنتر نهاية يونيو الماضي مرفوع الرأس وعدم التوصل لإتفاق لشراء عقده من طرف النيرازوري، عاد الحسين خرجة إلى جينوة في مرحلة الإعداد للموسم المقبل لكن همه الوحيد حاليا هو البحث عن فريق يستجيب لتطلعاته المستقبلية ويحلق به نحو المسابقات الأوروبية.* *- قدمت عطاءا جيدا خلال مقامك بميلانو، هل أنت محبط لعدم التوقيع بشكل نهائي مع الإنتر؟* *«لا بالعكس، عندما تتاح لنا فرصة عظيمة مثل هذه فلا نصاب أبدا بالإحباط خصوصا إذا قدمنا أداءا طيبا، ما زلت على إتصال بالمسؤولين هناك، ولما لا فهناك إمكانية للعودة عما قريب، أعرف جيدا مدربي السابق بجنوة غاسبيريني وأعلم أنه يكن لي إحتراما كبيرا..».* *- هذا يعني أنك في مفاوضات مع الإنتر؟* *«ما أريد قوله هو توقع كل شيء في عالم كرة القدم ويشرفني حقا أن أبقى على تواصل دائم مع زملائي بالإنتر والذين أقدرهم كثيرا ولم أحس يوما أنني شخص غير مرغوب فيه، ما قدمت معهم كان بشهادة الجميع في المستوى المطلوب، ولدي حاليا ثلاثة عروض مهمة وسأحسم فيها خلال الشهر ونصف المتبقية من الميركاتو..».* *- ما زلت مرتبطا بعقد لمدة سنتين مع جينوة، هل تفكر في الرحيل هذا الصيف؟* *«أكيد، وتحدوني الرغبة في تغيير الأجواء والمحيط وعدم الإستمرار في تلك المدينة، جينوة بصدد تكوين فريق للمستقبل وأنا لا أدخل ضمن مخططاتهم، لذا علي الرحيل وإن كُتب علي البقاء فسأفعل لأنه ناد كبير بإيطاليا..».* *- هل صحيح أنك رفضت عرضا مغريا من إدارة باري سان جيرمان؟* *«تصريحاتي فُهمت بشكل خاطئ ، لم أقل أبدا أنني رفضت عرض باري سان جيرمان لأنني ببساطة لم أتلق أي إتصال من إدراة النادي، لقد حرّفوا ما قلته وأؤكد مرة أخرى أن ما قلته هو كون البطولة الفرنسية تُكوّن اللاعبين لتُسرحهم بعد ذلك لأقوى البطولات الأوروبية لا غير..».* *- ليوناردو حط الرحال بباريس، هل هناك إمكانية اللحاق به؟* *«ممكن وأنا من المشجعين الأوفياء لباري سان جيرمان ووُلدت وكبرت في نواحي العاصمة وتلقيت تكويني في النادي وسيكون حلما يتحقق إذا إلتحقت به للعب بالفريق الأول..».* *- تاعرابت، بنعطية، السعيدي كلهم يدخلون في مفكرة «البي إس جي» يبدو أن الملاك الجدد للنادي يريدون منتخبا مغربيا مصغرا بباريس؟* *«ضاحكا.. أعتقد أنه لا ينقصنا سوى المدرب غيرتس وملعب حديقة الأمراء والأمور ستحمل بصمة مغربية.. صراحة هذه العناصر وبغض النظر عن جنسيتها فهي بمستوى عال جدا، وما قدمه بنعطية بأودينيزي الموسم الماضي وما أبدعته أقدام تاعرابت بكوينز بارك خير دليل على إهتمامات مجموعة من الأندية بخدماتهم، وبصفتي عميدا لأسود الأطلس فأنا فخور بهؤلاء الأصدقاء، لا تنسوا أن القلة فقط من تألقت مع باري سان جيرمان من أصول مغاربية، وهنا أتذكر الجزائري بنعربية والمغربي طلال القرقوري وقد وصلتني أنباء مؤخرا أن مروان الشماخ هو الآخر مطلوب بالنادي..».* *- هل تعتقد أن الشماخ سيُغريه اللعب بباريس؟* *«أظه سيبقى مع أرسنال الموسم القادم خصوصا أنه إستخلص مجموعة من الدروس في الموسم الماضي ويريد تأكيد مكانته والحصول على فرصة أكبر للعب، وبالتالي أعتقد جازما أنه لن يذهب إلى باريس..».* *- تردد مرارا أن نابولي يطلب خدماتك، ما صحة هذه الأخبار؟* *«نابولي، إنها قصة طويلة.. منذ ثلاث سنوات وهم يتصلون بي وقد عاودوا نفس الشيء الموسم الماضي، فيورونتينا هو الآخر يراقب عن بعد والعروض التي تغريني هي التي تكون سرية ودون رجة إعلامية، أؤكد أن هناك إهتمامات من نابولي وفيرونتينا إلى جانب باري سان جيرمان..».*

----------


## hassan riach

*bataille de Qataris pour Taarabt*   ملقا يدخل في الخط للفوز بخدمات النجم عادل تاعرابت 
و المقال يتحدث عن الصراع القطري ، قطري ، للحصول على عادل ...
ملقا جلب لاعبيين من الطراز الرفيع وهو قادر على جلب تاعرابت

----------


## hassan riach

وبركاته المفاوضات لم تتم بشكل رسمي ،*مهدي غونزاليس لن يذهب لسبارتاكوس خوفا من البرد !!*  *
لاعب خط وسط "ستاندارد لييج " المهدي كارسيلا جونزاليس رفض عدة ملايين من "سبارتاكوس"، لأنه يخاف من الطقس البارد، حسب تقارير موقع Voetbalprimeur.nl.
"المهدي لن يتقدم أبدا الى روسيا وهو خائف من الطقس البارد."  قال متحدث باسم النادي البلجيكي لكرة القدم.
يذكر ،أن "سبارتاكوس" مستعد لدفع 9،1 مليون € من أجل الاعب المغربي.*

----------


## hassan riach

*برشلونة يضم أول لاعب عربي في تاريخه*    
أصبح المغربي منير الحدادي أول لاعب عربي يوقِّع عقداً احترافياً مع نادي برشلونة الاسباني، وانتقل المهاجم الأعسر (16 عاماً) قادما من ناديه رايو ماياهوندا ليلعب مع فريق النادي الكاتالوني في الموسم الجديد مع الفريق الثاني الذي يضم لاعبين في سن الـ 18 عاما، ما يؤهله مستقبلاً للصعود واللعب في الليغا رفقة النجم الأرجنتيني ليونيل ميسي والاسبانيين دافيد فيا وبيدرو رودريغوز. 
ووفقا للنادي الناشط في الدرجة الرابعة حيث ظهرت موهبة الحدادي، جاء تعاقد اللاعب مع بطل الدوري الاسباني بناء على خيار اللاعب نفسه، وسط تنافس عدة أندية على ضمه، حيث تقدم كل من ريال مدريد، وجاره رايو فاليكانو الصاعد حديثا من دوري الدرجة الثانية الى دوري الاضواء، وخيتافي بعروض مالية لضمه، فيما وصله عرض مغري هو الأكبر من نادي أوساسونا، إضافة إلى عرض من النادي الانكليزي مانشستر سيتي وفقا لموقع النادي. 
ويمتاز الحدادي بالنزعة الهجومية والقوة البدنية وطول القامة، إضافة إلى قدرته على مراوغة المدافعين وصناعة الأهداف، وكان الموسم المنقضي هو الأكثر تميزا له ما لفت الأنظار إلى موهبته من داخل اسبانيا وخارجها. 
وقال ممثل اللاعب أنطونيو جابالون "لدينا العديد من اللاعبين الموهوبين في منطقتنا، والحدادي أفضل مثال لهم، تنافست عدة أندية على ضمه، ولكن متابعة مندوبي برشلونة كانت الأفضل، ما أهل الفريق لحسم الصفقة. 
وسيشرف ظهير برشلونة السابق وأحد نجوم فريق الأحلام سيرجي بارجوان على تدريب اللاعب المغربي، وربما تحمل المواسم القادمة أخبارا سارة اخرى للاعب بصعوده للفريق الأول على غرار بيدرو رودريغوز وفونتاس وسوريانو، حيث اعتاد النادي الأفضل في أوروبا حاليا على الاعتماد على تصعيد المواهب الشابة في الفريق على شراء النجوم من أندية أخرى. 
يذكر انها ليست المرة الأولى التي تحاول فيها ادارة برشلونة ضم لاعبين موهوبين عرب حيث تقدم النادي في يناير الماضي بعرض للمغربي الواعد إبراهيم عبدالقادر دياز، والذي ظفر نادي ملقا بخدماته بعد تدخل ادارته القطرية لضم اللاعب بعرض مالي يشمل التكفل بتكاليف تعليمه وسكنه رقفة اسرته المهاجرة.

----------


## hassan riach

*كارسيلا يبدأ مفاوضاته مع فالنسيا*    *بعدما عاد لتداريب ناديه سطاندار لييج بداية الأسبوع الجاري ورفضه لعرض سبارتاك موسكو والمحدد في 9,1 مليون أورو يبدو أن الدولي المغربي المهدي كارسيلا قد فتح صفحة جديدة وأخذ في دراسة مستقبله بهدوء وإتزان.* *آخر ما كشفته الأصداء القادمة من محيط اللاعب أن الأخير أوصد الباب نهائيا في وجه الروس ووضع نفسه بين إختيارين إما التمديد لسطاندار بإمتيازات أكبر وراتب شهري أعلى أو المغادرة نحو بطولة أجنبية والوجهة قد تكون الليغا الإسبانية.* *فصاحب 22 سنة و وكيل أعماله جورج فيدال شرعا في مفاوضاتها مع العملاق فالنسيا الذي يرغب في إستقدام صاحب اليسرى الساحرة وهي ذات الرغبة التي تنتاب الأخير وطموحه في الإلتحاق بأحد الأندية الكبرى التي تسمح له بإبراز مؤهلاته على المستوى الأوربي.* *مصير كارسيلا سينكشف الأسبوع القادم سواء بالبقاء بملعب موريس ديفراسن أو الرحيل لحمل قميص خفافيش الميستايا.* جريدة المنتخب

----------


## hassan riach

رسميا رونالد كومان في فينورد     أعلن نادي فينورد روتردام الهولندي التعاقد مع لاعبه السابق رونالد كومان لتولي منصب المدير الفني لمدة موسم مقبل خلفا لماريو بين. 
وأوضح موقع فينورد الرسمي أن قائد المنتخب الهولندي السابق جيوفاني فان برونكهورست سيتولى منصب معاون كومان (48 عاما). 
يذكر أن كومان الذي لعب 78 مباراة دولية لمنتخب هولندا تولى قبل ذلك تدريب القطبين الآخرين لكرة القدم في بلاده أياكس وأيندهوفن، بجانب فريقي بنفيكا البرتغالي وفالنسيا الإسباني.
خبر جيد للأحمدي و أوصار الذي تكرر معهما سيناريو دوبور والحمداوي مع المدرب السابق رغم ان كومان معروف بعنصريته ايضا

----------


## hassan riach

*تاعرابت في محادثات مع باريس سان جيرمان ..*            افادت مصادر لـ سكاي سبورتس ان ممثلي عادل تاعرابت يجرون محادثات مع نادي باريس سان جيرمان فريق المدير الفني ليوناردو ، وقد جرت محادثات مفتوحة بين ممثلي تاعرابت لاعب كوينز بارك رينجرز الحالي والنادي الفرنسي لـ بعض الوقت ، نادي الدوري الفرنسي مصمم على الحصول عليه ، ولديهم عرض كبير لـ صانع الالعاب ، بعد اداءه الرائع في الموسم الماضي الذي جذب العديد من الاندية مع كوينز بارك ، مما ساعد على زيادة قيمته المادية ، ومستعدون لـ جلبه ما اذا كانت الشروط معقولة ، حيث يشرف فلافيو برياتوري على المحادثات ، ويبدو ان الامر يتجه نحو الانتهاء مع دخول ممثلي اللاعب في المفاوضات ، وسيكون تاعرابت حريصا على الاستماع لـ باريس سان جيرمان وخططهم الطموحة في انفسهم وما يدور في بالهم ، ليوناردو هو الرجل المكلف بـ تأمين توقيع تاعرابت ، بعد ان كان سابقا مكلف بـ رفع مستوى كل من ميلان وانتر ، سكاي سبورتس علمت ايضاً ان ليفربول قد يدخل ويعطل المحادثات ويوقع مع تاعرابت

----------


## hassan riach

برشلونة الاسباني يضم مهاجماً عربياً للمرة الأولى في تاريخه :  أصبح المغربي منير الحدادي أول لاعب عربي يوقِّع عقداً احترافياً مع نادي برشلونة الاسباني، وانتقل المهاجم الأعسر (16 عاماً) قادما من ناديه رايو ماياهوندا  ليلعب مع فريق النادي الكاتالوني في الموسم الجديد مع الفريق الثاني الذي يضم لاعبين في سن الـ 18 عاما، ما يؤهله مستقبلاً للصعود واللعب في الليغا رفقة  الن.جم الأرجنتيني ليونيل ميسي والاسبانيين دافيد فيا وبيدرو رودريغوز.ووفقا للنادي الناشط في الدرجة الرابعة حيث ظهرت موهبة الحدادي، جاء تعاقد اللاعب  مع بطل الدوري الاسباني بناء على خيار اللاعب نفسه، وسط تنافس عدة أندية على ضمه، حيث تقدم كل من ريال مدريد، وجاره رايو فاليكانو الصاعد حديثا  من دوري الدرجة الثانية الى دوري الاضواء، وخيتافي بعروض مالية لضمه، فيما وصله عرض مغري هو الأكبر من نادي أوساسونا، إضافة إلى عرض من النادي  الانكليزي مانشستر سيتي وفقا لموقع النادي.

----------


## hassan riach

فيديو لبعض تقنيات اللاعب الشاب منير الحدادي
المنتقل حديثا الى نادي برشلونه
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## hassan riach

ليوناردو ليس متحمسا لضم تاعرابت   ليونارد عند لقائه امس بمسؤلي QPR قدم عرض بقيمة 6 مليون اورو الشئ الدي لم يتقبله نادي الدي كان ينتضرعلى الاقل  15مليون اورو و هدا ما ازعج مالك نادي PSG ايضا الدي يرغب بشدة ضم اللاعب المغربي هده القضية سببت مشاكل بين المدي الرياضي و القطريين حيت قالو عن ليوناردو انه يتخد القرارات لوحده مما جعله يجري مفاوضات اخرى و هده المرة جدية مع مسؤولي QPR و هدا يمكن ان يعجل توقيع تاعرابت في كشوفات PSG

----------


## hassan riach

*فيورونتينا يتنازل عن حارسه من أجل خرجة*    *أبدى فيورونتينا إستعداده للتنازل عن حارسه الأساسي الفرنسي سيبستيان فريي لصالح جنوة مقابل الإستفادة من خدمات اللاعب الحسين خرجة.* *الفيولا إقترح صفقة مقايضة بين خرجة وفريي ووافق جنوة مبدئيا على العرض كونه يبحث عن حارس مرمى، ومن المقرر أن تنطلق المفاوضات خلال الأيام القادمة.* *عميد الأسود يخوض حاليا معسكرا بألمانيا رفقة ناديه الإيطالي، لكنه لا يدخل ضمن مخططات الفريق للموسم المقبل، ويُنتظر أن يُغادر خلال الميركاتو الحالي والوجهة قد تكون باري سان جيرمان أو فولهام أو فيورونتينا، علما أنه سبق وأن رفض عرضا من الإتحاد السعودي قُدر بنحو 12 مليون أورو.* جريدة المنتخب

----------


## hassan riach

*ليوناردو يحدد قيمة تاعرابت في 8 مليون أورو*    *أقاويل كثيرة وأخبار متباينة تلك التي تتداولها مختلف المنابر الإعلامية الفرنسية على الخصوص والأوربية بشكل عام.* *آخر تطورات ملف تاعرابت وباري سان جيرمان هو تأخير المدير الرياضي للأخير البرازيلي ليوناردو لإتمام الصفقة وذلك بسبب القيمة المالية المبالغ فيه للإنتقال حسب ليوناردو والتي تُقدر ب17 مليون أورو.* *مدرب الميلان والأنتر السابق حدد 8 مليون أورو كقيمة قصوى للتعاقد مع قائد كوينز بارك ولم يبد حماسا إتجاهه ويسير نحو تفضيل الفرنسي مينيز أو ماتويدي واللذين لا يتعد سعر كل واحد منهما 8,5 مليون أورو.* *ليوناردو يسير عكس تيار المالك الجديد ل"البي إس جي" القطري الشيخ تميم بن حمد آل الثاني والذي يصر على إنتداب صاحب 22 سنة مهما كلفه الثمن.* *مسلسل تاعرابت والنادي الباريسي وصل إلى منعرج حاسم ومن المنتظر ان يشهد نهايته خلال 3 الأيام القادمة* *والصراع على أشده بين مينيز ماتويدي وعادل.*

----------


## hassan riach

*ثالث هدف لبارازيت بالدوري الأوربي*     *ثالث هدف لبارازيت بالدوري الأوروبي* *تأهل نادي أوستريا فيينا النمساوي للدور الإقصائي الثالثل للدوري الأوروبي بعد فوزه في لقاء الإياب للدور الثاني على خصمه رودار من الجبل الأسود بهدفين نظيفين ليكرس تفوقه ذهابا بثلاثية نظيفة.* *المتألق المغربي ناصر بارازيت كان على موعد مع هز الشباك من جديد حين وقع الهدف الأول لفريقه في الدقيقة 43 قبل أن يضيف زميله خوان الهدف الثاني، ليرفع رصيده التهديفي إلى 3 أهداف ويحتل المرتبة الثانية في قائمة هدافي المسابقة.* *بارازيت وفريقه أوستريا سينازلون سيرحلون في الدور الثالث لمواجهة أوليميبيجا السلوفيني في 28 من الشهر الجاري ذهابا و في 4 غشت إيابا بفيينا.*

----------


## hassan riach

*بوخريص يخسر السوبر البلجيكي*    *إفتتح سطاندار لييج أولى مبارياته الرسمية للموسم الجديد بنزال بطل البطولة البلجيكية خينك في كأس السوبر المحلي والذي إنتهى بهزيمة سطاندار بهدف نظيف.* *المباراة عرفت مستوى متوسطا بحضور المدافع عبد الفتاح بوخريص في كرسي الإحتياط دون إقحام يُذكر بينما غاب زميله المهدي كارسيلا والذي ما زال يخضع لمرحلة الترويض، هدف النزال الوحيد سجله اللاعب توزير في الوقت بدل الضائع من الشوط الأول.* *وسيجرى سطاندار لييج ثاني مقابلاته الرسمية الأسبوع القادم بالدور الإقصائي الثالث لعصبة الأبطال الأوربية أمام زوريخ السويسري وتضم لائحة الفريق لهذه المواجهة عبد الفتاح بوخريص بينما يغيب إسم المهدي كارسيلا.*

----------


## hassan riach

أخبار على السريع للمحترفين : فاز فريق مصطفى العلاوي ..جانجون الفرنسي 2-0 على ضيفه لافال الفرنسيبرسم بطولة كأس الرابطة الفرنسية . فاز فريق بدر القادوري .. دينامو كييف الاوكراني 4-0 على ضيفه أوبولون كيف الاوكرانيبرسم بطولة الدوري المحلي الممتاز . فاز فريق كريم الاحمدي .. فينورد الهولندي بـ2-1 على مضيفه بي في فيندام الهولنديبرسم مباراة ودية استعدادية .

----------


## hassan riach

فجرت الصحف الصادرة صباح اليوم السبت في إسبانيا وإنجلترا مفاجأة من العيار الثقيل عندما أكدت ان هناك صراع حاد نشب بين العديد من الأندية الأوروبية الكبيرة على ضم الموهبة المغربية إلياس زيدان صاحب الـ 8 أعوام والذي يعد من أبرز المواهب الشابة في العالم والذي ينتظره مستقبلاً زاهراً في الأعوام المقبلة.  وأشارت صحيفة "غارديان" الإنجليزية أن إدارة نادي أرسنال تستعد لتقيدم عرض إلى نادي أيندهوفين الهولندي لضم الموهبة المغربية ألياس زيدان اعتباراً من الموسم المقبل في صفقة قد تكون الأغلى لطفل لم يكمل عامه الثامن بعد.  في المقابل أشارت بعض الصحف الإسبانية إلى أن ناديي ريال مدريد وبرشلونة يتصارعان من أجل الفوز بخدمات إلياس زيدان الملقب بـ "ميسي الجديد"، وهو ما لم تنفه إدارة النادي الهولندي التي يبدو أنها تسعى لاستغلال الموقف لرفع قيمة السعر المطلوب مقابل التخلي عن خدمات نجم الفريق الأول.  فيديوهات تبرز مهارات الطفل المغربي إلياس زيدان 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## hassan riach

حسب اخر الاخبار فان مسلسل تاعرابت مع الباريسان جرمان قد انتهى ، و دلك لعدم الوصول للتفاق مرض للجميع ، كما ان تعرابت يريد ان يبرز موهبته مع كبار الدوري الانجليزي
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## hassan riach

بعد ليل مباراة الارسنال الاستعدادية امام فريق كولن الالماني
الشماخ اساسيتشيزني  
غيبس       فرمالين          كوسيلني           ينكسن  
سونغ    
ويلشير             رامزي  
جيرفينيو                                        والكوت 
الشماخلمتابعة المباراة
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## hassan riach

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته ملخص مباراة آرسنال الانجليزي وكولون الالماني  FC Cologne (Koln) vs Arsenal (1-2) All goals and highlights 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## hassan riach

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته التشكيلة الرسمية لنادي ألكمار و قيصري سبور - مبارة ودية  التشكيلة الرسمية لنادي ألكمار 
: Esteban; Dirk Marcellis, Niklas Moisander, Nick Viergever, Simon Poulsen; Pontus Wernbloom, Maarten Martens, Rasmus Elm; Charlison Benschop, Ruud Boymans, Brett Holman. التشكيلة الرسمية لنادي قيصري سبوور 
Gokhan Degirmenci; Hasan Ali Kaldirim, Ilhan Eker, Zurab Khizanishvili, James Troisi; Abdullah Durak, Gokhan Unal, Nordin Amrabat; Sefa Yilmaz, Tolga Yildiz, Okay Yokuslu

----------


## hassan riach

مباراة اودينيزي ومارسيليا,بن عطية اساسي كالعادة متابعة المباراة الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## hassan riach

ياسين بنعلي يوقع عقدا احترافيا مع فريق لييرس البلجيكي       
وقع اللاعب ياسين بنعلي ذي الأصول المغربية عقدا احترافيا لمدة سنتين قابلتين للتجديد مع الفريق البلجيكي لييرس,اللاعب المذكور تدرج بمدرسة الفريق عبر جميع فئاته العمرية ويشغل منصب مدافع أوسط متقدم, مزداد في السابع من سنة 1992 ببلجيكا من أب مغربي وأم تركية الجنسية,إلا أن انطلاقة هذا اللاعب في مجال ممارسة كرة القدم كانت بمدينة طنجة ( المغرب) وبالضبط بملاعب وشواطئ المدينة(كرة القدم المصغرة والبلايا), من هنا كانت البداية الأولى الحقيقية لهذا اللاعب في عالم كرة القدم, وبعد التحاقه ببلجيكا وتدرجه بجميع فئات الفريق المذكور وبروزه اللافت استطاع أن يثير اهتمام العديد من الأندية والفرق منها البلجيكية والهولندية على وجه الخصوص التي كانت تتابع خطوات اللاعب ياسين بنعلي عن كثب وكونت عنه فكرة واضحة,وكانت العديد من الأندية البلجيكية والهولندية تتبع خطواته من أجل الظفر بخدماته وتطلب وده من أجل ضمه إلى صفوفها لتعزيز فرقها. والآن وبعد أن أبان اللاعب المذكور عن علو كعبه وقع عقدا احترافيا مع فريق لييرس البلجيكي لمدة سنتين قابلتين للتجديد.

----------


## hassan riach

أخبار على السريع للمحترفين :
فاز فريق مروان الشماخ .. آرسنال الانجليزي على ضيفه كولون الالماني الذي يلعب في هذا الاخير المحترف عادل الشيحي
بـ2-1 في اطار ودية استعدادية .
تعادل فريق يوسف توتوح .. كوبنهاجن الدنماركي مع ضيفه اودنسة بي كو الدنماركي 
في اطار الدوري المحلي للدرجة الاولى .
خسر فريق المحترفين : يوسف حجي ، مايكل بصير ، عطيف الشيخاوي .. نانسي الفرنسي ضد ضيفه كايزرسلاوترن الالماني بـ2-0
ضمن مباراة ودية استعدادية .
فاز فريق علي مسعود .. الكمار الهولندي على ضيفه قيصري سبور التركي الذي يلعب فيه هذا الاخير المحترف نور الدين لمرابط
بـ3-0 في اطار مباراة ودية استعدادية .
خسر فريق مروان زمامة .. ميدلزبره الانجليزي ضد ضيفه دارلنجتون الانجليزي بـ4-2
في اطار مباراة ودية استعدادية .
فاز فريق لمهدي بنعطية .. اودينيزي الايطالي على مضيفه مارسيليا الفرنسي بـ2-1
في اطار مباراة ودية استعدادية .
تعادل فريق يونس بلهندة .. مونبلييه الفرنسي مع ضيفه تولوز الفرنسي بـ2-2
في اطار مباراة ودية استعدادية .
خسر فريق أسامة السعيدي .. هيرنيفين الهولندي ضد ضيفه مايوركا الاسباني بـ2-0
ضمن اطار مباراة ودية استعدادية

----------


## hassan riach

السلام عليكم المرجوا التصويت لبنعطية في هذا الاستفتاء وشكرا 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## hassan riach

تاعرابت ضمن القائمة التي اعلنها نيل وارنوك والتي ستتوجه الى ايطاليا اليوم
في جولة يخوض خلالها فريق الكوينزبارك رانجرز بعض المبارايات الاعدادية

----------


## hassan riach

انتقال الاعب المغربي فيصل فجر للعب ضمن فريق كان الفرنسي قادما من فريق فريجيس المنتمي للقسم الوطني في الدوري الفرنسي،فيصل دو22 سنة والاختصاصي في الضربات الحره عبر عن سعادته في اللعب في الدوري الاول الفرنسي.المصدرالروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]فيديو لمهارات الاعبالروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## hassan riach

صورة لزكريا لبيض من تقديم فريق ايندهوفن هدا الموسم

----------


## hassan riach

عبدالرزاق جديد : اريد البقاء في بارما 
يقول اللاعب المغربي : "هناك لاعبين شبان واخرون جيدين ، اعرف بعضهم من قبل
وكان من السهل الانسجام معهم ، لذلك اود البقاء هنا ـ لكن سننتظر جديد سوق
الانتقالات "   
فيديو الندوة الصحفية  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## hassan riach

بعض الاخوة لا زالوا يسالون عن المنتخب الذي يود مصطفى الكبير تمثيله ، خلال برنامج في قناة tv4 تحدث عن مسيرت ه وكدلك رغبته في تمثيل المنتخب المغربي مستقبلا. تم تصوير الحلقة عندما كان يلعب في السويد.      
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## hassan riach

الياس زيدان أو ميسي الصغير 
لاعب مغربي صغير في السن يبلغ فقط ثمان سنوات و لكن لديه موهبة خارقة في لعبة كرة القدم لديه موهبة فدة انشاء الله سوف يكون أحد دعامات الأسود مستقبلا
يلعب في نادي PSV و كبار الأندية تلاحقه كالبرسا و الريال و غيرهما و مستعدين لدفع أموال طائلة لاسقطابه
و هذا الفديو دليل على كلامي
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## hassan riach

*|| وكيله : الحمداوي ينتظر لأتخاذ قراره ||*  *الحمداوي يتريث في أختيار مصيره مع الأياكس*    تحدث وكيل أعمال سيجي لنس المغربي منير الحمداوي لاعب أياكس أمستردام وقال :" هناك بعض العروض المقدمة للحمداوي ، ولكن منير  لن يستعجل في اتخاذ قراره ومصيره ، ومنير لا يملك أية مستقبل مع النادي فقد تم وضعه في صفوف الفريق  الثاني . وأضاف:" أيندهوفن لم يتقدم بعرض لحمداوي إلى اللان فمنير لم يتخذ قراره حتى هذة اللحظة ، منير يود بان يلعب في دوري الأبطال فالأياكس سيتواجد في دوري الأبطال الموسم القادم . فاللاعب المغربي لا زال مستمراً مع الأياكس ، فاللاعب بموجب عقد مع الأياكس ، ويملك اللاعب فرصةً إلى يوم 31 أغسطس لاتخاذ قراره .الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## hassan riach

صورتان لتعرابت من تداريب الهوبس في ايطاليا

----------


## hassan riach

نبيل الزهر غير مرغوب فيه في ليفربول  على غرار عده عناصر(بولسن،كيرياكوس،يوفانوفيتش...) يعتزم ليفربول التخلص من نبيل الزهر الدي لا يدخل في حسابات المدرب و دلك من اجل توفير السيوله الكافيه لشراء مدافع الاوروغواي كودين.

----------


## hassan riach

هزيمة قاسية و غير متوقعة لفريق دينامو كييف امام روبين كازان في العاصمة كييف 2-0 في الدور التمهيدي الثالث لدوري ابطال اوروبا
القادوري شارك اساسيا و لعب 90 كاملة مكمولة

----------


## hassan riach

*المغرب vs السينغال : اللائحة الاولية*  في اطار المقابلة التي سيجريها المغرب ضد السينغال اعطى الناخب الوطني غيريتس لائحة اولية متكونة من 32 لاعب اللائحة عرفت حضور اسماء لاعبين جدد كالعيساتي و برازيت و بلعربي ،الشيحي ، برغديش
حظ موفق لاسود الاطلس في الرهانات القادمة لمن يتساءل عن غياب الشماخ،تعرابت،غارسيلا فغيريتس جعل من هذه المبارة فرصة لتجريب اللاعبين الجدد فقط لا غير 
N° Nom & Prénom Clubs 1 AISSATI ISMAIL
AJAX AMSTERDAM
2 AJEDOU AHMED
WAC
3
ALIOUI JAMAL
AL KHARITIYATH QATAR
4
ASSAIDI OSSAMA
SC HEERENVEEN
5
BADDA AISSAM
FUS
6 BARAZITE NACER
AUSTRIA WIEN
7
BASSER MICHAEL
NANCY
8
BELHANDA YOUNES
MONTPELLIER HSC
9 BELLARABI KARIM
BAYER LEVERKUSEN
10
BAMAAMAR MOHAMED ALI
MAS
11 BERGDICH ZAKARIA
RC LENS
12
BERRABEH MOHAMED
WAC
13
BOUSSOUFA MBARK
ANZHI MAKHACHKALA
14
CHIHANI MOHAMMED
AL ARABI QATAR
15 CHIHI ADIL
FC COLOGNE
16
EL ARABI YOUSSEF
AL HILAL ARABIE SAOUDITE
17
EL HAMDAOUI MOUNIR
AJAX AMSTERDAM
18
EL KADDOURI BADR
DYNAMO KIEV
19
EL KAOUTARI ABDELHAMID
MONTPELLIER HSC
20
EL KHALIQI AYOUB
WAC
21
EL MOUTAQUI MEHDI
UDINESE CALCIO
22
HADJI YOUSSOUF
AS NANCY
23
HERMACH ADIL
AL HILAL ARABIE SAOUDITE
24
KARNAS MEHDI
DHJ
25
KHARJA HOUSSINE
GENOA
26
LAMYAGHRI NADIR
WAC
27 LECOMTE-ADDANI AMINE
LEKHWIYA QATAR
28
MOHAMADINA AHMED
OCK
29
MRANI MUSTAPHA
MAS
30
OULHAJ MOHAMED
RCA
31
SALHI YASSINE
RCA
32
SOULAIMANI RACHID
RCA

----------


## hassan riach

الفيديو الدي بتته السكاي سبور مباشرة بعد الاعلان عن تتويج بن عطية بجائزة مدافع السنة
بالدوري الايطالي الفيديو من رفعي على اليوتيوب  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## hassan riach

ناصر بارازيت: انه شرف لي حمل القميص الوطني  تواجد اسم ناصر بارازيت "من مواليد 27 ماي 1990" ضمن الللائحة لاولية التي اعلن عنها مدرب المنتخب الوطني ايريك غيريتس لمواجهة المنتخب السنغالي وديا استعدادا لمباراة افريقيا الوسطى ضمن اطار اقصائيات كاس افريقيا للامم المزمع اقامتها بغينيا الاستوائية والغابون سنة 2012 . بارازيت والذي يلعب حاليا في فريق اوستريا فيينا سبق له وان لعب مع نيك نيميخن قبل ان يحط الرحال في ارسنال الانجليزي وكذا فيتيس ارنهايم الهولندي . ومن اجل التعرف على رد فعله حول استدعائه لاسود الاطلس ، قام موقعنا بالاتصال باللاعب الموجود حاليا بلوبيليانا عاصمة سلوفينيا من اجل خوض مباراة في دوري اوروبا . منتخب.ما : " تم وضعك ضمن اللائحة الاولية المكونة من 32 لاعبا . ربما هي المرة الاولى التي يتم وضعك فيها رفقة المنتخب الوطني . هل سبق وان تم الاتصال بك من لدن الجامعة الملكية المغربية لكرة القدم ؟"
ناصر : " لم يتم الاتصال بي من قبل من طرف اي شخص من الجامعة ـ وقد سمعت بعض الاشاعات من هنا او من هناك حيال هذا الموضوع . لكنني اؤكد انه لم يتم الاتصال بي اطلاقا من المنتخب الوطني المغربي . " 
منتخب.ما : " ما هو شعورك حول وضعك ضمن اللائحة الاولية ؟ وهل تتمنى البقاء في اللائحة النهائية والتي ستلعب ضد السنغال يوم 10 غشت المقبل ؟ "
ناصر : " لم اكن اعرف انني ضمن اللائحة الاولية ، لكنه شرف كبير بالنسبة لي ، انا اعشق المغرب والمنتخب الوطني كثيرا. اذا ما تم اختياري والاتصال بي من طرف ايريك غيريتس ، واذا ما طلب مني اللعب له وللمنتخب المغربي ، فسابدا بالطبع التفكير في ذلك ...  
منتخب.ما : " هل كانت لك محادثة مع ايريك غيريتس ؟ "
ناصر : " لم يتم الاتصال بي من طرف ايريك غيريتس ، ربما هذا ما سيحدث في الايام القادمة ان شاء الله . " 
منتخب.ما : " وبيم فيربيك ، مدرب المنتخب الاولمبي ؟ "
ناصر : " اعرف بيم فيربيك فقط كاسم ، ومن خلال التلفاز ، لكنني لا اعرفه شخصيا . سمعت اشياء جد رائعة عنه . " 
منتخب.ما : " في حالة ما اذا التحقت بالمنتخب الوطني ، فمن الممكن ان تجد زميلا سابقا لك هو اسماعيل العيساتي . هل ستتحدث معه حول هذا الاستدعاء ؟ "
ناصر : " اسماعيل العيساتي صديق رائع جدا بالنسبة لي ، وربما ساتحدث عن الأمر معه . لكن الاهم بشكل كبير هو التحدث مع عائلتي واقربائي . " 
منتخب.ما : " مؤخرا ، وبعد قدوم ايريك غيريتس ، فان اللاعبين المغاربة من مواليد هولندا حظوا بفرصتهم مع المنتخب الوطني . شاهدنا منير الحمداوي ، كريم الاحمدي ، امبارك بوصوفة ، وآخر العنقود كان هو اسامة السعيدي ، والذي اصبح بطلا في المغرب بعد المباراة امام الجزائر . هل هذا الامر يحفزك بشكل كبير من اجل الالتحاق بهذا الفريق الذي يملك لاعبين موهوبين ؟ "
ناصر: " انه لشيء رائع ان نرى المنتخب المغربي يتقدم على نحو افضل . ويقدم لللاعبين الشباب فرصة اللعب وابراز مؤهلاتهم . وطبعا هذا الامر يحفزني من اجل الالتحاق بهذا المنتخب ." 
منتخب.ما : " هل تتابع قليلا مباريات المنتخب الوطني المغربي ؟ اذا كان نعم ، فماهو رأيك حول هذا الفريق . "
ناصر : " شاهدت المباراة ضد الجزائر (4-0) . كانت مباراة رائعة ، والمنتخب كان قويا ، ولعب بشكل جيد جدا . اتمنى ان يبقى المنتخب على نفس المسار. " 
منتخب.ما : " هل التقيت بالشماخ في ارسنال ؟ "
ناصر : " نعم ، لقد التقيت بالشماخ . عندما اتى الى ارسنال لعبت ، وتدربت معه في الاسابيع الاولى قبل ان اذهب على سبيل الاعارة الى فيتيس ارنهايم . انه لاعب كبير . " 
منتخب.ما : " هل تعرف لاعبين آخرين في المنتخب الوطني المغربي ؟ "
ناصر : " اعرف عادل تعرابت ، ولعبت ضده بعض المباريات في انجلترا . وتحدث مع منير الحمداوي ، وطبعا مروان الشماخ ، واسماعيل العيساتي . " 
منتخب.ما : " بعد فترة وجيزة مع فيتيس ارنهايم ، يبدو انك وجدت المكان المناسب لابراز مؤهلاتك . بداية هذا الموسم كانت جيدة مع ثلاثة اهداف في دوري اوروبا . ما الذي يامكانك ان تقوله لنا حول هذه التجربة النمساوية ؟ ماهي طموحاتك واهدافك لهذا الموسم ؟ وهل بمقدورنا انتظار هدف رابع لك غذا امام اوليمبيا (سلوفينيا) ؟ "
ناصر : " قرار الذهاب الى اوستريا فيينا كان جيدا والحمد لله . العب كل اسبوع ، وكل شيء على ما يرام . وكما قلت فقد سجلت ثلاثة اهداف لحد الآن في دوري اوروبا ، واتمنى ان احرز هدفا آخر يوم غد ان شاء الله . اتمنى ان نتمكن من التاهل لدور المجموعات وتقديم مستويات جيدة في هاته المسابقة مع امل الفوز بها . "

----------


## hassan riach

*شاكو يتلقى عرضا إحترافيا من فالنسيان الفرنسي*    *ذكرت مصادر مقربة من لاعب الدفاع الحسني الجديدي أحمد شاكو أن هذا الأخير تلقى عرضا من نادي فالنسيان الفرنسي المنتمي للعصبة الإحترافية، وأضافت ذات المصادر أن المدفعجي الدكالي تلقى دعوة من الفريق الفرنسي من أجل الخضوع لإختبارات شاملة قبل التوقيع في كشوفات النادي، حيث تقدم شاكو في مستهل الأسبوع الجاري بطلب لدى السفارة الفرنسية بالدار البيضاء من أجل الحصول على التأشيرة التي تخول له الإلتحاق بفالنسيان الذي يسعى جاهدا للإستفادة من خدمات اللاعب السابق للرشاد البرنوصي.* *وكان شاكو الذي وقع على موسم متميز صحبة الدفاع الجديدي قد قاطع التداريب التي يخوضها حاليا فريقه تحضيرا للموسم الكروي القادم وخير مسؤوليه بين مراجعة عقده الإحترافي، خاصة الشق المالي المتعلق بالراتب الشهري ومنحة المردودية، أو تسريحه لتحسين وضعه الإجتماعي، حيث تلقى في هذا الصدد عروضا جادة من أندية وطنية كبيرة، خاصة الرجاء البيضاوي، الفتح الرباطي والجيش الملكي، إضافة عرضين إحترافيين من ألمانيا وفرنسا. *

----------


## hassan riach

*أمرابط يتألق ويسجل ثنائية أمام برادة*    *سحق قيصري سبور التركي نظيره خيطافي الإسباني 3-0 في مباراة ودية بهولندا.* *اللاعب نور الدين أمرابط كان نجم المقابلة بإمتياز حيث فعل ما شاء بدفاع خيطافي بتوغلاته ومراوغاته وكذا توقيعه لهدفين في الدقيقتين 77 و87 في شباك زملاء الدولي الأولمبي عبد العزيز برادة الذي دخل أساسيا.* *يذكر أن أمرابط متابع من عدة أندية أوروبية كناديه السابق أيندوفن الذي ندم على التفريط فيه إضافة إلى فاينورد وفيتيس أرنهيم وفيردر بريمن الألماني*

----------


## hassan riach

*تاعرابت ينهزم في أول ظهور مع كوينز بارك*   *ووارنوك يشيد به* *خسر نادي كوينز بارك رانجرز أمام تشيزينا 0-1 في المباراة الودية التي جرت بين الفريقين بإيطاليا.* *الدولي المغربي عادل تاعرابت وبعد يومين فقط من عودته للتداريب لعب المباراة بأكملها في خط هجوم كوينز بارك وخلق مجموعة من المحاولات وكان أقرب للتسجيل لكنه عجز في النهاية عن هز الشباك وإستسلم رفقة زملائه لهدف بوغداني في الدقيقة 84.* *وعقب اللقاء أشاد المدرب نيل وارنوك بنجمه عادل وقال: «إنه لاعب إستثنائي فتواجده معنا فقط أمر محفز، حققنا إنجازا كبيرا بالإحتفاظ به ونحن ننتظر منه الشيء الكثير..»* *وسيواجه كوينز بارك في مباراة ثانية السبت القادم نادي أطلانطا الصاعد حديثا للكالشيو*

----------


## hassan riach

*لبيض يواصل معسكره بإنجلترا*    *يواصل أيندوفن معسكره الإعدادي بإنجلترا وقد أجرى مباراة ودية يوم أمس أمام نوتنغهام فوريست فاز بها أداءا ونتيجة 3-1.* *الهولنديون أظهروا إنسجاما وقوة كبيرتين ودكوا شباك الإنجليز بثلاثية من توقيع ويجنالدوم (د8، 76) ميرتينز (د71) بينما سجل للمضيف أندرسون في الدقيقة العاشرة.* *الدولي الأولمبي زكرياء لبيض دخل في الدقيقة 77 مكان الهداف ميرتينز وسيجري رفقة أيندوفن آخر مبارياته الإعدادية الجمعة أمام ميدلسبرو بنجمه مروان زمامة*

----------


## hassan riach

صور لهرماش و العربي

----------


## hassan riach

*اياكس يعلن عن ثمن منير الحمداوي*  *يبدو ان فوز اياكس امستردام بالدوري الهولندي مع المدرب فرانك دي بور بعد غياب عن التتويج دام لمدة سبعة سنوات لن يمر مرور الكرام . اذ ان المدرب أصبح له شأن كبير داخل اسوار الفريق ، وقراراته سيتم العمل بها دون اي جدال .  
ومن بين القرارات التي لا جدال فيها هي التخلي عن الدولي المغربي منير الحمداوي ، والذي تشوب علاقته مع ديبور الكثير من العوائق . وحسب آخر الأخبار الآتية من الاراضي المنخفضة فان اياكس امستردام قد اعلن بصريح العبارة ان من يريد الحمداوي عليه دفع 5 ملايين يورو . 
اذن ثمن انتقال الحمداوي في الميركاتو المقبل هو5 ملايين يورو ، ورحيله عن قلعة الارينا اصبح مسالة وقت فقط . فالى اين ستكون الوجهة المقبلة ، او بمعنى اصح من هو الفريق الذي سيدفع هذا المبلغ ؟ الأكيد أن ثمن سيثير فضول عدة أندية.*

----------


## hassan riach

رمزي : " لم أت لرودا من أجل الأموال "    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## hassan riach

صور للأحمدي و أوصار من تداريب اليوم

----------


## hassan riach

صور أدم ماهر و علي مسعود من تقديم أزد ألكمار

----------


## hassan riach

التيغادويني من تقديم فيتيس  صور لزكريا لبيض خالد سينوح وعثمان بقال من تقديم فريق ايندهوفن امام الصحفين      صورة لكريم الاحمدي وهو يصغي لمدربه الجديد كومان

----------


## hassan riach

الياس زيدان و أبوه يقولان انهما يتعرضان لاهانات و هجومات عنصرية من طرف الهولنديين بسبب صور العلم المغربي  و حبه للمغرب  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## hassan riach

*لتيغادويني يهزم لغموشي*    *بعد تألقه في المباريات السابقة لفريقه فيتيس أرنهايم ، واصل اللاعب المغربي الشاب عدنان التيغادويني تقديم عروضه الجيدة في المباراة الودية التي جمعت فريقه بنادي أجوف أبلدورن أحد أندية دوري الدرجة الثانية ، المباراة شهدت دخول التيغادويني في الدقيقة 83 اللاعب المغربي لم ينتظر سوى دقيقة واحدة ليضيف الهدف الرابع و الأخير لفريقه في شباك أبلدورن . 
وقد شهدت المباراة لعب الأولمبي المغربي سفيان لغموشي للمباراة كاملة من جانب فريق أبلدورن*

----------


## hassan riach

مبروك ل بنعطية فوزه بجائزة افضل مدافع في السيري A
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## hassan riach

آدام ماهر إحتياطي في الدوري الأوربي *Opstelling AZ*: Esteban; Dirk Marcellis, Niklas Moisander, Nick Viergever, Simon Poulsen; Pontus Wernbloom, Maarten Martens, Rasmus Elm; Charlison Benschop, Ruud Boymans, Brett Holman. *Bank*: Erik Heijblok, Etiënne Reijnen, Ragnar Klavan, Adam Maher, Celso Ortiz, Erik Falkenburg, Johann Berg Gudmundsson.  *Opstelling FK Jablonec*: Michal Spit; Pavel Elias, Petr Pavlik, Vit Benes, Tomas Jablonsky; Jan Kopic, Lubos Loucka, Jan Kovarik; Karel Pitak, David Lafata, Marek Jarolim. *Bank*: Roman Vales, Michal Pavlata, Muris Mesanovic, Jan Vosahlik, Jakub Stochl, Lukas Tresnak, Ondrej Vanek.

----------


## hassan riach

* غياب عربي*   
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  يغيب اللاعب العربي المغربي بدر القادوري عن لقاءروبين كازان و دينمو كييف للإصابة  .  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## hassan riach

اودينيزي، ومحاولات خطف الحمداوي من PSV  أودينيزي في محاولة لتعزيز الهجوم و تعويض المهاجم السابق له أليكسيس سانشيز المنضم حديثا لبرشلونة الإسباتي . ذكرت وسائل الاعلام الهولندية ، قادة وفريولي اليوم اجتماعا مع الوفد المرافق لمنير الحمداوي 27سنة ، ومهاجم اياكس. وعرضت لاعب اودينيزي عقدا بقيمة أكثر من 1.5 مليون مكافأة سنوية و 3.5 مليون أورو للأياكس ، وهي قريبة الرقم الى الراتب الذي يتقاضاه في أمستردام اليوم لكن الأخير يطلب مبلغ أكثر من الذي يتقاضاه ب أياكس بدلا من تغيير الأجواء إلى و جهة أخرى . يبقى للتوصل إلى اتفاق مريح للكل. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## hassan riach

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] شهير بلغزواني يلعب مباراة ودية رفقة نادي مانشستر يونايتد تلعب في هذه الاثناء مباراة خيرية في مدينة موناكو، بين فريق اولمبيك مارسيليا و نادي مانشستر يونايتد.
ويتكون نادي مانشتستر نيونايد من بعض لاعبي الفريق الاول، ك بارك جي سونغ و ايفرا،و سمالينغ، و كذلك بعض اللاعبين الشباب، و ايظا ضيوف شرف، كاللاعب المغربي شهير بلغزواني، و اللاعب الجزائري حبيب بلعيد، وايظا لاعبين اعتزلوا، ك بارتيز، و جينولا، وايظا مغنيين، ك مات بوكورا. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## hassan riach

أعمآل اللآعب المغربي Youssouf Hadji ينفي إهتمآم VfL Wolfsburg بموكّلـه !!    بعد أن ذكرت الأخبآر يوم أمس أنّ نآدي VfL Wolfsburg مهتم بالحصول على خدمآت اللآعب المغربي Youssouf Hadji ..
هآ هو وكيل أعمآل اللآعب ينفي وجود أي إهتمآم أو أي محآدثآت بموكّلـه .. و عليه تم نفي كل هذه الأخبآر *..* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## hassan riach

هدف اللاعب المغربي محمد فلاح ضد فريق ليفربول الانجليزي الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## hassan riach

يـوروسبـور: بوصوفة الأفضل   بعد تألقه ضد نادي روبيـن كازان اختيـر الدولي المغربي امبـارك بـوصـوفة أفضل لاعب في الجولة 18 من الدوري الروسي و ذلك حسب موقع يـوروسبـورت بنسخته الروسية . 
بـوصوفة قدم مباراة رائعة في هذه الجولة و أهدى الفوز لناديه أنزهي إذ مرر الهدف الثاني وسجل الهدف الثالث من ركلة جزاء إضافة لتحركـاته التي كانت دائما ما تشكل خطرا على دفاع الخصم ، يذكـر أن مبـارك يعتبـر في هذه الآونة من خيـرة اللاعبيـن بالنادي الداغيستاني أنزهي بعد الأداء الرائع ومساهمته الواضحة في تألق فريـقه منذ قدومه من نادي أندرلخت البلجيكي .
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## hassan riach

صور بوصوفة من تدآريب آليوم وفرحة آلفوز مآزآلت مستمرة :  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## hassan riach

لخويا القطري يكرم المغربي عبد السلام وادو  أقام نادي لخويا القطري حفلاً لتكريم الدولي المغربي عبد السلام وادو المدافع السابق بفريق لخويا السابق والذي انتهى عقده بنهاية الموسم المنقضي،  وذلك تقديراً لجهود اللاعب طوال الموسم الذي قضاه بين أروقة النادي خلال الموسم الماضي. 
حضر حفل التكريم خليفة خميس المشرف العام على الكرة بنادي لخويا وبلال وليد أمين السر العام ورئيس جهاز الكرة والجزائري جمال بلماضي المدير الفني للفريق وعدد من لاعبي الفريق. 
ووجه عبد السلام وادو شكره لمسئولي نادي لخويا على تلك اللفتة مشيراً إلى أنه قضي موسماً مميزاً بين أرجاء النادي ووجد تعاوناً كبيراً من قبل الجميع . 
وأكد وادو أن نادي لخويا يتعامل باحترافية في كل شيئ وهو سر نجاح الفريق والذي أثمر عن حصد لقب دوري نجوم قطر في الموسم الأول للفريق في دوري الدرجة الأولى.  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## hassan riach

سلم أجور لآعبي أودينيزي بن عطية يتقآضى أجرآ زهيدآ بالمقآرنة بمآ يقدمه في آلفريق  :

----------


## hassan riach

أودينيزي مازال متمسكا بالحمداوي و يحاول تحسين عرضه :  ذكرت وسائل آلإعلآم   الايطالية و الهولندية أن مسؤولي أودينيزي ما يزالون يحاولون التعاقد مع اللاعب منير الحمداوي لتعويض  
غياب النجم أليكس سانشيز خصوصا انهم مقبلين على دوري ابطال أوربا و منير ليس بالغريب على هاته المنافسة  
بوزو رئيس أودينيزي قدم عرضا جديدا يقترب من راتب اللاعب + bonus في حالة ما ساهم اللاعب و أهدافه في نتائج 
 كبيرة مع الفريق و نحن سنتابع أين ستصل قضية الحمداوي مع أودينيزي فربما نراه مع بنعطية  
الموسم القادم.    
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## hassan riach

لانس تريد الزايري ذكر موقع انصار فريق لانس النازل حديثا للدوري الفرنسي الثاني ان المسؤولين بالفريق جادين في طلب ود جواد الغير مرتبط باي عقد 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## hassan riach

حجي باق في نانسي؟  رغم العروض التي تلقاها من قطر، المانيا و بوردو فمن المحتمل ان يبقى يوسف حجي بنانسي لموسم اخر
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## hassan riach

لا عبنا يوسف العربي يتمنى رمضان مبارك للشعب المغربي عبر صفحته الرئيسية بالفيسبوك الرجاء الرد بالمثل على لاعبنا المتخلق  ورمضان مبارك سعيد لكل المسلمين
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## hassan riach

إدارة آيندهوفن تجدد عقد عماد نجاح  
وقع الدولي الأولمبي عماد نجاع على عقد جديد مع فريقه بي إس في آيندهوفن حيث سيتمر مع الفريق إلى غاية 2013 ، العقد الجديد تم توقيعه هذا الصباح في ملعب الفيليبس ستاديوم.  
وشهد حضور عماد نجاح والمدير التقني للنادي ماركوس مارسيل ليبقى بذلك نجاح(20 سنة ) مع الفريق الذي إنضم إليه منذ 2001 حتى يوليوز 2013. 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## hassan riach

أجرى موقع أودينيزي إستفتآء حول أحسن بديل ممكن لتعويض رحيل سآنشيز إلى برسلونة وإحتل آلحمدآو ي آلمركز آلرآبع
 بعيدآ عن صآحب آلمركز آلأول  كوآليآريلآ مهآجم آليوفي بكثير من آلأصوآت ، ممآ قد يؤكد قرب تعآقد ب س في مع آلحمدآوي و إليكم نتائج تصويت 
والأسماء كالتالي 
كوالياريلا وحصل على نسبة 51 %
دوس سانتوس وحصل على نسبة 28 %
ماكسي لوبيز وحصل على نسبة 9%
الحمداوي وحصل على نسبة 4%
راميرايز وحصل على نسبة 5 %
و Ruidiaz وحصل على نسبة 1.5%
وMouche  وحصل على نسبة 1.5 %

----------


## hassan riach

آخبار على نتائج المحترفين :فاز أمس فريق المحترف يوسف توتوح .. كوبنهاجن الدنماركي على شامروخ روفرز الايرلندي بـ2-0في اطار تصفيات دوري أبطال أوروبا { تأهل الفريق الى الدور الموالي } .فاز أمس فريق المحترف عادل تعرابت .. كوينز بارك رينجرز الانجليزي على كرولي تاون الانجليزي بـ4-2في اطار مباراة ودية استعدادية .

----------


## hassan riach

فريد روتن واثق من قدرته على التعامل مع الحمداوي
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## hassan riach

منير الحمداوي خيار ثاني بعد دوس سانطوس في الفريولي (أودينيزي)   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## hassan riach

الموقع الرسمي لل بي أس في أيندهوفن يشير إلى توقيع عماد نجاح لاعب الألمبي المغربي عقد مع فريقه إلى غاية 2013   
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## hassan riach

زكرياء لبيض يخضع لبرنامج مكثف من أجل العودة إلى الملاعب بعد إصابته في الركبة              (متمنياتنا بالشفاء العاجل)
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## hassan riach

الشماخ لديه الفرصة للتعويض فوتشينيتش مع الذئاب                                 ولويس إنريكي بدأ التحرك بالفعل   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## hassan riach

تصريح للحسين خرجة فيورينتينا ؟ شخصيا ليس هناك بيني وبينهم أي إتصال لقد تحدتث مع فراي عند قدومه لجناوى جيلاردينو ؟ لا ليس هنالك شيئ فيورينتينا تراقبني منذ سنتين والصحفيين هم من ربطو بيني وبينه في هذه الصفقة الوجهة القادمة هي فيورينتينا ؟ فريق فيورينتينا من الأندية العريقة وفريق يشرفني اللعب له سأقبل التحدي إذا ما عرضو علي ذلك  إنه فريق يستحق البقاء من أجله في إيطاليا هذه البطولة المحبوبة لدي و لكن الان أنا هنا في جنوى ولازال من عقدي سنتين لازلت أتدرب هنا وأظن أن الميركاتو في  إيطاليا سيشتعل منذ 15 غشت بالمقابل يجب علي إيجاد حل مع _Preziosi لدي علاقة طيبة معه . أولويتي الان هي إيجاد فريق أخر ولكن إذا إستمررت فلن يكون ذلك_  _سيئا_ _البي إس جي و ليوناردو؟لقد سمعت بهذا . ليوناردو يعرف أين أوجد إذا أرادني_  _جنوة؟ جنوة فريق كبير ولكن هم الان يبحثون عن مهاجم يسجل بين 15 إلى 20 هدف في الموسموجيلاردينو يعد صفقة كبيرة لهم إن تمت._ _لقد تلقيت عروضا من إنجلترا والشرق الأوسط وكن أفضل البقاء في إيطاليا و أظن أنه إذا تم بيعي فسيكون بعد 15 غشت لأنه انذاك يشتعل الميركاتو في إيطاليا_ 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## hassan riach

هل نرى الشماخ جيالوروسو جديد أم أن رغبته في البقاء مع أرسنال أكبر من رغبة إداريين فريق العاصمة الإيطالي الشماخ يريد إثبات ذاته في البريمرليغ  وروما تتحرك من أجله 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## hassan riach

من جديد موقع غول العالمي يؤكد أنه من الصعب جدا بقاء الحمداوي في الأياكس خصوصا بعد الإهتمام به من طرف عدة أندية  من هولندا و ألمانيا و تركيا و أخيرا إيطاليا وكذلك إلى متابعة يول للاعب بشكل سري بعد أن كان هذا الأخير نفى الرغبة في ضمه كما جاء في الموقع الذي يولي إهتمام كبير للإنتقال منير أن الوسط الرياضي في هولندا يريد رؤية القميص الذي سيحمله منير يوم 1 سبتمبر المقبل أي موعد إنتهاء  الميركاتو في أوروبا   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## hassan riach

صور وفيديو تقديم عادل الشيحي في فريقه كولن الألماني من الموقع الرسمي                                                     للنادي

----------


## hassan riach

مواقع أخرى تؤكد الرغبة الجادة للأودينيزي بالتعاقد مع منير الحمداوي            الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]                  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  والمصدر الرئيسي لكل هذه المصادر
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## hassan riach

أعلن نادي الوكرة القطري رسمياً إنتقال المغربي أنور ديبا لاعب الفريق إلى صفوف نادي لخويا إعتباراً من الموسم القادم على سبيل الإعارة لمدة موسم واحد وذلك على خلفية العلاقات المميزة التي تربط بين الناديين حسبما أكد الشيخ ناصر بن حسن آل ثاني رئيس جهاز الكرة بنادي الوكرة.
وكان كووورة نشر قبل عدة أيام أن نادي لخويا طلب رسمياً التعاقد مع أنور ديبا لتدعيم صفوفه في الموسم الجديد وأن اللاعب أبدى رغبة كبيرة في الإنتقال لصفوف لخويا حامل لقب دوري نجوم قطر. 
وبدأ مسؤولو نادي الوكرة رحلة البحث عن محترف جديد تعويضاً لرحيل ديبا وهناك العديد من الأسماء التي يفاضل بينها النادي تمهيداً لضم أحدهم ليكمل النادي محترفيه الأربعة مع الثلاثي العراقي يونس محمود وعلي رحيمة وعلاء عبد الزهرة.

----------


## hassan riach

جون فرنانديز ونانسي لورين يطمحون للإبقاء على يوسف حجي رغم رغبته ورغبة بعض الفرق في ضمه  مع العلم أنه بقي له سنة واحدة في عقده مع الفريق
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## hassan riach

ناصر برازيت يسجل هاتريك في هذه الأثناء و في خطوة للتأهل للدور الموالي .. أما فوزي عبد الغني فقد سجل هدف التعادل و بعدها سجل زميله في الفريق هدف التقدم  ليقودون الفريق للتأهل في هذه الأثناء... بالتوفيق للمحترفينا.

----------


## hassan riach

الشماخ ينفي ارتباطه بروما :   ربطت التقارير الأخيرة مروان الشماخ بالانتقال إلى روما, لكن مهاجم أرسنال عازم على إثبات نجاحه بالبريميرلييغ.
و كانت التكهنات تقول أن المدرب الجديد لروما لويس انريكي يرى أن الدولي المغربي هو البديل الأمثل لميركو فوسينيتش بعد أن بِيع لاعب الجبل الأسود لجوفنتوس.
لكن و على الرغم من موسم أول صعب مع أرسنال, حيث كان يكافح من أجل أن يدخل في الفريق الأساسي بعد الكريسميس, فإن الشماخ يريد البقاء في ملعب الإمارات.   و قال اللاعب القادم مجانا من بوردو :  " أريد أن أصنع اسما لي في البريميرلييغ ". " لقد بدأت بشكل جيد في الموسم الماضي ولكنني لم أستمر. و لكن أريد أن أصنع اسما لي هنا ". " لقد سمعت الكثير من الشائعات حول تركي لأرسنال, و لكنني لدي عقد هنا. أريد أن أحظى بالشرف و أن أكون الرقم واحد في مركزي. أنا أتطلع لذلك ".   
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## hassan riach

مقال جميل من موقع ماليزي أو أندونيسي لا أدري لتشابه اللغتين حول صيام اللاعبين المسلمين بأوروبا وورد ذكر بعض اللاعبين المغاربة و لاعبين عالميين ممن يعتنقون الإسلام عنوان هذا المقال "رمضان واللاعبون المسلمون في أوروبا" وكيف يتلقى اللاعبون نظام غذائي خاص وتداريب مخصصة هذا ونقل عن الشيحي و زميله يوسف محمد لاعبا كولون الألماني أن هذا الشهر لا ينقص لديهما من اللياقة البدنية بل هم متعودون على الصيام وعلى تعامل أجسادهم مع هذا الشهر اللاعبون المغاربة الذين ذكرو في المقال هم : عادل الشيحي منير الحمداوي  إسماعيل العيساتي  نور الدين مرابط الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## hassan riach

"يوسف حجي لازال ينتظر"هكذا عنون موقع jeune afrique الحالة التي يعيشها يوسف حجي في ناديه حيث من المؤكد أنه سيلعب ضد ليل السبت القادم في ظل عدم توفر عروض كثيرة لهرغم ماقيل عن عروض من روسيا وألمانيا و أوكرانيا والشرق الأوسطو ردا على سؤاله من موقع jeune afrique قال "ليس من السهل التدرب مع الفريق و الإستعداد و أنت تعلم أنك ستغادر في شهر غشت ولكن عندما أكون على الميدان أنسى كل شيئ و أعطي كل ما أملك"للإشارة فحجي يتلقى أكبر راتب في فريقههذا وقد صرح مسؤول من نانسي "إن الوضع سيحل في 15 غشت تقريبا في هذا التاريخ أما الان فلاوجود للعروض جادة"حجي يولي إهتمامه بالمغادرة لكن إن لم يجد فريقا له فلا يمانع بالمغادرة  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## hassan riach

هرماش يتألق في مباراته الإعدادية ضد أريس سالونيك اليونانيو في ما يلي فيديو للمساته أمس ضد الفريق اليوناني الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## hassan riach

الكوثري حاضر امام اوكسير  كان روني جيرارد مدرب مونبيلي متخوفا من عدم مشاركه عبد الحميد يوم السبت ضد اوكسير برسم الجوله الاولى للليغ 1 بعد طرده في اللقاء الحبي ضد بوردو، ولكن اللجنه التآديبيه قررت توقيف اللاعب للقاء واحد مع وقف التنفيد مما يخول له المشاركه في المباراه 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## hassan riach

الشماخ ضد بنعطية في الدور الفاصل لعصبة الأبطال 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## hassan riach

الذهاب بتاريخ 16/17 من شهر أغسطس ... - الإياب بتاريخ 23/24 من شهر أغسطس ...  " أرسنال يواجه أودينزي في أبطال أوروبا "  
أرسنال سيواجه أودينيزي في هذا الموسم من جولة خروج المغلوب المؤهلة لأبطال أوروبا
القرعة تمت في مدينة نيون سويسرا يوم الجمعة, وكان الأرسنال أو من يخرج من القبّعة مما يعني بأن الجولة الأولى ستكون على ملعب الإمارات.
المباريات ستلعب في كلٍ من جهتي الاسبوع الثاني من بدء الدوري الإنجليزي - الجولة الأولى ستكون بتاريخ 16/17 أغسطس بينما الجولة الثانية ستكون بتاريخ 23/24 أغسطس . ممآيعني إصطدآم قوي بين نجمي آلمنتخب آلشمآخ وبن عطية فكل توفيق لهمآ ..  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## hassan riach

عصام الشرعي ينتقل إلى فريق جيل ميرهوت البلجيكي  إنتقل اللاعب المغربي عصام الشرعي المحترف سابقا بفريق متشلين و تيرلومون البلجيكيين إلى فريق جيل ميرهوت المنتمي للدرجة الثالثة ببلجيكا

----------


## hassan riach

كنا نود ان نرى بنعطية والشماخ معا بدوري المجموعات لك الاقدار شائت ان توقع بهم القرعة معا في هذا الدور الفاصل ونتمنى التوفيق لهما والفوز للاحسن وانا ساشجع اودينزي  إن شاء الله لان الشماخ لا يلعب اساسي في فريقه

----------


## hassan riach

في تصريح لمدرب بي إس في آيندهوفن فريد روتين لموقع "فوتبول أنترناسيونال" الهولندي تحدث فيه عن إمكانية إلتحاق الحمداوي بالفريق رغم تخوفه قليلا  من سلوك مهاجم أياكس حيث قال: 
" لست متخوفا من الناس الذين لديهم خصائص مختلفة عن الآخرين ، إليرو إليا لم يكن من سهل التعامل معه وأيضا دينيبوم حينما كانا في توينتي  ،يجب عليك أن تحاول ربط علاقة إنسانية مع اللاعب ، أرولاندو إنغلار كان ينظر لنسفه على أنه الرقم 1 في الفريق وكان علي توجيهه إلى أن أصبح لاعبا دوليا"  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## hassan riach

بوصوفة ضمن تشكيلة الأسبوع 18 من الدوري الروسي الممتاز حسب موقع يوروسبورت
هو اللاعب الثاني عموديا أقصى اليسار

----------


## hassan riach

أودينيزي لازال يحاول مع الحمداوي .!! 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## hassan riach

كأس أوروبا ليغ -الدور الثالث من الإقصائيات- "مباريات الإياب"    Vit&#243;ria Guimar&#227;es 2-1 Midtjylland  Date: 4 August 2011
Half-time: 1-1
Full-time: 2-1
Stadium: Dom Afonso Vit&#243;ria Guimar&#227;es: Nilson-Jo&#227;o Paulo-Alex-Anderson Santana-Issam El Adoua "Morocco"-N'Diaye-Pedro Mendes (Toscano)-Renan (Ol&#237;mpio)-Barrientos (Targino)-Edgar Silva-Abdelghani Faouzi "Morocco", 45'Goal Coach: Manuel Machado   Austria Wien 3-2 Olimpija  Date: 4 August 2011
Half-time: 1-0
Full-time: 3-2 Stadium: Generali Arena Austria Wien: Grünwald-Ortlechner-Margreitter-Suttner (Rogulj)-Leovac-Klein-Junuzović-Grünwald-Nacer Barazite "Morocco",18'+46'+69' Goals (88' Koch)-Jun-Linz (Gorgon)  Coach: Karl Daxbacher   Jablonec 1-1 AZ Alkmaar Date: 4 August 2011
Half-time: 0-1
Full-time: 1-1
Stadium: Chance Aréna AZ Alkmaar: Alvarado-Marcellis-Moisander-Viergever-Martens-Holman (Ortiz)-Wernbloom-Elm (Falkenburg)-oulsen-Benschop-Boymans (Gudmundsson) Substitutes (Unused): Adam Maher "Morocco" Coach: Gert Verbeek   Olympiakos Volos 3-0 Differdange 03 Date: 4 August 2011
Half-time: 1-0
Full-time: 3-0
Stadium: Panthessaliko Differdange 03: Weber-Afoun-Rodrigues-Kintziger-Janisch-Lebresne-Bettmer-Leoni-Piskor (Franzoni)-Caron (May)-Omar Er Rafik "Morocco"(78' Ribeiro)  Coach: Maurice Spitoni   PAOK 3-0 V&#229;lerenga Date: 4 August 2011
Half-time: 1-0
Full-time: 3-0
Stadium: Toumbas
V&#229;lerenga: Hirschfeld-Nordvik (Leigh)-Muri-Strandberg-Dos Santos-Berre-Mohamed Fellah "Morocco",67' Yellow Card-Zajic (Nielsen)-Singh-Ogude (H&#230;stad)-Kone Coach: Martin Andresen   ADO Den Haag 1-0 Omonia Nicosia Date: 4 August 2011
Half-time: 0-0
Full-time: 1-0
Stadium: Kyocera ADO Den Haag: Coutinho-Kum-Derijck-Leeuwin-Ahmed Ammi "Morocco"(32' Mulders)-Chery-Immers-Radosavljevič (H&#246;cher)-Toornstra-Verhoek-Vicento (Brouwer)  Coach: Maurice Steijn Stade Rennes 2-0 ****lurgi Rustavi Date: 4 August 2011
Half-time: 0-0
Full-time: 2-0
Stadium: la Route de Lorient Stade Rennes: Costil-Danze-Mangane-Kana Biyik-Theophile Catherine-Tettey-Pitroipa (Dalmat)-Feret-Brahimi(Camara)-M'Vila-Boukari (Monta&#241;o) Substitutes (Unused):Yassine Jebbour "Morocco" Coach: Fredric Antonetti  Br&#248;ndby 4-2 Ried Date: 4 August 2011
Half-time: 2-0
Full-time: 4-2
Stadium: Br&#248;ndby Stadion Br&#248;ndby: Andersen-Goodson-Randrup-Rasmussen (Fredriksen)-Stenderup -Osama Akharraz "Morocco",53'+55'Goals,54'Yellow Card (75' Agger)-Kristiansen-Krohn-Dehli-Thygesen-Nilsson-McGrath (Jatta) Coach: Henrik Jensen

----------


## hassan riach

الوكرة القطري يتعاقد مع المغربي بوطاهر موسماً واحداً :  أعلن نادي الوكرة القطري رسمياً التعاقد مع المغربي سعيد بوطاهر للانضمام لصفوف الفريق إعتباراً من الموسم القادم وذلك بدلاً من المغربي أنور ديبا لاعب 
الفريق السابق الذي تمت إعارته لصفوف فريق لخويا القطري.ومن المنتظر أن يصل بوطاهر خلال اليومين المقبلين للخضوع للفحص الطبي وإعلان التعاقد الرسمي
 في مؤتمر صحفي سيتم خلاله تقديم اللاعب للإعلام والجماهير وإعلان مدة التعاقد التي من المنتظر أن تكون لمدة موسماً واحداً 
ويكمل الوكرة بذلك عقد محترفيه الأربعة وهم العراقيين الثلاثة يونس محمود وعلي رحيمة وعلاء عبد الزهرة بالإضافة إلى سعيد بوطاهر . 
وتجدر الإشارة إلى أن سعيد بوطاهركان يلعب في صفوف فريق ريال سرقسطة الاسباني ونال اللاعب اعجاب المسئولين بالوكرة والجهاز الفني للفريق بقيادة العراقي عدنان درجال.

----------


## hassan riach

إدريس فتوحي يسجل لفريقه أمام مواجهة لزميله في المنتخب الألمبي زكرياء بركديش

----------


## hassan riach

وادو ينضم رسمياً لفريق قطر   تعاقد نادي قطر رسمياً مع النجم المغربي عبد السلام وادو لاعب فريق لخويا سابقاً، لمدة موسم واحد ليحل بذلك مكان مواطنه طلال القرقوري الذي غادر النادي. وسيعقد النادي السبت مؤتمراً صحفياً بمقر النادي لتقديم اللاعب إلى وسائل الإعلام وتوقيع العقد ليصبح وادو المحترف الأجنبي الثالث في الفريق بعد المغربي يوسف سفري والبرازيلي مارسينيو. وينتظر أن ينتظم وادو في التدريبات بشكل رسمي السبت بمجرد انتهاء المؤتمر الصحفي، استعداداً للموسم الجديد على أن يجرى قيده رسمياً الأحد ليتمكن من المشاركة مع الفريق في منافسات كأس الشيخ جاسم.

----------


## hassan riach

*الأحمدي وثلاث نقاط ثمينة*  *إفتتح فاينورد مشواره بالإيرديفيزي بفوز ثمين أمام الغريم أكسيلسيور بهدفين نظيفين في ديربي روتردام.* *كريم الأحمدي عاد لمكانته الأساسية بالفريق بعد غياب لستة أشهر قضاها في فترة إعارة بأهلي دبي في تجربة لم تكلل بالنجاح، وقد لعب النزال طيلة 73 دقيقة قبل أن يترك الميدان لزميله موكوتجو وفريقه متقدم 0-2 عن طريق فيرنانديز (د55) وفان تسينسيل ضد مرماه (د71).* *سقاء الأسود أكد أن همه الحالي هو إسترجاع كامل قدراته وإمكانياته وأن يصبح واحدا من  أفضل لاعبي خط الوسط في البطولة الهولندية.*

----------


## hassan riach

*السقاط في الصدارة*    *بداية جيدة وموفقة تلك التي يبصم عليها ريمس في الدرجة الثانية الفرنسية حيث حقق ثاني فوز له على التوالي وأسقط ضيفه أميان 1-0 في الدورة الثانية بعدما كان قد عاد بإنتصار ثمين 0-2 من ميدان لانس في الجولة الأولى.*  *الظهير الأيسر خالد السقاط عض بالنواجد وبسرعة على الرسمية وأضحى من الأعمدة الأساسية وزكى ذلك بحضوره المتميز طيلة أطوار النزال الأخير أمام أميان ولاعبه المغربي عبد الله الخربوشي الذي ترك اللقاء في الدقيقة 76، وقد سجل هدف الفوز المدافع ويبر في الدقيقة 72.*   *ريمس يعتلي صدارة الليغ 2 رفقة باستيا وتور وسيدان ب6 نقاط.*

----------


## hassan riach

ثلاث مغاربة حاضرين في مقابلة مونبليه و أكسير
حميد الكوثري ويوسف بلهندة مع مونبلييه وكمال الشآفني مع اوكسير

----------


## hassan riach

هدف النجم اسامه السعيدي لـ هذا اليوم برسم البطوله الهولنديه والتي جمعت فريقه هيرنيفين ضد نيمخين 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## hassan riach

بلهندة يتألق في أول إختبار :    تمكن فريق مونبلييه من تغلب على أوكسير في أول جولة برسم آلليغ 1 وعرفت آلمقآبلة حضور كل من آلكوثري وبلهندة
من جهة مونبلييه وحضور شآفني من جهة أوكسير تقدم بلهندة من ضربة حرة لفريقه بآصمآ على بدآية قوية 
فيمآ يتوآصل غيآب أيت فنآ للإصآبة  آلصور وآلهدف بعد قليل  
1 Pionnier - 2 Bocaly - 3 Yanga-Mbiwa - 4 Hilton - 5 Bedimo - 7 Utaka - 10 Belhanda - 12 Dernis - 13 Estrada - 14 Pitau - 16 Jourdren - 17 Giroud - 19 Camara - 20 Cabella - 21 El Kaoutari - 22 Stambouli - 23 Saihi - 24 Koita

----------


## hassan riach

هذا رابط لـ اهداف مباراه مونبوليه ، بلهنده سجل الهدف الاول بطريقه رائعه عن طريق ضربه حره  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## hassan riach

بوصوفة يوآصل عروضه آلإستثنآئية :  على خطا آلأبطآل أبا فريق إنجي إلآ أن يكمل مخطط صحوته بتغلبه آليوم على فريق تمسك 3 ـ 0 ومعزاز موقعه في كوكبة آلمطآردين
 وقد ظهر بوصوفة بمستوى رآئع كعآدته بعدمآ مرر كرة هدف و أعطى حلول في خط آلوسط معطيآ مؤشر قوي على أن سيحتكر جآئزة أحسن لآعب
 في روسيآ على خطآ مسيرته في بلجيكآ .. 
صور بعد قليل 
آلصور آللقآء

----------


## hassan riach

*Gadzhi Gadzhiev : رمضان أثر على بوصوفة في المباراة الأخيرة *   *مدرب فريق أنزهي Gadzhi Gadzhiev في تصريح له بعد مباراة السبت* مدرب فريق أنزهي (الذي يلعب في صفوفه اللاعب المغربي الدولي مبارك بوصوفة)  وفي معرض تصريحه للصحافة الروسية بعد المباراة الأخيرة التي جمعت فريقه بفريق *FC Tom* والتي انتهت بفوز أصدقاء بوصوفة بواقع هدفين دون رد، تحدت عن اللاعب المغربي قائلا :" بوصوفة ودزودزاك لم يكونا جيدين كما كان منتظرا منهما اليوم. بوصوفة لاعب قيمته وأهميته كبيرة لفريقنا. بالنسبة لمباراة اليوم أعتقد أن شهر رمضان الكريم أثر عليه خاصة أنه يظل صائما.

----------


## hassan riach

*صور عادل شيحي ضد فولفسبورج*

----------


## hassan riach

السعيدي ضمن تشكيلة الاسبوع 
تنقيط جيد 7.5

----------


## hassan riach

عدوة  و فوزي            
<LI id=post_14231 class="postbitlegacy postbitim postcontainer">        
<LI id=post_14231 class="postbitlegacy postbitim postcontainer">

----------


## hassan riach

*يوسف حجي : يجب منح غيريتس الفرصة لتطبيق أفكاره*     *اللاعب الدولي المغربي يوسف حجي في حوار مع مجلة JEUNE AFRIQUE*  بعد فوز عريض على المنتخب الجزائري بواقع 4 أهداف نظيفة، عزز من حظوظه في تصفيات المؤهلة لكأس افريقيا 2012، يخوض المنتخب الوطني المغربي يوم الأربعاء المقبل مباراة ودية ضد نظيره السينغالي في ملعب هذا الأخير. وتعتبر هذه المناسبة فرصة للاعب يوسف حجي للعودة للوراء والتحدث عن 9 شهور السابقة التي طبعت مرحلة المدرب غيريتس. *المغرب سيواجه السينغال في دكار على بعد 3 أسابيع تفصله عن اللقاء المصيري الذي سيجمعه بإفريقيا الوسطى في ملعب الأخير، ضمن التصفيات المؤهلة للكان 2012. هل تتفق مع اختيار المدرب غيريتس للسينغال؟* أتفق كليا. الذهاب واللعب في إفريقيا جنوب الصحراء، لا يكون سهلا بالنسبة لمنتخبات شمال افريقيا، هناك الحرارة، الملاعب لاتكون دائما في حالة جيدة، والأجواء تكون حامية. في السينغال، يصنف ضمن الأحسن في إفريقيا، سنكون في أحسن الظروف من أجل الإستعداد لمباراة إفريقيا الوسطى. غيريتس يهتم دائما بالتفاصيل.  *المدرب غيريتس يقود المنتخب منذ حوالي 9 أشهر ما الذي تغير بالنسبة للتشكيلة في مايخص طريقة اللعب؟* إنه مدرب لطالما أحب اللعب الهجومي. إنه يعرف إمكانيات اللاعب المغربي، ولايدفعنا للعب ضد طبيعتنا. يطلب منا أن نجعل الكرة حية، وأن نلعبها على الأرض. في أول مباراة له مع المنتخب في ايرلندا الشمالية (1 ل 1 ) لقد ترك انطباعا جيدا. خاصة أن غيريتس يقوم بإشراك أفضل اللاعبين في كل المراكز. وهذا مايجعل الأمور سهلة. الأجواء داخل التشكيلة سليمة، بما في ذلك بين اللاعبين المحلين والمحترفين فالكل مجتمع على نفس الهدف.  *هل يمكن للمغرب يرفع من سقف طموحاته مع غيريتس ؟* نعم، أعتقد هذا. يجب تركه يشتغل وأن يضع أفكاره في أماكنها. لدينا مدرب جيد، لاعبون موهوبون وجيل واعد. المشاركة في كأس افريقيا 2012 ستكون الدليل على هذا التطور. المغرب لديه من المؤهلات مايسمح له بالرجوع ليكون ضمن أحسن الفرق الإفريقية.  *عادل تاعرابت غادر معسكر المنتخب قبل مباراة الجزائر. بعد ذلك قدم اعتذاره، لكن غيريتس غير مستعد للمناداة عليه مجددا. هل يمكن القول بأن مستقبل اللاعب تاعرابت سيظل مبهما طالما أن غيريتس يتواجد على رأس المنتخب المغربي؟* تاعرابت لاعب رائع، وإنسان جيد. المباراة ضد الجزائر كان قد استعد لها بالكثير من الإحترافية، وحينما علم بأنه لن يكون أساسيا، قام برد فعل سيء. إنه يعرف أنه قام بخطأ. لكنني متأكد أنه سيعود، وهذا ماأتمناه، لأنه شخص محبوب داخل المجموعة. يجب عليه يكتسب تقة المدرب من جديد. لأن باستطاعته تقديم الكثير للنخبة الوطنية. *الحوار أجرته مجلة JEUNE AFRIQUE على موقعها الإلكتروني*

----------


## hassan riach

موبراي : " زمامة لن يكون قادرا على لعب 90 دقيقة "    مروان زمامة لاع البورو قو الذي قرر أن يصوم شهر رمضان بكامله و بدون أن يتوقف عن الصيام أيام المباريات ، هذا الأمر سيمنع زمامة من لعب مباراة يوم غد بكاملها ، فهو سيصوم طيلة أيام هذا الشهر ما يعني أنه سيغيب عن كل مباريات الشهر الفضيل و التي ستلعب في دارلينغتون ، زمامة شارك في مباراة بورسموث في أخر دقيقة مكان الهولندي إمنس ، و قد صرح موبراي بهذا الصدد : " زمامة سيكون صائما طيلة اليوم و لهذا لن يكون قادرا على لعب 90 دقيقة ، سوف يكون في مقاعد البدلاء لكنه لن يلعب كل المباراة ، سيكون لدينا مشكل كبير مع هذه الغيابات "

----------


## hassan riach

سفيان لغموشي يسجل الهدف الثاني لفريقه اجوف ابيلدورن في المباراة التي انهزم فيها امام كامبور 4-2    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## hassan riach

بلهندة ثالث أفضل لاعب في مباراة أوكسير   
بحسب تصويت وضعه الموقع الرسمي لمونبوليه جاء بلهندة ثالثا في تصويت أفضل لاعب.
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## hassan riach

*اعلنت جل المواقع الايطالية الصادرة لنهار اليوم ان نادي فيورنتينا الايطالي تعاقد رسميا مع الدولي المغربي الحسين خرجة. 
و اكد رئيس نادي الفيولا بانتاليو كورفينو في تصريحاته له لصحيفة لا غازيتا ديللو سبورت الايطالية ، ان النادي توصل لاتفاق نهائي مع جنوى و اللاعب ايضا. 
و من المتوقع ان يتم الاعلان الرسمي عن الانتقال يوم غد ، ليكون الفيولا قد ضم لصفوفه لاعبا اكتسب خبرة جيدة خلال الموسم الماضي عندما كان معارا لنادي انتر ميلان.*

----------


## hassan riach

أول مباراة للعيساتي مع الأسود    *لنزال الودي للفريق الوطني أمام السينغال الأربعاء القادم هو أول مباراة للقادم الجديد إسماعيل العيساتي بقميص الأسود.* *اللاعب إلتحق بداكار مساء أمس وإندمج سريعا مع اللاعبين بمساهمة من زميله بأجاكس  منير الحمداوي وصديقه امبارك بوصوفة اللذين قدما له التسهيلات في أولى خطواته مع الفريق الوطني.* *وكان العيساتي قد وُجهت له الدعوة أكثر من مرة للإلتحاق بعرين الأسود لكن الأمور الإدارية والإصابات كانتا تعيقان إنضمامه للمجموعة في كل مرة* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]__j*

----------


## hassan riach

ليل الفرنسي يسعى لضم يوسف حجي  *يسعى فريق ليل حامل لقب البطولة الفرنسية لكرة القدم إلى الإستعانة بخدمات الدولي المغربي يوسف حجي الذي يرتبط مع فريق نانسي بعقد ينتهي في يونيو 2012 .* *وحسب الموقع الإلكتروني لصحيفة "ليكيب" الفرنسية الرياضية، اليوم الأحد فإن مسؤولي الناديين باشروا أمس السبت مباحثات على هامش اللقاء الذي جمع أمس السبت فريقيهما برسم الدورة الأولى من البطولة الفرنسية( 1-1 ) .
وكان حجي ، الذي يتوفرعلى بطاقة المغادرة ، قد تلقى العديد من العروض خاصة من أندية قطر القطري وفولفسبورغ وشالك 04 الألمانيين وبوردو الفرنسي .
وبإمكان نجم المنتخب المغربي أن يوقع مع أي فريق إذا كانت العروض تتراوح ما بين مليونين وثلاثة ملايين يورو*

----------


## hassan riach

الثمرة الأولى للسعيدي   *إفتتح هيرينفين منافسات البطولة الهولندية بتعادل بالديار أمام نيميخين 2ـ2.* *المضيف دخل النزال بلاعبيه المغربيين أسامة السعيدي ويوسف العكشاوي واللذين لعبا اللقاء كاملا بأداء جيد خصوصا من النفاثة أسامة الذي تألق وإفتتح التسجيل لفريقه في الدقيقة 47 مسجلا أولى أهدافه في الموسم، قبل أن يمرر الشهد الثاني بروعة لزميله نارسينغ (د70)، لكن الضيوف إستيقظوا في الوقت المناسب وقلبوا الطاولة على زملاء السعيدي ووقعوا هدفين متتاليين في الدقيقتين 84 و89.* *هيرينفين أهدر نقطتين بسهولة وأدى ضريبة قلة التركيز وسوء الإنضباط التكتيكي.*

----------


## hassan riach

لموسم واحد فقط ... المغربي سعيد بو طاهر يوقع رسميا ً للوكرة الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] كمال بخيت: تعاقد الوكرة رسمياً مساء أمس مع المغربي سعيد بوطاهر لموسم واحد يدافع من خلاله عن ألوان الموج الازرق بديلاً عن مواطنه أنور ديبا الذى انتقل الى لخويا على سبيل الاعارة لموسم واحد ايضاً , وكان سعيد بوطاهر قد وصل الدوحة واجتاز الفحوصات الطبية فى اسبيتار
وحضر توقيع العقد بالأمس عبد الله الشيبانى أمين السر العام لنادى الوكرة الذى أشار الى ان اللاعب سعيد بوطاهر يعتبر من اللاعبين المميزين ويأملوا فى أن يشكل الاضافة الحقيقية للوكرة فى الموسم الجديد .... وعقب توقيع العقد شارك اللاعب فى تدريبات الفريق مساء أمس بعد اجتماعه بالمدرب عدنان درجال الذي رحب باللاعب وتمنى له التوفيق في تجربته الجديدة مع الوكرة. الجدير بالذكر أن الوكرة سيواجه الأهلى مساء غد الاربعاء في بطولة كأس الشيخ جاسمالمصدر: جريدة الشرق القطرية

----------


## hassan riach

*السعيدي لن يغادر هيرينفين  *   *اللاعب الدولي المغربي أسامة السعيدي وبداية موفقة في أول مباريات الدوري الهولندي*  من المتوقع أن يواصل اللاعب الدولي المغربي أسامة السعيدي مشواره هذا الموسم مع فريقه هيرينفين، ليكون بذلك ثالث مواسمه مع الفريق الهولندي.  في الأشهرالقليلة الماضية ارتبط السعيدي بمجموعة من الأندية الأوربية، دون أن يسفر هذا الإرتباط عن عميلة انتقال لإحداها. وهذا مايجعل قضية انتقال اللاعب أمرا لايشغل باله حاليا. في تصريح لل_Leeuwarder Courant_ قال السعيدي : "لايوجد شيء جدي، لذلك فأنا باق هنا" اللاعب المغربي الذي سيطفيء شمعته الثالثه والعشرين قريبا، كان اسمه متداولا بشكل جدي لدى فريق*PSV*, بالإضافة إلى اهتمام أندية كثيرة ك : *Arsenal, Juventus, Paris Saint-Germain and VfB Stuttgart* التصريح الذي قدمه جاء بعد المباراة السابقة التي جمعته بفريق نيك نيميخين   (2 - 2) ،حيث ثم اختياره على إثرها، رجلا للمباراة.

----------


## hassan riach

وصول المحترفين إلى دكار ، تصريح الحمداوي بالعربية  ،والعيساتي ، ويوسف حجي  ونزولا عند رغبة الأعضاء ، الفيديوهات على اليوتيب ، بالتوفيق للأسود  *  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *

----------


## hassan riach

ثاني حصة للأسود بحضور جميع المحترفين وهدف جميل للسعيدي  + تصريح بوصوفة ، وجماهير مغربية من السنغال *  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## hassan riach

*"تيليغراف" تختار السعيدي نجم الأسبوع بهولندا*     *إختارت صحيفة "تيليغراف" الهولندية الزئبق المغربي أسامة السعيدي نجم الأسبوع للدورة الأولى من الإيرديفيزي ووضعته على رأس التشكيلة المثالية.* *اليومية إعتبرت اللاعب أنشط عنصر في الجولة بأدائه اللافت وتألقه الكبير مع فريقه هرينفين المتعادل بالميدان 2-2 أمام نيميغين حيث سجل الهدف الأول ومرر الثاني بذكاء وجمالية لزميله نارسينغ.* *وعبر السعيدي عن أمله في تجاوز عثرة البداية وتعويض النقطتين المفقودتين بالديار بالعودة بنتيجة إيجابية نهاية الأسبوع الحالي حينما يرحل مع الفريق لمنازلة البطل أجاكس في قمة حارقة.*

----------


## hassan riach

زهير فضال حاضر في مواجهة البارصا اليوم:  Cristian &#193;lvarez, Kiko Casilla, Ra&#250;l Rodr&#237;guez, Sergio Garc&#237;a, Luis Garc&#237;a, Verd&#250;, Gal&#225;n, Javi L&#243;pez, Clerc, Pau Senent, V&#237;ctor &#193;lvarez, Canal, Thievy, Zou, Héctor, Albarr&#225;n, Kilian, Cristian G&#243;mez, Cristian Alfonso i Pirulo

----------


## hassan riach

موقع فيورنتينآ آلرسمي : آلإعلآن عن صفقة خرجة رسميآ آليوم أو غدآ    حسب آلموقع آلرسمي للفريق فقد تم تعآقد رسمي مع آلحسين خرجة دون آلإعلآن عن قيمة آلصفقة ، ودكر آلموقع
 أن نآدى إشترى عقد خرجة دون إدخآل أي لآعب أخر في صفقة تبآدل كمآ كآن متوقع ويدكر أن تقديم وتأكيد آلخبر سيكون آليوم أوغدآ .. 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
موآقع أخرى تأكد آلخبر 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## hassan riach

الشمـاخ يدعـو للـ التعـاقد مع يوهـان جـوكوف بـديلاً لـ فابريجـاس .!   
المهـاجم الدولي المغربي مـروان الشمـاخ مهـاجم ارسنـال وجـد صعـوبه في ايجـاد بدائـل للثنـائي سيسك فابريجـاس وسميـر نصـري وقـد وجـد الاعـب نفسـه " مُحـرجاً بعـض الشئ " خـلال مقـابله له مع L’Equipe TV  . 
وعنـدما سُئـل عما اذا يعتقـد ان يوهـان جـوركوف صانـع العـاب ليـون هو الحـل المنـاسب لـ ارسنـال .   و قـال :  " اذا كـان بوسعـى ان اوصـى بـ لاعـب له ( يقصـد فينجـر ) سيكـون يوهـان , نعـم " و اضـاف : " ولكـن الامـر متـروك للمـدرب لـ يقـرر اذا ما كـان يريـد الاعـب ام لا "
وشكـلت شراكـه الثنـائي نجـاح هائـل خـلال فتـره تواجـدهم في بـوردو ومسـاعده الناي في الفـوز بـ الدوري الفـرنسي والكـأس عـام واحـراز الثنـائيه عـام 2009 .
وكـلا الاعبـان غـادرا بـوردو عـام 2010 وانتقـل جوكـوف الي نـادي ليـون الذي يلعـب في الدوري الفرنسـي مقـابل 20 مليـون جنيـه استرليني

----------


## hassan riach

سعيد شيبة مدربا لقطر القطري  ذكرت مصادر صحفية قطرية على أن اللاعب الدولي المغربي السابق سعيد شيبة سيقود نادي قطر القطري خلفا للمدرب البرازيلي "سباستياو لازاروني" و الذي غادر النادي. و شغل شيبة منصل مساعد للازاروني لمدة ثلاثة سنوات في نادي قطر حيث قاد الثنائي الفريق للتتويج ببطولة كأس ولي عهد قطر و كان الإتحاد القطري و الذي يدرب منتخبه الوطني حاليا لازروني قد طالب من نادي قطر تسريح شيبا للإدارة الفنية غير أنه تم رفض الطلب جملة و تفصيلا. و تحصل سعيد شيبا مؤخرا على ديبلوم الدرجة "أ" الذي يخول له تدريب الفرق التي تنتمي لدوري المحترفين في الوقت الذي يضم فيه الفريق كل من المغربيان يوسف السفري و عبد السلام وادو.

----------


## hassan riach

بعض الصور لـ نجم المنتخب الاولمبي زهير فضال والمحترف في فريق اسبانيول برشلونه  .. الصور من المباراه الاخيره للفريق التي فاز بها على برشلونه بـ رسم نهائي كأس كتالونيا .. يذكر ان زهير لعب المباراه بـ اكمالها وساهم بـ شكل كبير في النتيجه المحققه .    ... ولمشاهده صور تداريب الفريق امس الاربعاء من الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## hassan riach

الموقع الرسمي للفيولا يصف هدف خرجة "بالرائع"   تحدث الموقع الرسمي لنادي فيورينتينا الإيطالي الذي انتقل له حديثا الدولي المغربي الحسين خرجة, تحدث عن مشاركة خرجة مع المنتخب الوطني المغربي و على أنه كان رجل المباراة بإجماع المغاربة, و أشار الموقع إلى هدف اللاعب في المباراة بوضع وصلة الفيديو و وصف الفيديو "بالرائع"  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## hassan riach

*كارسيلا يقترب من مغادرة فريقه، والأودينيزي على الخط  *  *اللاعب الدولي المغربي المهدي كارسيلا متابع من طرف أودينيزي* أدرجت مجموعة من المواقع البلجيكية والهولندية المختصة في أخبار كرة القدم، خبرامفاده أن اللاعب المغربي الدولي المهدي كارسيلا الذي يلعب حاليا في صفوف نادي ستاندار دو لييج البلجيكي، اقترب من مغادرة فريقه الحالي في ظل اهتمام فريق أودينيزي الإيطالي بخدمات اللاعب.  للإشارة فنادي سبارتاك موسكو كان بدوره مهتما بجلب اللاعب لصفوفه إلا أن طلب النادي الروسي قوبل بالرفض من طرف كارسيلا على الرغم من أن النادي عرض مبلغ 9.1 مليون لشراء اللاعب الذي كان سيتقاضى أجر 1.5 مليون يورو سنويا.

----------


## hassan riach

تصريح بدر القادوري (اللغة الأمازيغية)   للمشاهدة :
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## hassan riach

عصام العدوة يصـرح : " لا أصـوم أيـام المباريـات "     أكـد اللاعب المغربي عصام عدوة في تصريـح له  لموقع بلوغو البرتغالي حول رمضان و مصاعب الصيـام التي تقف أمام اللاعبيـن العرب في الخارج  أكـد أنه لا يصـوم في أيـام المباريـات نظـرا لصعوبة هذا الأمـر
..
و قد صرح : " لا أصـوم أيـام المباريـات لأن هذا الشيء جد صعب " ، و قد أضاف اللاعب المغربي ذو 24 عاما : " لقد صمت في  أيـام المباريـات من قبل لكن فقدت 5 كيلوات في أسبـوعيـن و هذا شيء صعب و ليس  في مصلحتي كلاعب محترف " و قد عقب حول فقدان فوزي لوزنة  الموسم الماضي : " لا يمكن أن أتحدث مكـانه ، لكن هذا شيء صعب  فوزي فقد 5 كيلوات تقريبـا ، لقد تحدثنا مع طبيب الفريـق و وجد لنا حلا "
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## hassan riach

نادى دبى يتعاقد مع المغربي نبيل الداودى :    
أكمل نادي دبي الإماراتى اليوم الخميس إجراءات التعاقد مع اللاعب المغربي نبيل الداودي لموسمين.  
ويأتي تعاقد إدارة النادي الإماراتى مع اللاعب المغربي في إطار دعم خطوط الفريق الأول لكرة القدم والمحافظة على وضعية الفريق في دوري المحترفين الإماراتى في نسخته الرابعة 
- المصدر الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## hassan riach

هيفتي يؤكد أن الكوتري أصيب  + تصريحات يوسف العربي و بدر القادوري   للمشاهدة :
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## hassan riach

اليكم الصورة  الرسمية للحارس المغربي كريم زازا رفقة فريقه الجديد FC Hj&#248;rring :

----------


## hassan riach

*حجي ممرر حاسم**لاعبا نادي آس نانسي لورين ميكاييل كريتيان بصير و يوسف حجي، لعبوا لقاء المنتخب المغربي يوم* *امس ضد نظيره السنغالي و الدي انتهى بانتصار اسود الاطلس باثنان للا شيء. بصير لعب اللقاء* *كاملا، في حين يوسف حجي تم تبديله في الدقيقة الخامسة و الستين لكنه وضع بصمته في المباراة بعد* *تمريرة حاسمة للعميد حسين خرجة و الدي اسكن الكرة في الشباك السينغالية.*

----------


## hassan riach

بيتيس يريد نبيل باها يفكر فريق بيتيس الفريق الثاني لاشبيليه والصاعد حديثا للقسم الاول الاسباني في نبيل باها اللاعب السابق لمالاغا و ايك اثينا، الدولي المغربي بدون فريق حاليا وفي بحث جاد عن فريق بما ان فريقه السابق اليوناني لا يود الاحتفاظ به

----------


## hassan riach

صور مروآن الشمآخ من تدآريب اليوم لنادي الارسنآل الانجليزي

----------


## hassan riach

*كارسيلا يوافق على عرض أودينيزي*   *كشف أودينيزي الإيطالي عن إعجابه بالدولي المغربي المهدي كارسيلا وسعيه الجدي إلى جلبه إلى صفوفه خلال الميركاتو الحالي.**صحيفة "آخر ساعة" البلجيكية ذكرت أن المسؤولين عن رابع الكالشيو قدموا عرضا رسميا لسطاندار بقيمة 9,5 مليون أورو والمفاوضات قطعت أشواطا مهمة بين الناديين، كما أن اللاعب وافق مبدئيا على العرض ولم يتبق سوى إنهاء بعض الترتيبات الأخيرة لإعلان الصفقة.**وسبق لكارسيلا أن رفض عرضا مغريا من سبارتاك موسكو في يوليوز الماضي بقيمة 9 ملايين أورو مؤكدا رغبته في الإنتقال إلى إسبانيا أو إيطاليا..ويبدو متحمسا أكثر من أي وقت مضى للرحيل عن بلجيكا وإكتشاف تجربة جديدة مع كبار الكالشيو.**ويواصل اللاعب حاليا تداريبه العادية وإسترجاع لياقته البدنية ومن المرتقب أن يعود للميادين خلال أسبوعين لكن بقميص البلانكو نيري هذه المرة.**وصيف بطل بلجيكا إستسلم للعروض القوية التي تلقاها لاعبوه وسرّح نجمه ويتسل ويقترب من بيع دوفور ومانغالا إلى بورطو وبولات إلى بشكتاش وسيكون مجبرا على التنازل عن خدمات صانع ألعابه المهدي كارسيلا الذي يطمح إلى لعب عصبة الأبطال الأوربية بعدما غادرها سطاندار مبكرا ومن الأدوار الإقصائية.**الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]ر*

----------


## hassan riach

*لبيض يعود من الإصابة، وفرص تواجده في مباراة الغد قائمة  *   *زكرياء لبيض ينتظره موسم صعب من أجل إثبات الذات والتحصل على مركز أساسي داخل فريق PSV* استكمل اللاعب الدولي المغربي الشاب زكرياء لبيض الذي يمارس ضمن صفوف PSV الهولندي، تعافيه من الإصابة التي كان يعاني منها على مستوى الركبة، وجاء هذا الخبر على لسان مدربه فريد روتن الذي قدم تصريحا اليوم الجمعة خصه للمباراة التي ستجمع فريقه بفريق فالفريك غدا السبت... بخصوص لبيض قال روتن :" لبيض أصبح معافى. وفرص ادراجه في مباراة الغد قائمة ". للإشارة فاللاعب لبيض كان قد شارك في آخر مباريات الفريق الموسم السابق، وقد أبان عن مستوى جيد جعلته يكسب ثقة مدربه رغم صغر سنه .

----------


## hassan riach

نادي القادسية الكويتي   يسعى لضم اللاعب المغربي نبيل الزهر 25 عاما  مهاجم نادي ليفربول الانجليزي  المعار لنادي باوك سالونيك اليوناني

----------


## hassan riach

*الحوار الحصري والرائع  للأسد المهدي بن عطية مع الجزيرة الرياضية ، غاية في الروعة* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] ** للمشاهدة :                            الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  ** للتحميل بجودة ممتازة للذكرى  :      الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## hassan riach

مايوركا وأستون فيلا يخططان لضم السعيدي    دخل ناديا مايوركا الإسباني وأستون فيلا الإنجليزي على الخط وأبديا رغبتهما في ضم الزئبق أسامة السعيدي. 
مراقبون عن الفريقين حضروا مباراة هيرينفين أمام نيميغين في أولى دورات الإيرديفزي وعاينوا اللاعب وهو يهز الشباك ويمرر الهدف الثاني بطريقة رائعة جعلت الصحافة الهولندية تتوِجه نجم الأسبوع. 
مصير السعيدي ما زال مجهولا رغم أن جل التقارير تشير إلى قرب مغادرته سواء خلال الميركاتو الحالي أو في الإنتقالات الشتوية، وبدأت مجموعة من الأندية تحركاتها من أجل الظفر بتوقيعه أبرزها تفينتي وألكمار وشتوتغارت وباري سان جيرمان إضافة إلى الإهتمام الأخير لمايوركا وأستون فيلا

----------


## hassan riach

*القرقوري المغربي يتعاقد رسميا مع أم صلال القطري خلال ايام* *أكد النجم المغربي طلال القرقوري انتظامه في تدريبات نادي أم صلال القطري تمهيدا للتعاقد معه بشكل رسمي خلال الأيام القليلة المقبلة. 
وقال القرقوري -في تصريح خاص لوكالة الأنباء الألمانية (د.ب.أ) اليوم الجمعة-"سارت الأمور على ما يرام مع نادي أم صلال حيث شاركت منذ أيام في التدريبات الجماعية للفريق وسيجرى توقيع العقد في الأيام المقبلة.. أنا سعيد بالتواجد مع هذا الفريق الذي اعتبره أحد أبرز الأندية القطرية في السنوات الأخيرة. 
وحول تفاصيل العقد ومدته قال القرقوري "سيجرى الكشف عن كل هذه الأمور بعد التوقيع الرسمي للعقد.. الأمور تسير بالشكل الصحيح ولا أظن أن هناك عائق سيحول دون انضمامي لهذا الفريق. 
وتجدر الإشارة إلى أن القرقوري غادر نادي قطر بعد أربعة مواسم كاملة مع الفريق الأول حيث وصلت علاقته مع المدرب البرازيلي لازاروني إلى طريق مسدود بسبب كثرة الخلافات ورأى مجلس الإدارة أن مصلحة الفريق تقتضي عدم التجديد للاعب حفاظا على بقاء المدرب.*

----------


## hassan riach

صورة لتعرابت من المباراة أدا كارتي للاعب كانه لا يتمرن ربى  الكريشة

----------


## hassan riach

* فرنانديز يريد  الإحتفاظ بيوسف حجي *   *مدرب نانسي لايريد التفريط بخدمات يوسف حجي،  عميد فريقه*  التوقيع  المرتقب مع اللاعب Benjamin Moukandjo لايعني بالظرورة  مغادرة يوسف حجي لصفوف فريق نانسي. مدرب الفريق Jean  Fernandez الذي يتمنى أن يجمع بين هذين اللاعبين المتكاملين في نفس  التشكيلة، يمني النفس بالإحتفاظ بالدولي المغربي . " لدي الإرادة  بالإحتفاظ به (حجي) وقد أعلنتها له، لكنه يريد الرحيل" متحدثا بحسرة، لازال مع ذلك  المدرب يحاول تغيير رأي حجي في مغادرة النادي : "إنه لاعب مهم، في الملعب لكن أيضا  خارجه، لأن لديه كاريزما قوية. إلى غاية هذه اللحظة، لم يتوصل بأي عرض ونحن لازلنا  ننتظر نهاية المركاتو. في كل الأحوال، سنقوم بكل ما في وسعنا للإحتفاظ به".   .

----------


## hassan riach

Queens Park Rangers Vs Bulton  انهزام اصدقاء الدولي المغربي 4-0 في عقر  الدار 
هزيمة قاسية في انطلاقة الدوري تاعرابت دخل كرسمي و خرج في الدقيقة 73

----------


## hassan riach

* هل يلتحق المهدي  كارسيلا ببوصوفة في فريق ANZHI الروسي ؟ *   *كارسيلا في الطريق لمغادرة  فريقه البلجيكي، لكن الوجهة لازالت  مجهولة* بعد أن اقترن  اسمه سابقا بفريق سبارتاك موسكو الروسي في صفقة لم يكتب لها النجاح، فريق روسي آخر  في الطريق للظفر بخدمات اللاعب الدولي المغربي مهدي كارسيلا. مهدي كارسيلا  لاعب ستاندار دو لييج البلجيكي وضع قدما خارج بلجيكا، فبعد التقارير الأخيرة التي  ربطت اللاعب بفريق أودينيزي الإيطالي جاء خبر على صحيفة _le soir_ البلجيكية يؤكد أن فريق *ANZHI* الروسي الذي يلعب في صفوفه  مبارك بوصوفة قدم عرضا يصل إلى 9 ملايين أورو وهو نفس المبلغ الذي وضعه النادي  الإيطالي لحسم صفقة اللاعب المغربي.  لكن، وحسب نفس  المصدر فكارسيلا غير متحمس لعرض النادي الإيطالي، و الصفقة حسمت لفائدة النادي  الروسي في ظل إعجاب المهدي بمشروع "الوحش الروسي" الذي يلعب في صفوفه بالإضافة إلى  بوصوفة كل من روبرتو كارلوس، زيركوف (الوافد الجديد من تشيلسي) . لكن الإنتقال  المحتمل لصامويل إيطو، هو الذي خلق ضجة ساهمت في التعريف بالنادي الروسي الذي كان  غير معروف قبل عدة شهور..

----------


## hassan riach

*أودينيزي  وفكرة لاعب الوسط كارسيلا*   *وفقا ً لـ  موقع ايطاليا سبورت اودينيزي تنوي شراء صاحب الـ 22 عام ..  مهدي كارسلا ..  *  اللاعب مهتم فيه  بشدة سبارتاك موسكو الروسي . والذي كان قريب من شراءه قبل شهر فقط ..  وكذلك  فالنسيا تكلفة بطاقة   المولود في بلجيكا والمغربي الاصل  6 ملايين يورو

----------


## hassan riach

* قائد فريق بولتون الإنجليزي : تاعرابت لم يكن  مؤثرا  *   *تاعرابت يخسر مع فريقه في أول  مباراة ضد  بولتون (4 -  0 )* قائد فريق  بولتون واندرز Kevin Davies الذي فاز خارج ميدانه على الصاعد حديثا فريق الكوينز  بارك رينجرز، صرح أنه لم يكن مبهورا بالأداء الذي قدمه نجم فريق الكوينز ، الدولي  المغربي عادل تاعرابت. اللاعب لم  يظهر بمستواه المعهود ، وكان تائها وسط الملعب دون أن يقدم مايلهم به فريقه على  غرار مباريات الموسم السابق.  وتعقيبا على  أداء تاعرابت في مباراته الأخيرة ضد بولتون قال الكابتن Davies :" لقد شاهدناه في  الفيديو, وإنبهرنا ( واو)... لكن أداءه اليوم كان مخيبا  للآمال"

----------


## hassan riach

* مدرب الكوينز بارك يدافع عن نجمه تاعرابت بعد الخسارة ضد  بولتون  *   *بداية موسم جديد، لن يسلم فيها  اللاعب تاعرابت من الإنتقدات...* *للنجومية ضريبة يجب  دفعها* دافع المدرب  نيل وارنوك عن نجمه عادل تاعرابت بعد الخسارة الثقيلة التي مني بها فريقه أمام فريق  بولتون ب 4 أهداف نظيفة. تأثير تاعرابت  على فريقه كان جد محدود ، وليس بالصورة التي كان ينتظرها المدرب ومحبو الفريق، مع  هذا يبقى المدرب وارنوك متفائلا. في أحد  تصريحاته بعد المباراة قال وارنوك :" لاأعتقد أنه كان سيئا... لقد ضيع بعض الكرات  التي كان من الممكن أن يتعامل معها بطريقة أخرى. لكن لم يكن بوسعه عمل أي شيء  لإيقاف الأهداف التي سجلت علينا "

----------


## hassan riach

* رئيس فريق جنوة : "فيورنتينا وخرجة سيتوصلون إلى  اتفاق"  *   *انتقال خرجة أصبح أمرا شبه  محسوم، والتفاصيل مرتبطة بتوصل اللاعب إلى اتفاق مع  الفيولا* في حديث لقناة  السكاي، أدلى رئيس جنوة Enrico Preziosi  بتصريح يتعلق حول مسألة انتقال خرجة جاء  فيه :" نحن لانعمل فقط على مسألة المهاجم، ولكن أيضا على مسألة بيع خرجة. لقد  توصلنا إلى اتفاق مع نادي فيرونتينا، ولم يتبقى إلا اتفاق اللاعب مع النادي، لكنه  لن يكون بالأمر الصعب"

----------


## hassan riach

شارك اللاعب الدولي المغربي يونس  بلهندة في المباراة التي جمعت فريقه مونبلييه بمضيفه ليل، و انتهت بفوز أصدقاء  بلهندة بهدف نظيف، و هذه صورة له من اللقاء

----------


## hassan riach

*سبارتاك موسكو حصل على موافقة كارسيلا*     *هسبريس ـ و.م.ع:* 2011-08-15 14:47 *أكد  مالك نادي (سبارتاك موسكو) الروسي ليونيد فيدون أن فريق العاصمة ،الذي يمارس بالقسم  الممتاز من الدوري الروسي ، حصل على موافقة الدولي المغربي مهدي كارسيلا للانضمام  اليه.* *وأضاف  ليونيد فيدون، في تصريح أوردته اليوم الاثنين صحيفة (سوفييتسكي سبورت ) الروسية  المختصة ، أنه تم الاتفاق مع مسيري نادي (ستاندر دو لييج ) البلجيكي لشراء عقد لاعب  وسط الميدان المهدي كارسيلا ، مشيرا إلى أن اللاعب الدولي المغربي ،البالغ من العمر  22 سنة ، اقتنع بالتوقيع على عقد مع النادي الروسي مقابل صفقة تبلغ نحو 9 ملايين  أورو .* *وأبرزت  الصحيفة الروسية أن الدولي المغربي توصل أيضا بعرض هام من فريق "أنجي "الروسي ،الذي  يلعب له المغربي امبارك بوصوفة ، إلا أن الصحيفة لم تؤكد إن كان عرض"أنجي " أفضل من  عرض "سبارتاك ".* *وأشارت  الصحيفة الروسية إلى أن لاعب خط الوسط المغربي سجل خلال الموسم الماضي لفريق "  ستندار دولييج" 13 هدفا في 38 مباراة*

----------


## hassan riach

* بوصوفة يطفىء شمعته السابعة  والعشرين  *   *الأسد بوصوفة أكمل أمس الإثنين  عامه السابع والعشرين*  هنأ الموقع  الرسمي لنادي أنجي الروسي _ANZHI _ لاعبه مبارك  بوصوفة ، بمناسبة عيد ميلاده 27 الذي احتفل به مساء أمس. وجاءت التهنئة  على الموقع تحت هاته الكلمات : " اليوم (أمس)  لاعب وسط فريقنا يحتفل بعيد ميلاده السابع والعشرين... نتمنى لك دوام الصحة، نجاحا  عظيما، أياما سعيدة، ومستقبلا مشرقا" ونحن بدوورنا  نتمنى المزيد من التألق لبوصوفة ومزيدا من السنوات الأخرى من العطاء

----------


## hassan riach

* مارتين يول لا يستبعد استقدام الحمداوي  لفولهام  *   *هل سيلعب منير الحمداوي تحث  إمرة مارتن يول للمرة الثالثة، بعد أن دربه في كل من توتنهام و  أجاكس* مدرب فولهام  الذي يعرف إمكانيات الحمداوي جيدا، لايستبعد فكرة استقدام هذا الأخير لصفوف الفريق  الإنجليزي. بالنسبة لمارتين يول فالحاجة ليست ملحة لإستقدام مهاجم إضافي آخر إلى  التشكيل، لكن مشاكل الحمداوي مع الأجاكس واستبعاده من الفريق الأول للأجاكس من طرف  فرانك ديبور ربما يغير من هذا الطرح. في حديث مع   _NUsport _ صرح يول قائلا :" جلب الحمداوي  لفولهام ليس أمرا مستبعدا" رغم أن استقدامه لن يكون لسد فراغ في الهجوم حيث علق  مدرب فولهام على هذه النقطة : " لدي جونسون، ديمبسي، زامورا واديمبيلي والأكيد أنه  سيجلس في الإحتياط في بعض المناسبات..." . وحول مشكلة  الحمداوي مع ديبور يضيف :" "الحمداوي لاعب صريح وجاد... حينما يتناقش معك أحد في  بعض المرات، تعتبرها كضرب لسلطتك...لكن لا يجب على المشكل أن يستمر طويلا ... كمدرب  يجب عليك أن تعرف كيف تتعامل مع مجموعة من الشخصيات المختلفة. لم يكن لدي مع منير  الحمداوي أي مشكل. نفس الأمر ينطبق على كل من فان غال وأدفوكات.

----------


## hassan riach

*الهلال يستعد لفسخ عقد هرماش*   
تعرضت إدارة نادي الهلال لصدمة كبيرة بعد أن أثبتت الفحوصات الطبية التي  أجريت للمغربي عادل هرماش لاعب خط الوسط في فريق الهلال الأول لكرة القدم إصابته في  الرباط الجانبي، وذلك خلال مشاركته الأسبوع الماضي مع المنتخب المغربي في مباراة  ودية أمام منتخب السنغال، ولم تظهر حتى الآن النتائج النهائية للفحوصات التي أجراها  اللاعب. 
وكان الأمير عبدالرحمن بن مساعد رئيس نادي الهلال علق على هذا الخبر  عبر صفحته في "تويتر" بقوله:" اللاعب أصيب في مباراة منتخب بلاده أمام السنغال بعد  أن ضربه لاعباً سنغالياً بشدة في ركبته". 
وعن نوع الإصابة ومدة الغياب قال:"  الإصابة هي في الرباط الجانبي وليس الرباط الصليبي، وسنعرف حجم الضرر بالضبط  وبالتالي كيفية العلاج وذلك بعد ظهور النتائج النهائية للفحوصات خلال اليومين  المقبلين باذن الله". 
وأكد الرئيس الأزرق أنه في حال أثبتت الفحوصات الطبية  غياب اللاعب لأكثر من 3 أشهر فسيتم استبعاد اللاعب من الكشوفات الزرقاء حتى يناير  المقبل وجلب لاعب بديل ليحل محله.

----------


## hassan riach

يوم بعد يوم يتضح ان رحيل بوصوفة الى  انزي الروسي لم يكن من اجل المال او النزهة بل ليكون جزء من فريق يريد له مالكه ان  يكون فريق احلام حقيقي فبعد بوصوفة و كتيبة البرازيليين  الدوليين ( تارديلي و جوسلي ) بالاضافة الى الدولي البرازيلي السابق روبيرتو كارلوس   جاء الان الدور على صامويل ايتو الذي لا  يزال في قمة مستواه والدليل قيامه بافضل موسم في مسيرته الشخصية الموسم المنقضي مع  الانتر

----------


## hassan riach

*أرسنال x اودينيزى*   الشمـــاخ ضد بـنعـطـية  Vs  اللاعبان دخلا كرسميان منذ بداية  المقابلة 
بنعطية كالعادة الأسد المغربي ثقة في النفس قطع كراة عديدة 
وساهم  بعض الأحيان في صناعة الهجمات
الشماخ يجري و تائه في الملعب حتى اسلوب الارسنال  لايليق بطريقة لعبه في غياب من يمده بالعرضيات المحببة له 
نتيجة  اليوم تبقي كل  الاحتمالات في مباراة العودة بطاقة المقابلة

----------


## hassan riach

حظور جيد للسقاط في بداية الموسم مع ناديه ريمس 
 عرفت الجولات الاولى من دوري الدرجة الثانية الفرنسي حظور جيدا
 اللاعب المغربي السقاط خاصة وفي المبارة الاخيرة أمام موناكو
 حيث فاز انديه بثنائية
 وبعد المستوى الدي أبان عليه قد يكون مرشحا في المستقبل للاجل الانضمام
 للمنتخب الوطني 
 مقال مبسط حول الحظور الجيد للسقاط + اللاعب الجزائري غيلالاس في نادي ريمس

----------


## hassan riach

الحمداوي ضمن الفريق الرديف 
 بعد أن قرر مدرب الاياكس عدم الاعتماد عليه مستقبلا 
 قررت ادارة النادي بيع اللاعب والى حين دلك أصبح منير لاعبا ضمن الفريق  الرديف
 في الوقت الدي يناقش فيه وكيله عروض من عدة أندية
 الحمداوي رغم كل ما يعانيه الا أنه يتألق بشكل كبير في الدوري الدريف
 مسجلا الاهداف وممررا في بعض المناسبات
 لكن هدا لن يحسن من وضعه داخل النادي ما دام المدرب والادارة عازمين على التخلي  عنه
 في نفس الوقت العيساتي هو الاخر أصبح ضمن الفريق الرديف وهو الاخر
 أصبح مرفوض من النادي بعد وعدته من اعارة قضاها ضمن صفوف فيتيسه
 فبالتوفيق لكلا اللاعبين

----------


## hassan riach

مهدي بنعطية في مواجهة شماخ  الصووووور

----------


## hassan riach

أمين لوكومت: لم أرفض دعوة الأسود  
أكد أمين لوكومت حارس لخويا القطري لجريدة «المنتخب» أنه لم يرفض دعوة إيريك  غيرتس للمشاركة في المباراة الودية التي أجريت أمام المنتخب السينغالي بدكار، وأكد  أنه كان سعيدا بهذه الدعوة وأضاف أن السبب يعود إلى رغبته في مواصلة المشاركة مع  ناديه لخويا في المباريات التي تجرى في إطار منافسة كأس الشيخ جاسم، حيث يعتمد عليه  مدرب الفريق جمال بلماضي كحارس أساسي، لذلك فهو يسعى كما قال إلى استغلال هذه  الفرصة الذي إنتظرها طويلا وذلك قبل دخول منافسات البطولة.
وأكد أمين لوكومت أنه  يسعى للرفع من مستوى المنافسة ليكون جاهزا مع المنتخب المغربي خاصة أنه لم يشارك  كثيرا في مباريات الموسم الماضي، وتمنى أن تتاح له الفرصة ويُستدعى مجددا  من أجل  الدفاع عن ألوان المنتخب المغربي في المناسبات القادمة خاصة أنه يحلم بحمل القميص  المغربي منذ فترة.
وأكد أمين لوكومت أنه لم يتحدث إلى إيريك غيرتس، بل أبلغ  مسؤول عن الجامعة بعدم مشاركته أمام السينغال ورغبته في المشاركة مع فريقه لخويا في  منافسة كأس الشيخ جاسم.

----------


## hassan riach

الحمداوي  قريب من فولهام 
صرح مارتين يول مدرب اجاكس سابقا وفولهام الانجليزي  حاليا:'...هدا غير مستبعد ان ياتي منير فانا اعرفه جيدا دربته  مرتين...'

----------


## hassan riach

نبيل باها يعود للدوري الاسباني بشكل حر و سيلعب صاحب 29 سنة هذا الموسم بنادي  ساباديل لموسمين  أحد أندية القسم الثاني(صعد حديثا)
 و هوفريق من مقاطعة كاطلونيا
 المصدر
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## hassan riach

* رئيس هيرينفين Robert  Veenstra " مبدئيا السعيدي ليس  للبيع...ولكن" *    *حسب عدة وسائل إعلام هولندية مختصة مبلغ انتقال  اللاعب محدد بين 6 و 10 ملايين  أورو* رئيس هيرنفين  لايريد أن يفقد خدمات نجم فريقه، الدولي المغربي أسامة السعيدي.حيث صرح Veenstra ل_Leeuwarder  Courant_ أن السعيدي "مبدئيا ليس للبيع"، لكن إذا تقدم أي ناد بعرض  مناسب لقيمة اللاعب، فربما سيتغير الوضع. المبلغ الذي  يريده النادي غير معروف كليا. صحيفة _Algemeen  Dagblad_  أوردت الإثنين الماضي أن مبلغ 6 ملايين أورو ربما يكون كافيا  لإغراء نادي هيرينفين من أجل ترك نجمهم، لكن بعض وسائل الإعلام الأخرى تتحدث عن  مبلغ لايقل عن 10 ملايين أوروإذا ما أراد أي ناد استقدام اللاعب لصفوفه. للإشارة  فالعديد من الأندية ارتبط اسمها بانتقال اللاعب، أبرزها أستون فيلا، باريس سان  جيرمان إضافة إلى مايوركا الإسباني.

----------


## hassan riach

* الثمن الذي حدده الأجاكس لبيع العيساتي مرتفع على على  فريق أوتريخت *   *المدير التقني لفريق أوتريخت  :" ثمن العيساتي مرتفع على  النادي"* فريق أوتريخت  يسعى لجلب اللاعب المغربي اسماعيل العيساتي من صفوف الأجاكس، على الأقل هذا ماأكدته  تصريحات المدير التقني لفريق أوتريخت الهولندي BOOY الذي صرح أن فريقه لايستطيع دفع  المبلغ الذي حدده الأجاكس من أجل العيساتي. هذا ويسعى  الفريق (أوتريخت) إلى القيام بتعزيزات على مستوى تشكيلته، ورغم أن BOOY لم يحدد  المراكز التي تعاني من خصاص إلا أن الإحتمالات تتجه إلى مركزي وسط الميدان والظهير  الأيمن، وهذا مايفسر المفاوضات الجارية مع اللاعب المغربي إسماعيل العيساتي الذي  لايدخل حاليا ضمن مخططات فرانك ديبور، حيث يتدرب مع الفريق الرديف رفقة زميله  الحمداوي.

----------


## hassan riach

رسميا العميد الحسين خرجة بفيورنتينا  عميد الأسود يوقع رسميا لفريق فيورنتينا الإيطالي صاحب  المركز التاسع الموسم الماضي بالكالشيو   الصفقة تمت بتوقيع الحسين خرجة على عقد لسنتين مقابل  2.5 مليون يورو لجنوى و 1.3 مليون يورو للاعب

----------


## hassan riach

مهدي بنعطية بيوفنتس ؟  ذكرت صحيفة يوفمانيا التابعة لفريق يوفنتس الإيطالي أن المهدي قد يحط  الرحال بمدينة تورينو  تحديدا بفريقها العريق يوفنتس صاحب المركز السابع الموسم الفارط  بالكالشيو الإطالي و ذكرت الصحيفة  أن قيمة اللاعب المغربي الفائز بأحسن مدافع بالدوري الإيطالي تصل إلى  12 مليون يورو

----------


## hassan riach

* زكرياء لبيض يسجل ثنائية مع شباب الPSV ويفوز  ب Supercup   للموسم الثاني على  التوالي *   تمكن اللاعب  المغربي زكرياء لبيض من تسجيل هدفين في اللقاء الذي جمع فريقه PSV بفريق  AGOVV/Vitesse ، حيث انتهت أطوار اللقاء لصالح الفريق الأول بواقع 3 أهداف  نضيفة.  للإشارة  فالمباراة شهدت إشراك كل من عماد نجاح، ويونس مختار (الشوط الثاني). لمشاهدة أهداف  اللقاء : *[>>  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]<<]* **

----------


## hassan riach

* يوسف حجي : " يجب علينا أن  نتحرر"  *   *يوسف حجي يتحسر على ضياع نقاط  المباريات ويطالب فريقه ببذل المزيد من  الجهد* بالنسبة  للدوري الفرنسي، يتحدث حجي عن بداية فريقه المتواضعة، ويتحسر على قلة فرص التسجيل  في المباراة الأخيرة ضد سانت إيتيان: "  نستطيع أن  نتحصل على أكثر من نقطة واحدة في مبارتين"... (حيث تعادل الفريق في أول مبارياته  وخسر الثانية) .." لذلك يجب علينا أن نتحرر وأن نسرع في بناء بناء الهجمة حينما  نسترجع الكرة. في كل الأحوال، المباراة المقبلة ضد سوشو، تجعلنا في وضعية تحتم  علينا الفوز. ثلاث نقاط ستجنبنا الضغط، وستمكننا من العمل في جو من الهدوء. مما  سينعكس إيجابا على معنويات الفريق"

----------


## hassan riach

خرجة بفيورنتينا رسميا
براتب سنوي يقدر بمليون يورو
لتلاث  سنوات

----------


## hassan riach

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته
 لقطة دخول الشماخ و بنعطية لارضية الملعب وتعليق علي سعيد الكعبي على اللقطة 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## GSM-AYA

[center] العرابي يفتتح ظهوره في الدوري السعودي بتسجيله هدفين (فيديو)  
حضر المهاجم المغربي يوسف العرابي بقوة في أول ظهور رسمي له مع فريقه الجديد الهلال السعودي ونجح في تحويل تأخر فريقه أمام هجر بهدف خالد الرجيب (43) إلى فوز مستحق بنجاحه في تسجيل هدفين متتاليين (48 و66) في لقاء الفريقين أمس بملعب مدينة الأمير عبدالله بن جلوي الرياضية بالأحساء ضمن الجولة الأولى لدوري "زين" السعودي. 
وأثبت العرابي الذي انتقل من كون الفرنسي إلى الهلال السعودي في صفقة وصلت 7 ملايين دولار، أنه صفقة رابحة للفريق السعودي الذي شكك بعض محبيه في إمكانيات المهاجم المغربي قبل بداية الموسم.   
سعى لاعبو الهلال إلى امتصاص الحماس الذي دخل به نظراؤهم في هجر اللقاء بالاحتفاظ بالكرة فيما بينهم في وسط الملعب، وجاء الوصول الأول للمرميين عن طريق توفيق بوحيمد بعد أن سنحت له كرة أمام المرمى الهلالي سددها ضعيفة في أحضان حسن العتيبي، بعدها رد المغربي يوسف العربي عبر كرة كانت الأخطر في هذا الشوط عندما واجه بها حارس هجر غوينم الغوينم وراوغه ومع ذلك سددها في أقدام المدافعين. 
حاول الهلال تنويع هجماتهم من الجانبين وتمكنوا من فرض سيطرتهم على وسط الملعب بشكل أكبر باللجوء إلى التمريرات القصيرة في بناء هجماتهم وبدأ لاعبوه في تهديد مرمى هجر، وكاد الكاميروني إكيلي إيمانا أن يفتتح أهداف اللقاء بعد تسديده لكرة ثابتة تصدى لها الغوينم ببراعة، ومن هجمة جريئة توغل الظهير الهجراوي حيدر العامر بكرة ووصل بها على مشارف منطقة الجزاء قبل أن يسدد كرة أنهت خطورتها أمام يقظة العتيبي، ورد الشلهوب بتسديدة قوية مرت بجانب القائم الأيسر لحارس هجر الغوينم. 
ومع انتصاف الشوط أخذت هجمات الفريقين في التناقص وباتت الخطورة مقتصرة على بعض الكرات الثابتة التي أخفق في استغلالها الأردني حازم جودت لهجر ومحمد الشلهوب للهلال، وعمد الفريقان إلى تهدئة اللعب وانحصر حضور الكرة في وسط الملعب. 
ونجح العتيبي في الدقيقة 38 في إنقاذ مرماه من ضربة حرة نفذها توفيق بوحميد مبعدا كرته إلى ركلة ركنية قبل أن يعود العتيبي نفسه لارتكاب خطأ في تسليم كرة سهلة لمدافعه سلمان المرشدي الذي أخطأ التمرير هو الآخر ليتمكن المهاجم خالد الرجيب من استغلال الارتباك الدفاعي الهلالي ويتسلم كرة المرشدي ويسددها بيسراه في مرمى العتيبي مانحا هجر هدفه الأول في اللقاء (42)، وكاد ايمانا أن يعادل النتيجة في الرمق الأخير من هذا الشوط عبر كرة تبادلها بإتقان مع الكوري الجوبي بيونج سو قبل أن يسددها قوية أرضية مرت بجانب القائم الأيسر للغوينم. 
زج الألماني دول بأحمد الفريدي بديلا للزوري لتعزيز خطوطه الأمامية بحثاً عن التعديل ونجح العربي في تحقيق مراد مدربه مبكراً مستغلاً عكسية نامي التي لم يتعامل معها الغوينم جيداً لتصل للعربي فسددها مباشرة في المرمى (48)، واستمر لاعبو الهلال في ضغطهم واصطدموا بكثافة دفاعية هجراوية، ونوعوا من هجماتهم وهددوا المرمى عن طريق رأسية لبيونج سو وتسديدة لإيمانا، وعاد العربي للتألق ومنح التقدم للهلال (66) مستغلاً تمريرة ممتازة من الفريدي خدعت المدافعين. 
وغادر حارس هجر الغوينم الملعب بعد تعرضه للإصابة (73) ودخل بدلا منه مصطفى العباد، وسيطر لاعبو الهلال على مجريات اللعب وأهدروا عددا من الفرص السانحة لتأمين النتيجة وكاد هجر أن يخطف التعادل عبر كرة لجهاد الزويد اعتلت عارضة العتيبي (88) ليبقى التقدم هلالياً حتى نهاية اللقاء.

----------


## GSM-AYA

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## GSM-AYA

مهاجم قيصري سبور أمرابط يطلب من جيرتس نصف فرصة للانضمام للمنتخب المغربي  
يعيش نورالدين أمرابط مهاجم نادي قيصري سبور التركي والذي يعد من نجوم دوري تركيا على أمل إلتحاقه بمنتخب المغرب، وذلك منذ أن وضع إسمه في القائمة الأولمبية للمنتخب المغربي حيث يمني النفس بالتواجد في القائمة النهائية.  
وقال في هذا الإطار "سأكون سعيدا إذا استدعاني المدرب إيريك جيرتس للانضمام لمنتخب بلادي الذي أحلم بتمثيله.. منذ مدة وأنا أنتظر اليوم الذي سأحمل فيه قميص الأسود.. أحتاج فقط لنصف فرصة وأنا على يقين أنني سأعطي الإضافة المرجوة لمنتخب أسود الأطلس".  
وأكمل "أعرف أن الانضمام للفريق الأول ليس سهلاً، على إعتبار أن الفريق المغربي يضم لاعبين على مستوى عال كتاعرابت وبوصوفة والسعيدي، لكني أشعر بأنني سأكون عنصراً فعالاً وقادراً على العطاء.. أعرف أن المدرب إيريك جيرتس يتابعني وقد راسلني مؤخراً، حيث نوه بمستواي وشجعني وهو ينتظر الفرصة المناسبة لإستدعائي، وأنا لن أخذله إذا ما وضع ثقته بي".

----------


## GSM-AYA

مصطفى الكبير مهاجم كالياري الإيطالي في أول خروج إعلامي بالمغرب   
لم أساوم يوما لمجاورة الأسود وأعتز بمغربيتي 
بعثت رسالة تهنئة لغيرتس ورد علي بالشكر 
أستمتع بأداء بوصوفة وتارغيست دوما في البال 
أنتظر الظهور بالقميص الوطني ومع كالياري سأثبت ذاتي 
في إطار إنفتاح الجريدة على كل النيازك المغربية المتألقة في بلاد المهجر، ولمتابعة العمل الإحترافي الذي يقوم به الناخب الوطني إريك غيرتس الذي أدى تعاقده مع الجامعة لإستمالة قلوب العديد من اللاعبين بأوروبا، قررنا ربط الإتصال بمهاجم كالياري الإيطالي مصطفى الكبير لنمكنه من أول خروج إعلامي يقترب من خلاله إبن تارغيست من الجمهور المغربي الذي لطالما إنتظر ليراه بقميص الأسود. 
الكبير كشف لنا بأنه لم يختر اللعب للمنتخب المغربي ولا يفضل كلمة «إختيار» لأنه لم يفكر يوما في اللعب لغير وطنه الأصلي، وإعتبر بأن غيرتس من وراء إنتفاضة الأسود في المرحلة الحالية، مؤكدا في ذات الوقت أنه وجد لاعبين متميزين ساهموا في نجاحه. 
تابعوا تفاصيل هذا الحوار الذي عرج فيه مصطفى على مجموعة من النقط المهمة غالبيتها يتعلق بمستقبله مع المنتخب المغربي وبعضها له صلة بفريقه كالياري الذي يراهن على التألق رفقته بالكالتشيو الإيطالي. 
- المنتخب: صرحت للصحافة الإيطالية بأنك إخترت المغرب بشكل رسمي ، قربنا من الأسباب التي جعلتك تفضل اللعب للمنتخب المغربي؟ 
مصطفى الكبير: صراحة لا أفضل كلمة إختيار لأنه لم يخطر ببالي أن ألعب يوما لمنتخب أجنبي، أنا مغربي وأعتز بذلك، لذا صرحت للصحافة الإيطالية بأنني سألعب لوطني الأصلي في حال إذا ما إستدعيت لتمثيله ، رغم أنني أعيش في بلاد الغربة، فلا يمكن لأحد أن ينتزع مني مغربيتي ، أؤكد عبر جريدتكم لكافة المغاربة، إنه لم يكن إختيارا، لقد لبيت فقط نداء القلب. 
- المنتخب: من خلال حديثك وإرتباطك بالمغرب، تبدو وكأنك إنتظرت دعوة الناخب الوطني منذ مدة؟ 
مصطفى الكبير: منذ صغري وأنا أحلم باللعب للمنتخب المغربي خاصة في الوقت الذي وقعت فيه أول عقد إحترافي، لا أخفيك سرا أنني سعدت كثيرا في الوقت الذي تلقيت فيه دعوة الناخب الوطني إريك غيرتس للإلتحاق بالمنتخب في مرحلة حقق فيها نجاحات كبيرة، إنتظرت المشاركة في المباراة الأخيرة أمام تانزانيا لكن للأسف تعرضي للإصابة حال دون إمكانية مشاركتي. 
- المنتخب: كيف تعاملت مع الوضع سابقا في ظل إصابتك في الوقت الذي تلقيت فيه دعوة الحضور مع المنتخب؟ 
مصطفى الكبير: رضيت بقضاء الله، كنت متحمسا للعب مع المنتخب الوطني، لكن الإصابة جاءت في وقت حساس، كنت على أتم الإستعداد وبجاهزية كبيرة لمساعدة باقي المجموعة، لكن لا أخفي على أن فرحة التأهل أنستني كل شيء، الحمد لله عدت للتداريب مع فريقي كالياري وأنا بصحة جيدة الآن، أتمنى أن أستعيد التوهج الذي بدأت به في الكالتشيو والذي كان من نتائجه أن وقعت هدفا في مرمى فريق روما. 
- المنتخب: مباشرة بعد تأهل الأسود للكان القادم بعثت لإريك غيرتس برسالة نصية، ماذا قلت له؟ 
مصطفى الكبير: بالفعل بعثت له رسالة نصية هنأته على ضمان بطاقة العبور لكأس أمم إفريقيا 2012، وبدوره رد علي وشكرني كثيرا على الخطوة التي قمت بها. 
- المنتخب: قبل إستدعائك من قبل الناخب الوطني، هل تلقيت إتصالات من مسؤولين جامعيين؟ 
مصطفى الكبير: لا لم أتلق أي إتصال من أي مسؤول جامعي، لم أتحدث لحد الآن مع أي شخص، ما يهمني حاليا هو أنني دخلت في مفكرة الناخب الوطني إريك غيرتس الذي وضعني في لائحته قبيل مواجهة تانزانيا وضمنها إشارة كبيرة على أنني سأكون ضمن خططه المستقبلية. 
- المنتخب: تابعت المباراة الأخيرة أمام المنتخب التانزاني، كيف تقيم أداء المجموعة المغربية، وكيف تنظر إلى اللقاء من ناحيتك؟ 
مصطفى الكبير: الفريق الوطني لعب بطريقة جيدة، اللاعبون إنتشروا بشكل رائع في الملعب، أثبتوا تفوقهم من خلال تواجد لاعبين بقيمة عالية ويمارسون في أعتد البطولات الأوروبية، يستحقون النقاط الثلاث وتأهلهم أمام جمهور مغربي أكثر من رائع ساند العناصر الوطنية طيلة شوطي النزال. 
- المنتخب: ومن هو اللاعب الذي أثار إنتباهك في المباراة والذي دوما تستحسن أداؤه في الفريق الوطني؟ 
مصطفى الكبير: هناك العديد من اللاعبين البارزين في تشكيلة الفريق الوطني في المرحلة الحالية، ومن الصعب أن تختار العنصر الأبرز والفعال، لكن إنطلاقا من تجربتي في هذا المجال، أظن أن مبارك بوصوفة وبالطريقة التي لعب بها أمام تانزانيا يستحق الإشادة الكبيرة، يتميز بتقنيات عالية ومن الممتع مشاهدته يلعب، إنه ربح للفريق الوطني المغربي. 
- المنتخب: هل تربطك علاقات ببعض لاعبي الفريق الوطني المغربي؟ 
مصطفى الكبير: لا تربطني علاقة بأي من لاعبي المنتخب المغربي، لكن أتمنى أن أتعرف عليهم في أقرب أجل، سأكون واحدا من المجموعة بحول الله ويجب أن أندمج بسرعة في الأجواء. 
- المنتخب: إلى ماذا تعزي التطور الحاصل في المنتخب المغربي الذي تحسن أداؤه بشكل كبير؟ 
مصطفى الكبير: لقوة شخصية المدرب إريك غيرتس الذي إستطاع أن يخلق مجموعة منسجمة رسخ داخلها عقلية الفوز، إنه مدرب سيستفيد منه اللاعبون المغاربة الشيء الكثير وأتمنى أن أكون واحدا من المستفيدين. 
- المنتخب: ماذا تنتظر من لقائك الأول برفقة المنتخب المغربي؟ 
مصطفى الكبير: أتمنى أن أكون عند حسن تطلعات الجمهور المغربي وأن أقدم صورة إيجابية لكي لا أخيب ظن الناخب الوطني الذي أكدت له في أول مرة أتحدث معه فيها بأني مستعد للمشاركة مع المنتخب المغربي الذي لطالما إنتظرت فرصة الظهور بقميصه. 
- المنتخب: من خلال حديثي معك تبدو مرتبطا بالمغرب وفخور بإنتمائك لوطنك، عندما تسمع النشيد الوطني بماذا تحس؟ 
مصطفى الكبير: إحساس رائع لا أجد الكلمات المناسبة للتعبير عنه، بكل بساطة فخور بالإنتماء للمغرب. 
- المنتخب: ماذا تمثل لك تارغيست؟ 
مصطفى الكبير: تارغيست تمثل كل شيء، إنها المدينة التي فتحت فيها عيناي. 
- المنتخب: بعد تجربتك الناجحة في السويد رفقة ميالبي الموسم الماضي ، ما هي أكبر رهاناتك رفقة كالياري الإيطالي؟ 
مصطفى الكبير: إلتحاقي بكالياري جاء بقناعة خاصة مني لمكانة الفريق في الكالتشيو، أسعى للظهور معه بصورة إيجابية في الدورات القادمة ، كنت سعيدا جدا بالبداية التي بصمت عليها، لكن سرعان ما توقفت عن التداريب لمعاناتي من الإصابة.. أنا متفائل بشأن القادم من الأيام، أؤكد للمغاربة أن ثقتي كبيرة بالنفس وبقدراتي لتأكيد الذات وسط فريقي الحالي الذي أتطلع معه لإحتلال مرتبة متقدمة تمكننا من ضامن مقعد للمشاركة في إحدى المسابقات الخارجية. 
- المنتخب: اللعب في بطولة من حجم الكالتشيو تعتريه بعض الصعوبات ، قربنا من نوعية العراقيل التي واجهتك في بدايتك مع كالياري؟ 
مصطفى الكبير: الحمد لله لم أجد عراقيل كبيرة، فرضت نفسي بسرعة في الفريق والمدرب ساعدني كثيرا، البطولة الإيطالية تعتمد على القوة البدنية، لكن أي لاعب يعتمد على التقنيات يعرف كيف يجد الحلول لنفسه في أصعب المباريات، كما ذكرت لك سابقا سأجتهد وسأواصل التدرب بشكل جدي لأحقق الأهداف التي إنتقلت من أجلها لفريق كالياري. 
- المنتخب: غيرتس من المنتظر أن يعتمد عليك في كأس إل جي المقبلة والتي سيمنحك من خلالها فرصة التعبير عن إمكانياتك، كيف تعلق على هذا الأمر؟ 
مصطفى الكبير: أنا جاهز لتلبية دعوة الناخب الوطني غيرتس، سأكون سعيدا بحمل القميص الوطني، أقول للمغاربة أنا قادم ولن أخيب ظنهم وسأثبت أنني قادر على تحمل المسؤولية، ذهنيا أنا على أتم الإستعداد وأتمنى أن يتم إنصافي خاصة وأن حلمي تحقق بمجاورة الأسود. 
- المنتخب: نتركك في مساحة حرة عبر «المنتخب»؟ 
مصطفى الكبير: أشكركم على الإهتمام بي وعبر منبركم أحيي كافة المغاربة وأقول لهم إنتظروا مصطفى الكبير.

----------


## GSM-AYA

العربي: الهلال انتشلني من الإحباط في فرنسا 
افع المغربي يوسف العربي -لاعب فريق الهلال السعودي- عن انتقاله لفريق الهلال السعودي مطلع العام الحالي، مؤكدا أن الهلال انتشله من حالة الإحباط التي سيطرت عليه خلال فترة الانتقالات الصيفية الأخيرة أثناء وجوده مع فريق كاين الفرنسي.   
جاءت تصريحات العربي لصحيفة "ليكيب" الفرنسية بعد الثلاثية التي سجلها في شباك القادسية قائلا أنه استرجع نسبة كبيرة من لياقته البدنية وحسه التهديفي المعروف عنه والذي قاده للانتقال للهلال.   
ورد العربي على المنتقدين لاختياره الهلال كوجهة بعد البطولة الفرنسية والتي ما تزال تشكل مواد الصحافة وحديث الشارع المحلي والذي لم يهضم مسألة انتقال موهبة واعدة مثل العرابي نحو الخليج.   
قال العربي: "صراحة كنت أنوي لعب موسم آخر بالبطولة الفرنسية، للتأكيد على ما قدمته خلال موسمي الأول مع فريق كاين، ومع اقتراب شهر مايو/أيار الماضي، توقعت أن تنهال مجموعة من العروض على إدارة فريقي لكن لا شيء من هذا حدث.   
وتابع "شعرت بإحباط شديد لعدم وجود عروض مقنعة للانتقال إليها، ولم يشفع لي تسجيل 17 هدفا وإنهاء البطولة كثالث أحسن هداف في البطولة لم يجلب عروضا قوية من جانب الأندية.   
وكشف العربي أن المبلغ الذي طلبه كاين والذي بلغ (7 ملايين يورو) كان كبيرا للغاية، لذلك وجدت نفسي أفكر في عروض الخليج بعدما أُوصدت جميع الأبواب في وجهي.   
أضاف استشرت البلجيكي جيريتس -المدير الفني للمنتخب المغربي- وبالفعل وقعت عقدا مع الهلال الذي فضلته على عرضين من قطر حيث المستوى أضعف والجماهير قليلة جدا.   
وختم بأن الجانب المالي لعب دورا كبيرا في انتقاله للهلال قائلا "عندما تتلقى عرضا مغريا وأنت في سن 24 عاما، فهذا يدفعك للتفكير بمستقبلك ومستقبل عائلتك، لكن بكل أمانة لم أبن قراري على المال فقط، ولم أذهب إلى السعودية من أجل التقاعد.

----------


## GSM-AYA

هازارد يخشى على لقبه من بلهندة      
خرج البلجيكي إيدين هازارد صانع ألعاب ليل نهاية الأسبوع الماضي بحوار لموقع «فوت ميركاتو» تحدث فيه عن مجموعة من الأمور المتعلقة بمستواه الحالي ومستقبله وكذا طموحاته مع بطل فرنسا. 
وفي سؤال حول حظوظه في الحفاظ على لقبه الذي ناله الموسم الماضي كأحسن لاعب في الليغ 1 قال الشيطان الأحمر: «أريد البقاء كرقم واحد بالبطولة الفرنسية، لكن الأمور صعبة شيئا ما هذا الموسم بتواجد بعض المواهب الساطعة، هناك 3 لاعبين ممتازين ويستحقون الإشادة والتقدير بدءا بخافيير باستوري الذي خطف الأضواء سريعا وأضحى نجما يجلب آلاف المتفرجين إلى الملعب أسبوعيا، إضافة إلى لوشيو اللاعب الموزع والموهوب بمؤهلات تقنية عالية دون إغفال صانع ألعاب مونبوليي يونس بلهندة الذي يقاتل ويحاول تقديم أشياء كثيرة فوق الميدان وشخصيا أنا معجب به وأحترمه كثيرا». 
ويتنبأ الإعلام الفرنسي بمنافسة شرسة هذا الموسم على لقب أفضل لاعب في البطولة الفرنسية وبدأت كبرى المجلات والصحف تتحدث عن صراع ثلاثي بين هازارد وباستوري وبلهندة».

----------


## GSM-AYA

كارسيلا يصف جمهور أنجي بالبركان الثائر 
تفاجأ الدولي المغربي المهدي كارسيلا وإنبهر لطريقة تشجيع جماهير أنجي لفريقها واصفا إياها بالبركان الثائر. 
اللاعب تابع المقابلة الأخيرة لزملائه ضد سيسكا موسكو من المدرجات ووسط المناصرين ووقف عن قرب على طريقة التشجيع القوية والمساندة الكبيرة للجماهير والتي لم يخف إعجابه بها، وقد صرح لموقع الفريق بعد المقابلة قائلا: «ما زلت تحت وقع الصدمة وأعتقد أنني كنت وسط بركان ثائر.. تفاجأت كثيرا في الدقائق الأولى للقاء لكن مع مرور الوقت إندمجت معهم وأخذت أشجع أنا أيضا من دون شعور، إنهم لا يساندون فقط ، بل يدفعون اللاعبين بقوة نحو الضغط والهجوم، وشخصيا زاد حبي وتقديري لهذه الجماهير وزادت رغبتي في العودة سريعا للميادين للمساهمة بأهدافي وتمريراتي في إسعادها.»

----------


## GSM-AYA

*السعيدي ما زال مصاب*      *رغم لعبه المباراة الأخيرة لفريقه هيرينفين الفائز بأرض أكسيلسيور بخماسية نظيفة بأداء مستحسن ومساهمته في الهدف الأول فالزئبق أسامة السعيدي ما زال يشكو من الإصابة.*    *اللاعب صرح بعد اللقاء لموقع "غول" أنه أحس ببعض الآلام في الظهر خلال المباراة حيث لعب بإحتياط وتجنب الإلتحامات مع لاعبي الخصم.*    *السعيدي الذي غاب لثلاثة أسابيع ماضية بسبب الإصابة في الظهر يواصل تداريبه الإعتيادية مع هيرينفين ويخضع لعلاجات مكثفة حتى يكون جاهزا للقاء القمة ضد أيندوفن الأحد القادم بالبطولة الهولندية.*    *إبن الناظور قال أن فريقه يطمح لمواصلة تسرق الترتيب واللعب من أجل ضمان مقعد أوربي الموسم القادم، وبخصوص مستقبله أكد أن همه الحالي هو التعافي من الإصابة وبعدها سيفكر بإمكانية البقاء بهيرينفين من عدمها وربط المغاردة بالتوصل بعرض جدي."*   *بوصوفة يعود لأندرلخت*        *أنهى امبارك بوصوفة عطلته مبكرا وعاد لأجواء الجد والعمل حين إستأنف تداريبه مع ناديه السابق أندرلخت البلجيكي.*    *لاعب أنجي قضى فترة راحة إمتدت لثلاثة أسابيع بين أحضان عائلته ببلجيكا وإختار أندرلخت كمحطة أولى للإعداد للموسم الجديد علما أن أنجي لن يستأنف التداريب إلا في 8 يونيو المقبل وهو تاريخ متأخر بالنسبة لبوصوفة الذي يطمح للعب الكان رفقة الأسود.*    *"بوص" الذي صال وجال الملاعب البلجيكية والروسية لأزيد من 15 شهرا دون راحة الموسم الماضي سيتدرب مع أندرلخت لغاية نهاية السنة الحالية ليلتحق بعدها بأرض الوطن ثم الذهاب مع الفريق الوطني إلى منتجع ماربيا في 10 يناير للتربص إستعدادا لنهائيات كأس الأمم الإفريقية.*   *أمرابط يتألق من جديد*      *فاز قيصري سبور على ضيفه كارابوك سبور بهدفين نظيفين عن الجولة 15 من البطولة التركية.*    *المتألق نور الدين أمرابط دخل أساسيا كعادته وتوهج أداؤه بتمريرات وإنسلالات مزعجة أقلقت كثيرا مدافعي الخصم كما أبى إلا أن يختم العرض بهدف جميل من تسديدة قوية قبل نهاية اللقاء بثمان دقائق موقعا ثاني أهداف فريقه في المباراة والثالث له هذا الموسم.*    *الأسد الزائر صرح بعد نهاية المباراة أنه يحلم باللعب لغالطا سراي ويطمح للإنتقال إليه خلال الميركاتو الشتوي.*

----------


## GSM-AYA

*هدف جميل للعربي   
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## GSM-AYA

*هدف بلهندة 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

